# HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT



## mr.glasshouse

THERE'S GONNA BE A "CRUISE NIGHT" HELD IN HOLLYWOOD,CA EVERY SATURDAY AT 9 TO WHENEVER. IT'S ON THE IN N OUT PARKIN LOT.' IT'S RIGHT ON SUNSET BLVD AND ORANGE. DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE COPS' IF YOU AINT BURNING TIRE' YOU WILL BE COOL' "EVERYBODY'S WELCOME" LET'S MAKE THE SPOT CRACK'" :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE" :biggrin:


----------



## chef

who's sponsoring it (car club) or is it for a fundraiser or what :dunno: because sat in hollywood sounds like truoble with the cops


----------



## TRU*SA*67

SOUNDS GOOD .....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IT'S JUST FOR EVERYBODY TO KICK BACK AND RELAX' MY BOY SAID' THE COPS DONT TRIP' IF YOU AINT PLAYING A FOOL OUT THERE'


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ALTERED ONES CC WILL THERE ALONG WITH CITYWIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut

CITY WIDE C.C WAS OUT THERE ON SATURDAY AND IT WAS CRACKING. WE WERE THE ONLY LOWRIDERS OUT THERE BUT IT WAS COOL THE COPS DIDNT TRIP BUT WAVE :wave: AND SMILE :biggrin: .WE PLAYED WITH OUR SWITCHES BUT JUST NOT IN FRONT OF THEM. THEN WE POSTED UP AT THE TOMMYS ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jan 28 2010, 02:08 AM~16437626
> *CITY WIDE C.C WAS OUT THERE ON SATURDAY AND IT WAS CRACKING. WE WERE THE ONLY LOWRIDERS OUT THERE BUT IT WAS COOL THE COPS DIDNT TRIP BUT WAVE  :wave: AND SMILE  :biggrin: .WE PLAYED WITH OUR SWITCHES BUT JUST NOT IN FRONT OF THEM. THEN WE POSTED UP AT THE TOMMYS ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD.
> *


THAT'S THE WAY IT SHOULD BE' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

:0 :0 :0 :0 Dizz--amn like back in the day SHIT !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin: HOPE EVERYONE SHOWS UP :cheesy:


----------



## peewee

Hollywood was always the the place to cruise, glad to know we will be making a comeback :thumbsup: 
When is the next meet, this saturday :dunno:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

:x: :x: :x: GOOD LUCK ON GETTING THAT GOING AGAIN !


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jan 28 2010, 02:08 AM~16437626
> *CITY WIDE C.C WAS OUT THERE ON SATURDAY AND IT WAS CRACKING. WE WERE THE ONLY LOWRIDERS OUT THERE BUT IT WAS COOL THE COPS DIDNT TRIP BUT WAVE  :wave: AND SMILE  :biggrin: .WE PLAYED WITH OUR SWITCHES BUT JUST NOT IN FRONT OF THEM. THEN WE POSTED UP AT THE TOMMYS ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD.
> *


Wuz up Tony!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THIS SATURDAY' FROM 8 2 WHENEVER' DONT :uh: ABOUT THE COPS' EVERYBODY SPREAD THE WORD'


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Jan 28 2010, 09:02 PM~16445389
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Dizz--amn like back in the day SHIT  !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


I DONT THINK ITS LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS, BEFORE WE STARTED ON FRIDAYS AND SATURDAYS IT WAS LIVE HOMIE COPS WOULD KICK IT IN THE MIDDLE OF TEH STREET GIVING TICKETS FOR DRIVING TOO SLOW AND TRYING TO PICK UP ON FEMALES TOO  THOSE WERE THE DAYS HOPEFULLY IT GETS CRAKEN AGAIN, THATS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE SO ILL BE THEIR


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 07:09 PM~16455525
> *I DONT THINK ITS LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS, BEFORE WE STARTED ON FRIDAYS AND SATURDAYS IT WAS LIVE HOMIE COPS WOULD KICK IT IN THE MIDDLE OF TEH STREET GIVING TICKETS FOR DRIVING TOO SLOW AND TRYING TO PICK UP ON FEMALES TOO   THOSE WERE THE DAYS HOPEFULLY IT GETS CRAKEN AGAIN, THATS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE SO ILL BE THEIR
> *


WELL IF EVERYBODY COMES OUT' JUST MAYBE' IT COULD GET LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS' SPREADING WORD OUT :biggrin:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN...........


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jan 29 2010, 09:49 PM~16456580
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN...........
> *


_*aw shit its on *_


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 29 2010, 07:09 PM~16455525
> *I DONT THINK ITS LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS, BEFORE WE STARTED ON FRIDAYS AND SATURDAYS IT WAS LIVE HOMIE COPS WOULD KICK IT IN THE MIDDLE OF TEH STREET GIVING TICKETS FOR DRIVING TOO SLOW AND TRYING TO PICK UP ON FEMALES TOO   THOSE WERE THE DAYS HOPEFULLY IT GETS CRAKEN AGAIN, THATS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE SO ILL BE THEIR
> *



Que onda Forgiven, :wow: :biggrin: What toy are you bringing out


----------



## tonyboyscut

WHATS UP PEEWEE HOWS IT GOING ..HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE..


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## mr.glasshouse

THE 818 GONNA BE OUT THERE TODAY AT 8 0 CLOCK


----------



## mr.glasshouse

the directions should be hollywood blvd and bronson at the tommy's


----------



## ALTERED ONES

LETS DO THIS 2 NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Jan 30 2010, 02:10 AM~16458647
> *Que onda Forgiven,  :wow:  :biggrin: What toy are you bringing out
> *


my wifes bigbody :0


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut+Jan 30 2010, 01:23 AM~16458691-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP PEEWEE HOWS IT GOING ..HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> QUOTE(peewee @ Jan 30 2010, 02:10 AM) *
> Que onda Forgiven, wow.gif biggrin.gif What toy are you bringing out
> <!--QuoteBegin-FORGIVEN_@Jan 30 2010, 11:56 AM~16460824
> *my wifes bigbody :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: See u there


----------



## BIG PAGE

WILL BE THERE


----------



## 69impala

The Classic Lowriders would like to invite all car clubs and solo riders to our Cinco De mayo fiesta on Saturday may 8th 

for more info : visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com

Car Club with the most cars get a participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques )


----------



## bluebyrd86

IF MY CAR GETS OUT THE SHOP TODAY I'LL ROLL UP WITH MY RIDERZ!! :x: :x: uffin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 30 2010, 12:20 PM~16460648
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER GLAD TO MEET YOU HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE IN THE HXA NEXT FRIDAY AND I WILL LET THE HOMIES DOWN HERE KNOW ABOUT HOLLYWOOD TOMMYS IS A COOL SPOT LOTS OF RIDES TONIGHT.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jan 29 2010, 02:23 PM~16452399
> *:x:  :x:  :x: GOOD LUCK ON GETTING THAT GOING AGAIN !
> *


SUP BRO ,SOUNDS LIKE A ROAD TRIP NEXT SAT... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

good showing' :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

GOOD TURN OUT WE WERE POSTED AT TOMMY NOT TO MANY RIDES OUT THERE BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut

CITY WIDE C.C HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT. SHOWED UP A LITTLE LATE TURNED OUT GOOD...


----------



## regalman85

:drama:


----------



## Smokes

This was fun :biggrin: need to do this again very often...hopefully next time i'll have the Caddy out of the shop and ready to cruise with...it was nice meeting you all.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

NEXT SATURDAY' COME OUT AND KICK IT AT 9 0 CLOCK


----------



## vallero68

THERE U GO MR GLASSHOUSE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE SAT NIGHT TOGETHER CC LOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jan 30 2010, 11:59 PM~16465000
> *SAME HERE HOMIE NICE TO MEET YOU,YEAH I SPOKE TO MY MEMBERS TODAY AND IT LOOKS LIKE WE WILL BE TAKIN A TRIP TO THE HARBOR AREA ON FRIDAY.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jan 31 2010, 08:58 PM~16472401
> *THERE U GO MR GLASSHOUSE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD. LETS KEEP IT MOVIN GUYS  GOOD TURN AROUND


----------



## Elusive(VP)

We will try to make it hope it does not rain
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Feb 1 2010, 01:17 PM~16477567
> *We will try to make it hope it does not rain
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

THE HOMIE PEEWEEE HAD HIS REGAL 








USE WAS IN THE HOUSE








THE HOMIE FROM BOULEVARDS








BIG PAGE HAD HIS THEIR TOO LIKE A REAL RIDER  
















AND THE HOMIES FROM LO LOWS WERE DEEP  
































I LEFT CAUSE I HAD TO GET MY KIDS PARTY STUFF BUT NEXT WEEK ILL BE THEIR LONGER FOR SURE  CANT WAIT


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2010, 12:48 PM~16477774
> *THE HOMIE PEEWEEE HAD HIS REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USE WAS IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE FROM BOULEVARDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PAGE HAD HIS THEIR TOO LIKE A REAL RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE HOMIES FROM LO LOWS WERE DEEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LEFT CAUSE I HAD TO GET MY KIDS PARTY STUFF BUT NEXT WEEK ILL BE THEIR LONGER FOR SURE   CANT WAIT
> *


BIG BODY! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 1 2010, 02:56 PM~16478323
> *BIG BODY! :biggrin:
> *


WERE PUSHING PERRO BELIEVE ME I WANT TO BE OUT THEIR THATS THE SPOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Eddiesfv23

WE WELCOME ALL CAR CLUBS TO COME OUT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TACO'S MEXICO ON WEDNESDAY GUYS' COME KICK IT??


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD BLVD


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## mr.glasshouse

CANT WAIT FOR SATURDAY


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 3 2010, 12:13 AM~16496170
> *CANT WAIT FOR SATURDAY
> *


X2


----------



## Eddiesfv23

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN TONIGHT
VAN NUYS & SHERMANWAY
ACOSS FROM WALGREENS
7PM-10PM
CONTACTS ARE ON THE FLYER
ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME WE WILL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## LAZYBOY

Gonna try to make it...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

HOLLYWOOD DAMM THAT WILL BE COOL IF IT GETS CRAKIN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

IM THERE FOR SURE THIS SATURDAY WITH MY RIDERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

Shits not that far, I'm off highland and wilshire. Looks like rain this weekend and I'm in dallas the following week. See y'all on the 20th :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 4 2010, 11:21 AM~16510333
> *Shits not that far, I'm off highland and wilshire. Looks like rain this weekend and I'm in dallas the following week. See y'all on the 20th :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: SEE YOU ON THE 20TH BRO


----------



## BIG PAGE

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I DOUBT IT WILL RAIN ON SATURDAY' LET'S MAKE IT CRACK :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 5 2010, 12:23 AM~16518949
> *I DOUBT IT WILL RAIN ON SATURDAY' LET'S MAKE IT CRACK  :biggrin:
> *


70% looks like pretty good odds of it rainin homie! :dunno:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 5 2010, 12:23 AM~16518949
> *I DOUBT IT WILL RAIN ON SATURDAY' LET'S MAKE IT CRACK  :biggrin:
> *



WHEN YOU GONA SPOKE UP THE GLASSHOUSE?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 4 2010, 01:03 AM~16507813
> *HOLLYWOOD DAMM THAT WILL BE COOL IF IT GETS CRAKIN AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


CAIGA LUPSTER  ITS GONNA GET CRAKIN, ROLL OUT TIME


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

SUP HOMIES THIS RAIN IS FUCKING THINGS UP SO LETS TRY THIS NEXT WEEK.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 5 2010, 01:00 PM~16522780
> *
> WHEN YOU GONA SPOKE UP THE GLASSHOUSE?
> *


should be out done by june ???


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 5 2010, 03:09 AM~16519396
> *70% looks like pretty good odds of it rainin homie! :dunno:
> *


you that tyhe forecast dosent get it all the time right


----------



## TonyKilo213

Hay I was out there it was cool no BS from the cops ok so lets do that shit again. lol funny thing is I been hitting Hollywood strip every other day well it being my CITY an all lol .But for real lets handel that shit again and if we need to move to a bigger lot shit I got that covered Lets Bring that hollywood nights back to Life ....Ps watch out for rookie cops they will give you a ticket hungry ass pigs Ill tell you what ! and do not hit switch by a club called PlayHouse 3 motor off duty rent a cops will call your car in to pig dispatch ok just so all you know this.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 5 2010, 06:26 PM~16525251
> *SUP HOMIES THIS RAIN IS FUCKING THINGS UP SO LETS TRY THIS NEXT WEEK.
> *


NEXT WEEK IT IS.......


----------



## mr.glasshouse

next week doggy's


----------



## ALTERED ONES

NO MORE RAIN 2 DAY !!! IM OUT THERE 2 NIGHT!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

no rain in forecast for the week' let's cruise


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR "HOLLYWOOD"


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I HOPE EVERYONE COMES TO THE VAN NUYS CRUISE NITE' THIS IS A BIG ONE' IT;S GONNA BE HELD ON BURBANK AND VAN NUYS BLVD ON WEDNESDAY 10,2010' COME OUT AND BRIND YOUR RIDES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 9 2010, 12:23 AM~16556623
> *I HOPE EVERYONE COMES TO THE VAN NUYS CRUISE NITE' THIS IS A BIG ONE' IT;S GONNA BE HELD ON BURBANK AND VAN NUYS BLVD ON WEDNESDAY 10,2010' COME OUT AND BRIND YOUR RIDES
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 8 2010, 04:38 PM~16551155
> * TTT FOR "HOLLYWOOD"
> *


TTT


----------



## 69impala

Car Club with most cars get a participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques )


----------



## BIG PAGE




----------



## orojoh11

TTT...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VAN NUYS CRUISE NIGHT TODAY ON BURBANK AND VAN NUYS BLVD


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 9 2010, 05:39 PM~16563250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## peewee

The weather is going to be good this Saturday, in the seventies! Is anyone coming out 02/1TRECE3/10 :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT

Going in the every day car to check it out! :thumbsup: HOLLYWOOD to the fullest................See you homies out in the field!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 11 2010, 07:44 PM~16587620
> *The weather is going to be good this Saturday, in the seventies! Is anyone coming out 02/1TRECE3/10 :biggrin:
> *


I'M IN :biggrin:


----------



## MrHerb60

OHANA Down For Saturday      Anyone Going To Royal Image Food Drive Saturday In Ontario????? Lets Show Support For The Cause......See Ya On Blvd..........


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bring your lolow's' dont be coming in your daily's' that's the point to cruise in your lolow' that's my opinon' if i had my ride ready' i'll be out there in my ride every saturday' the more rides' the better the cruise'


----------



## Bristol St

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 11 2010, 11:43 PM~16590191
> *bring your lolow's' dont be coming in your daily's' that's the point to cruise in your lolow' that's my opinon' if i had my ride ready' i'll be out there in my ride every saturday' the more rides' the better the cruise'
> *


What bout if the DAILY is better then what your DRIVING and BUILDING? "Just my opinon". Never judge a book by his cover!


----------



## bluebyrd86

I'LL BE THERE RIDIN IN MY EIGHT... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

hooray for hollywood damittttttttttttttttttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Feb 12 2010, 08:52 AM~16592220
> *What bout if the DAILY is better then what your DRIVING and BUILDING? "Just my opinon". Never judge a book by his cover!
> *


WHAT YOU'RE WROTE IS KINDA RETARTED' NOT TO OFFEND YOU' LIKE I MENT' I WILL MAKE IT IN EASIER TERMS SO YOU COULD UNDERSTAND' I MENT FOR ALL THE HOMIES OUT THERE TO BRING THERE LOLOW'S' I THINK IT WILL BE BETTER' LIKE I SAID I TRYING TO DISS YOU HOMIE' I DONT KNOW YOU' YOU SURE AS WELL DONT KNOW ME' DONT BE TRYING TO DISS' I DIDINT DISS YOU; SO ANYWAYS' I HOPE I SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 12 2010, 03:52 PM~16595524
> *I'LL BE THERE RIDIN IN MY EIGHT...  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE CARNAL


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 12 2010, 04:26 PM~16595742
> *hooray for hollywood damittttttttttttttttttt
> *


WOW' A GIRL' GIVE YOU PROPS' I REALLY DONT SEE A LOT OF GIRL LOWRIDERS' HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 11 2010, 11:43 PM~16590191
> *bring your lolow's' dont be coming in your daily's' that's the point to cruise in your lolow' that's my opinon' if i had my ride ready' i'll be out there in my ride every saturday' the more rides' the better the cruise'
> *


WHEN MY 61 COMES OUT I HOPE THIS STILL CRACKIN I WAS BLESSED 2 ROLL MY OLDS BACK WHEN I WAS 15YRS OLD TRU THE HOLLYWOOD STREETS SEE YOU HOMIES SOON


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:biggrin:


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Feb 13 2010, 10:15 AM~16601516
> *:biggrin:
> *



I went 2 weeks ago and the meet time wuz about 8:00pm-8:30pm at the OG Tommies, wut about today :dunno: same time same place :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I THINK I 9 HOMIE' IT SHOULD BE BETTER FOR EVERYONE


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 13 2010, 11:56 AM~16602164
> *I THINK I 9 HOMIE' IT SHOULD BE BETTER FOR EVERYONE
> *


Already Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!




----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 13 2010, 01:46 PM~16602769
> *
> *


Wuz up J (SBL) :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 13 2010, 12:51 PM~16602799
> *Wuz up J (SBL) :biggrin:
> *


Whats up dawg. Sounds like its on sat.nights ... R U going :sprint:


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 13 2010, 02:43 PM~16603060
> *Whats up dawg. Sounds like its on sat.nights ... R U going  :sprint:
> *



Charging my batts right now :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 13 2010, 02:04 PM~16603169
> *Charging my batts right now :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah :thumbsup: see you there


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THE 818 IS GONNA BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION

TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ON MY WAY!!!


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

THAT PLACE IS TO SMALL AND THE PARKING LOT IS NOT GOOD....... LAST NIGHT THE MANEGER AND THE SECURITY WERE TALKING ABOUT CALLING THE COPS IF WE DINT LEAVE :yessad:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

dam like that well time to move the spot theres other places to go


----------



## delinquint 61

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Feb 14 2010, 10:01 AM~16609124
> *THAT PLACE IS TO SMALL AND THE PARKING LOT IS NOT GOOD....... LAST NIGHT THE MANEGER AND THE SECURITY WERE TALKING ABOUT CALLING THE COPS IF WE DINT LEAVE  :yessad:
> *


that sucks ass! i wish hollywood would jump off again, at least once a month, or something


----------



## peewee

I wuz talking with a couple of homiez yesterday when i wuz there. Trying to move over to pep boyz or something bigger. As more lowriders come, we will need more space :x:


----------



## luvict60

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jan 28 2010, 12:25 AM~16436791
> *THERE'S GONNA BE A "CRUISE NIGHT" HELD IN HOLLYWOOD,CA ON SATURDAY 30,2010 AT 8 TO WHENEVER. IT'S ON THE TOMMY'S BURGER'S.' IT'S RIGHT ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE COPS' IF YOU AINT BURNING TIRE' YOU WILL BE COOL' "EVERYBODY'S WELCOME" LET'S MAKE THE SPOT CRACK'" :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE" :biggrin:
> *


LEST GO, TO REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS 90'S WHENT ALL HOLLYWOOD BLVD..WAS PACK OF LOWRIDERS.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THAT PEPBOYS AINT GOT NO PARKING' THERE'S NO PARKING IN HOLLYWOOD' ONLY ABOUT TOMMY'S' I HAVE TO OPTIONS' "EVERY 2ND AND 4TH OF MONTH' OR ON SECOND SATURDAY OF THE MONTH' GIVE ME YOUR VIEWS ON THIS ISSUE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD WAS GOOD YESTERDAY' THERE'S WAS A LOT OF LOWRIDER'S IN HOLLYWOOD CRUISING THE BLVD


----------



## 4_PLAY!

It was cool just 2 small of a parking lot ....
But i will go again :biggrin:


----------



## peewee

I wuz cruzin down the blvd with my homiez as were a couple of "DEDICATED RYDERS CC" members, and also seen L-I-L member 4 PLAY from "CONNECTED CC". Cops were koo even asked me to tap the switches, which "i replied dead batteries" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

CITYWIDE was there along with ALTERED ONES, TOGETHER, and BLUEBYRD. We had a good time cruising up and down the boulevard. the only thing the cops did was get behind us and run our plates, but no lolows got pulled over. also security at Tommy's was cool, they let us make our own parking spots!


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

CITYWIDE was there along with ALTERED ONES, TOGETHER, and BLUEBYRD. We had a good time cruising up and down the boulevard. the only thing the cops did was get behind us and run our plates, but no lolows got pulled over. also security at Tommy's was cool, they let us make our own parking spots


----------



## EL VAGO 84

WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Feb 14 2010, 11:28 PM~16615247
> *CITYWIDE was there along with ALTERED ONES, TOGETHER, and BLUEBYRD. We had a good time cruising up and down the boulevard. the only thing the cops did was get behind us and run our plates, but no lolows got pulled over. also security at Tommy's was cool, they let us make our own parking spots
> *



HELL YEAH IT WAS A GOOD TIME OUT THERE BRO.. ALL OF US WHITTIER BLVD RIDERS HIT HOLLYWOOD BLVD HARD LAST SATURDAY IT WAS A FIRME REUNION!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

THANKS HOMEZ...


> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Feb 13 2010, 12:29 AM~16599728
> *:biggrin:
> NICE RIDE CARNAL
> *


----------



## orojoh11

TTT....


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 16 2010, 05:05 AM~16626678
> *
> HELL YEAH IT WAS A GOOD TIME OUT THERE BRO.. ALL OF US WHITTIER BLVD RIDERS HIT HOLLYWOOD BLVD HARD LAST SATURDAY IT WAS A FIRME REUNION!! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


SUP BYRD HOW R U


----------



## Eddiesfv23

Taco Mexico 
Van Nuys & shermanway
7pm-10pm
van nuys cruise night @ taco Mexico
all car clubs please attend
(818)941-0562 cell

all los angeles & valley car clubs


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 14 2010, 04:36 PM~16610885
> *I wuz talking with a couple of homiez yesterday when i wuz there. Trying to move over to pep boyz or something bigger. As more lowriders come, we will need more space :x:
> *


The Pep Boys parking lot is pretty big. There is also another parking lot just east of the 101 fwy at Pier 1 Imports by the 7 Eleven. If you go further east on Hollywood Blvd at Vermont there is a BIGGER lot at the Fat Burger parking lot. Just throwing in some ideas along Hollywood Blvd. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 16 2010, 07:46 PM~16633660
> *SUP BYRD HOW R U
> *


I BEEN ALRIGHT QUEEN TIMES WERE TUFF FOR A MINUTE ITS ALL GOOD NOW... HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? YOU GOIN TO HIT HOLLYWOOD SOON? ITS UP TO ALL OF US RIDERS TO MAKE IT HAPPEN...


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## 69impala




----------



## screwed up loco

Pics???


----------



## 69impala

Classic Lowriders Car Show may 8th visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com
awards for following classes 1 and 2 place
30-39
40-48
49-54
55-60
61-64
65-70
71-79
80-89
90-present
pre 54 truck
55-latertruck
bikes
muscle car
suv/truck baller class
luxury sedan baller class
speacial class 
best old school best car rocking true spokes, big hubs , supremes
best in show
club particapion (trophie plus 200 all cars must have plaqes showing


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 13 2010, 01:35 PM~16602694
> *Already Homie!  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GOING THIS SATURDAY PEE WEE


----------



## BOOM75217..

LOOKIN GOOD GUYS!

LOVE FROM 214 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2010, 12:48 PM~16477774
> *THE HOMIE PEEWEEE HAD HIS REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USE WAS IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE FROM BOULEVARDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PAGE HAD HIS THEIR TOO LIKE A REAL RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE HOMIES FROM LO LOWS WERE DEEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LEFT CAUSE I HAD TO GET MY KIDS PARTY STUFF BUT NEXT WEEK ILL BE THEIR LONGER FOR SURE   CANT WAIT
> *



I LOVE THE LACS, THE WHITE REGAL AND THAT PRO HOPPER LINCOLN!!

i Yi Yi <---- [RICKY RICARDO VOICE]
:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 30 2010, 02:59 PM~16461807
> *WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ...


CAR-GASM
:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

I'LL BE THERE WITH MY RIDERZ THIS SATURDAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 23 2010, 06:25 AM~16697806
> * I'LL BE THERE WITH MY RIDERZ THIS SATURDAY!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## peewee

HEADS UP!
Weather shows it is going to rain this Saturday :yessad: :angry:


----------



## johnnys121

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jan 27 2010, 11:25 PM~16436791
> *THERE'S GONNA BE A "CRUISE NIGHT" HELD IN HOLLYWOOD,CA ON SATURDAY 30,2010 AT 8 TO WHENEVER. IT'S ON THE TOMMY'S BURGER'S.' IT'S RIGHT ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE COPS' IF YOU AINT BURNING TIRE' YOU WILL BE COOL' "EVERYBODY'S WELCOME" LET'S MAKE THE SPOT CRACK'" :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE" :biggrin:
> *


I HAVEN'T CRUISED HOLLYWOOD SINCE 1993


----------



## mr.glasshouse

should be nice weahter for sat.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 23 2010, 08:53 PM~16705065
> *HEADS UP!
> Weather shows it is going to rain this Saturday :yessad:  :angry:
> *


QVOLE PEEWEE POST YOUR AVATAR HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2010, 01:00 PM~16734329
> *QVOLE PEEWEE POST YOUR AVATAR HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



LOS!!!!


----------



## peewee

COMING OUT SUMMER 2010!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 26 2010, 05:39 PM~16736513
> *COMING OUT SUMMER 2010!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


firme ranfla


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 26 2010, 04:39 PM~16736513
> *COMING OUT SUMMER 2010!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM75217..

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 26 2010, 05:39 PM~16736513
> *COMING OUT SUMMER 2010!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



...regal???


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Feb 27 2010, 03:30 AM~16740317
> *...regal???
> *


That is all I roll, regals :biggrin:


----------



## peewee

If weather permits me and the homiez are rollin tonite! Any one else?


----------



## Boy.HighClass

man its been raining all day!!!


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse+Feb 26 2010, 07:17 PM~16737298-->
> 
> 
> 
> firme ranfla
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@Feb 26 2010, 07:26 PM~16737380
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Gracias Homiez! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Feb 27 2010, 08:57 PM~16745737
> *man its been raining all day!!!
> *


We still came out to play :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

keep it flowing' we will be there next sat.


----------



## Boy.HighClass




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 26 2010, 06:39 PM~16736513
> *COMING OUT SUMMER 2010!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 NICE GEE  SELL ME THOSE CENTER GOLD


----------



## LUXURYKING




----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 26 2010, 02:06 PM~16734371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Eddiesfv23

good job mr.glasshouse' keepin the 818 on top


----------



## peewee

Hollywood blvd will be closed off this saturday due to the awards , but we will be at the plant in panorama city. Van Nuys and Roscoe! :biggrin:


----------



## peewee

Ready for this Saturday 8/13/10, if the weather permits :biggrin: We will be meeting at tommy's in hollywood then cruzing down the blvd until we reach In n Out on sunset blvd


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Mar 8 2010, 11:27 PM~16834542
> *Ready for this Saturday 8/13/10, if the weather permits :biggrin: We will be meeting at tommy's in hollywood then cruzing down the blvd until we reach In n Out on sunset blvd
> *


DAMMMM YOU GONNA WAIT UNTIL 8/13/10???? ILL BE OUT THEIR NEXT WEEKEND FOR SURE CARS ALMOST READY


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 11 2010, 02:06 PM~16862019
> *DAMMMM YOU GONNA WAIT UNTIL 8/13/10???? ILL BE OUT THEIR NEXT WEEKEND FOR SURE CARS ALMOST READY
> *



Oh :0 Shoot I meant 04/13/10


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Mar 12 2010, 04:18 AM~16868140
> *
> Oh :0 Shoot I meant 04/13/10
> *


 :biggrin: SI DIOS QUIERE ILL GET THE BIG BODY NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## orojoh11

Is it crackn tonite on the blvd let us know we wanna come out


----------



## peewee

I think this Saturday coming up it will 3/20/10, last Saturday due to the manny paq fight it wuz slow!


----------



## CadillacSak

man im in hollywood every weekend from thrusday to saturday night and no cop fucks with me or my car just hi and smiles but the bitches go crazy for the swiches and the fools that think there ballin in there 100,000 & 200,000 plus cars hatin cuz girls give more attention to me lollololoool


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by CadillacSak_@Mar 16 2010, 06:54 PM~16910654
> *man im in hollywood every weekend from thrusday to saturday night and no cop fucks with me or my car just hi and smiles but the bitches go crazy for the swiches and the fools that think there ballin in there 100,000 & 200,000 plus cars hatin cuz girls give more attention to me lollololoool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Mar 17 2010, 03:35 AM~16914355
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## peewee

FORGIVEN, will u be out in Hollywood tonite? I think me and some of the homies are coming thru :biggrin:


----------



## peewee

Hollywood is be on tonight rolling out with about 9 cars meeting at the tommys on Hollywood blvd 9:00 9:30 hope to see all you out there


----------



## peewee

Saturday Night! 03/20/10 HOLLYWOOD IS ACTIVE!!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ALTERED ONES AND CITYWIDE WILL BE THIS SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Mar 20 2010, 01:16 PM~16945766
> *FORGIVEN, will u be out in Hollywood tonite? I think me and some of the homies are coming thru :biggrin:
> *


  IVE BEEN SICK DOGG :angry: BUT NEXT FRIDAY NIGHT ILL BE THEIR FOR SURE


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Mar 21 2010, 11:38 PM~16958506
> *ALTERED ONES AND CITYWIDE WILL BE THIS SATURDAY!!!!
> *


LAST WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Mar 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16966070
> *LAST WEEKEND! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peewee




----------



## FORGIVEN

1993 FLEETWOOD HAS 123XXX THOUSAND MILES RUNS EXCELLENT JUST PASS SMOGED, ALL POWER NEW PAINT 13X7 ALL AROUND BLUE TO MATCH CAR AND BUMPER KIT TOO.HAS BEAT TOO. ASKING 6000 WITH BUMPER KIT OR 5500 WITHOUT IT 
PM ME IF INTERESTED CAR IS IN LOS ANGELES I WILL NOT SHIP CAR UNLESS BUYER WANTS TO PAY FOR IT PLEASE NO TRADES


----------



## Drowzy818

Last sat was off the chain had all them girls like wow.... we will be right back out there again this sat 9pm at the Tommy's Hollywood blvd to everyone come out keep it old school whats up to all them solo riders that's been out there and of course to all the clubs putting it down.


----------



## Drowzy818

FORGIVEN if you would have hit me up about 3 weeks ago i would have got that big body off your hands lol.... nice ride for a good price 

one life


----------



## Drowzy818

HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT
PLACE: TOMMY’S OFF HOLLYWOOD BLVD
DATE: APR 3 2010 
TIME 9.PM
ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, WHOEVER COME THREW LAST SAT WAS OFF THE CHAIN THE COUNCIL, ONE LIFE, LOLOS WHERE IN THE HOUSE PLUS A BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS, AND STUNNER’S RIDES KEEP IT FLOWING


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818+Mar 26 2010, 05:13 AM~17005606-->
> 
> 
> 
> FORGIVEN if you would have hit me up about 3 weeks ago i would have got that big body off your hands lol.... nice ride for a good price
> 
> one life
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Drowzy818_@Mar 29 2010, 08:48 PM~17038209
> *HOLLYWOOD SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT
> PLACE: TOMMY’S OFF HOLLYWOOD BLVD
> DATE: APR 3 2010
> TIME 9.PM
> ALL CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, WHOEVER COME THREW LAST SAT WAS OFF THE CHAIN THE COUNCIL, ONE LIFE, LOLOS WHERE IN THE HOUSE PLUS A BUNCH OF SOLO RIDERS, AND STUNNER’S RIDES KEEP IT FLOWING
> *


TTT


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 3 2010, 12:34 PM~17085789
> *:biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE
> TTT
> *


send me a pm homie i finaly got out im back on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

whos idea was this 2 start the cruise on hollywood cus its not a good idea that blvd belongs 2 varrios that r gana start tripin and 1 of the varrios is mine im sayin this 4 ur homies well being and my homies who live and bang on those street i want the person who is responsible 4 this cruise 2 call me up 714 8654850 i want the blvd 2 be a firme as spot but ders rules and if no1 is gana be responsable ill get this shit goin by myself and my rules if not then its gana be bad 4 my fellow lowriders


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 24 2010, 10:31 AM~16985598
> *1993 FLEETWOOD HAS 123XXX THOUSAND MILES RUNS EXCELLENT JUST PASS SMOGED, ALL POWER NEW PAINT 13X7 ALL AROUND BLUE TO MATCH CAR AND BUMPER KIT TOO.HAS BEAT TOO. ASKING 6000 WITH BUMPER KIT OR 5500 WITHOUT IT
> PM ME IF INTERESTED CAR IS IN LOS ANGELES I WILL NOT SHIP CAR UNLESS BUYER WANTS TO PAY FOR IT PLEASE NO TRADES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill trade u lololol!!!!!!!!!what up foo!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 4 2010, 06:21 PM~17094881
> *send me a pm homie i finaly got out im back on the streets :biggrin:
> *


P'MED  GOOD TALKING TO YOU LIL HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 5 2010, 01:39 AM~17098275
> *ill trade u lololol!!!!!!!!!what up foo!
> *


ITS GONE MARIO, MY LADIES BUSTING SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Drowzy818

Last Sat was firme lots of riders out there LA STYLE, ONE LIFE, THE COUNCIL, VALLEY LIFE, and a bunch of SOLO riders funny thing was cops pulling people over and just letting them go. Everyone at the in and out saw cops rolled up and could not do shit .lol It was never like that I guess once in a while its ok keep it flowing


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 6 2010, 05:43 PM~17115369
> *Last Sat was firme lots of riders out there LA STYLE, ONE LIFE, THE COUNCIL, VALLEY LIFE, and a bunch of SOLO riders  funny thing was cops pulling people over and just letting them go. Everyone at the in and out saw cops rolled up and could not do shit .lol It was never like that I guess once in a while its ok keep it flowing
> *


----------



## BLVDloco

lets get this shit crackin this saterday


----------



## Drowzy818

Tommy's parking lot is getting to small for what we had last weekend let's start meeting at the in and out of sunset and orange grove then we will all hit the blvd together let me know whats up guys ..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THIS SATURDAY SHOULD BE CRACKING' LET'S ALL MEET AT THE IN AND OUT THEN' IT'S A LIL BETTER' 818 RIDER


----------



## OLDIES SFV




----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## peewee

THANK YOU!!!! FOR KEEPING HOLLYWOOD ACTIVE! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## peewee

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Apr 8 2010, 02:30 PM~17135486
> *THANK YOU!!!! FOR KEEPING HOLLYWOOD ACTIVE! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


----------



## LoOpY

:0 hell yeah its been cracking man.... by the way its going i think we are gonna bring it back, COPS DONT FUCK WITH US ASLONG WE DONT DO STUPID SHIT!!!!. :cheesy:


----------



## Drowzy818

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LET'S KICK IT TOMOROW HOMIES' WE GOT 2 GET MORE RIDER'S OUT THERE' IT WAS DEEP LAST WEEK' IT REMINDED ME LIKE THE MOVIE OF BOULEVARD NIGHTS'MORE CARS' MORE ACTION


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 9 2010, 06:10 PM~17147580
> *LET'S KICK IT TOMOROW HOMIES' WE GOT 2 GET MORE RIDER'S OUT THERE' IT WAS DEEP LAST WEEK' IT REMINDED ME LIKE THE MOVIE OF BOULEVARD NIGHTS'MORE CARS' MORE ACTION
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

lets get this goin homies i been on the phone getin everything right and everythings good lets have a good time 2maro with r familys and friends i known mr glasshouse for like 5 years hes a firme homie everythings good lookin forward 2 meetin u homies


----------



## mr.glasshouse

today is the day' hope it dont rain


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 5 2010, 09:23 AM~17099833
> *ITS GONE MARIO, MY LADIES BUSTING SOMETHING ELSE
> *


ill trade u anyways :biggrin:


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 4 2010, 05:35 PM~17094952
> *whos idea was this 2 start the cruise on hollywood cus its not a good idea that blvd belongs 2 varrios that r gana start tripin and 1 of the varrios is mine im sayin this 4 ur homies well being and my homies who live and bang on those street i want the person who is responsible 4 this cruise 2 call me up 714 8654850 i want the blvd 2 be a firme as spot but ders rules and if no1 is gana be responsable ill get this shit goin by myself and my rules if not then its gana be bad 4 my fellow lowriders
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Apr 10 2010, 04:25 PM~17153932
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X 82


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 9 2010, 10:18 PM~17149750
> *lets get this goin homies i been on the phone getin everything right and everythings good lets have a good time 2maro with r familys and friends i known mr glasshouse for like 5 years hes a firme homie everythings good lookin forward 2 meetin u homies
> *


YOU WERE ON HERE A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO THREATNIG PEOPLE
AND NOW YOUR SAYING BRING YOUR FAMILYS. YOUR SENDING MIXED VIBES HERE HOMIE. MOST OF US ON LIL ARE OVER THE GANG BANGING THING. I SPEAK FOR MYSELF. I THINK MOST OF US GO OUT THERE JUST TO CHILL AND CRUISE , SO THERES NO NEED FOR ALL THE THREATING.
JUST MY .02.


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 10 2010, 01:45 AM~17150837
> *today is the day' hope it dont rain
> *


!TTT!


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 10 2010, 06:39 PM~17154690
> *NO DISRESPECT TO HOMIE BUT IT'S HARD TO TAKE SOME ONE SERIOUS WHEN HE'S SAYING THAT'S HIS VARRIO WHEN YOU GOT A 714 NUMBER WHICH IS ORANGE COUNTY LAST TIME I CHECKED. TOMMYS IS A 213?*


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 10 2010, 04:07 PM~17153470
> *ill trade u anyways :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING




----------



## sicksurside

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 10 2010, 06:39 PM~17154690
> *YOU WERE ON HERE A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO THREATNIG PEOPLE
> AND NOW YOUR SAYING BRING YOUR FAMILYS. YOUR SENDING MIXED VIBES HERE HOMIE. MOST OF US ON LIL ARE OVER THE GANG BANGING THING. I SPEAK FOR MYSELF. I THINK MOST OF US GO OUT THERE JUST TO CHILL AND CRUISE , SO THERES NO NEED FOR ALL THE THREATING.
> JUST MY .02.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Apr 10 2010, 08:07 PM~17155364
> *NO DISRESPECT TO HOMIE BUT IT'S HARD TO TAKE SOME ONE SERIOUS WHEN HE'S SAYING THAT'S HIS VARRIO WHEN YOU GOT A 714 NUMBER WHICH IS ORANGE COUNTY LAST TIME I CHECKED. TOMMYS IS A 213?
> *


no disrespect but u can shut the fuck up thats my varrio homie and i can use any number i want u got that homie im not on here 4 u 2 take me serious and if u got pedo roll up and shut the fuck up


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 10 2010, 06:39 PM~17154690
> *YOU WERE ON HERE A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO THREATNIG PEOPLE
> AND NOW YOUR SAYING BRING YOUR FAMILYS. YOUR SENDING MIXED VIBES HERE HOMIE. MOST OF US ON LIL ARE OVER THE GANG BANGING THING. I SPEAK FOR MYSELF. I THINK MOST OF US GO OUT THERE JUST TO CHILL AND CRUISE , SO THERES NO NEED FOR ALL THE THREATING.
> JUST MY .02.
> *


thats good 4 u homie that ur out but alot a ganster bang till the wheels fall of i wasent threatin no ! i was just makin sure everything went good homie and i dont need your .02 cus everythin went good that night and was firme as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

shit i had a good time i was glad 2 meet the homies and chill see u homies out der saturday


----------



## tonyboyscut

CITY WIDE C.C HAD A GOOD TIME ON HOLLYWOOD JUST LIKE ALWAYS. WHATS UP PEEWEE IT WAS FIRME TO KICK IT AGAIN..


----------



## BLVDloco

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rsn4zMaLyJo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rsn4zMaLyJo&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## BLVDloco

lol fuck i cant get that shit right so fuckit :biggrin: 

on the way der

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsn4zMaLyJo


----------



## BLVDloco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuFIazRnNDw&feature=related


----------



## BOXER 323

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 12 2010, 06:11 PM~17172447
> *no disrespect but u can shut the fuck up thats my varrio homie and i can use any number i want u got that homie im not on here 4 u 2 take me serious and if u got pedo roll up and shut the fuck up
> *


FIRST OF ALL I'M NOT YOUR HOMIE GET THAT STR8. SECOND IF YOU DON'T WANT ME TO TAKE YOU SERIOUS WHY IN THE FUCK ARE TALKING ABOUT CRUISING IN YOUR VARRIO TO MAKE SURE THING ARE RIGHT? SO WE SHOULDN'T TAKE SERIOUS THEN? SO THEN YOUR THE ONE THAT SHOULD SHUT THE FUCK UP THEN. I'M OUT OF HERE LATE.


----------



## BLVDloco

like i said roll up or shut the fuck up u know where the hoods at u got somthin 2 say at least pm me or call me and ur right ur no homie i dont gota be tookin serious on the net when u see me in the streets thats what counts


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 12 2010, 07:13 PM~17173239
> *CITY WIDE C.C HAD A GOOD TIME ON HOLLYWOOD JUST LIKE ALWAYS. WHATS UP PEEWEE IT WAS FIRME TO KICK IT AGAIN..
> *



Likewise Homie , it felt good being out there just kicking it. See u soon!


----------



## Drowzy818

With respect to everyone, since this cruise started I been out there. No one has ever disrespect anyone, that’s not what we are out there for .anyone that has been out there knows who I am me and the homie’s always walk up to everyone shake there hands and let them know who we are. We never hate on cars that people bring out I could careless if you’re rolling in a dodge dart or a pinto as long as you’re down with the lowrider scene I’m with it. All this talk about gangbanging *does not even belong on this topic, lowridering is a culture it not about what hood you’re from and where you come from, it about the love for the cars, Dayton and switches, its about hitting Hollywood blvd and turning heads as we all roll as one deep as fuck. Blvdloc this sat was your first time out there the homie Sainer talked to you and let you know how it was so after this sat now you known. you should not get mad if people misunderstand the message you been posting because the truth be said all these guys have been out there so they knew before you did homie but now you know so its all good, to all the riders and clubs that been out there a big q-vo from drowsy from one life it don’t matter if you roll up in a buckit fuckit as long as your down for the cause you know. Let’s keep the banging in the lowrider style which is banging the cars hitting those switches. 

Last sat was firme, much respect to city wide, the council, la styles, lolos, blvd, valley life, strays, and all them solo riders that have been and keep on being out there lets keep it flowing hope to see some new faces out there as well as the old one’s 
One life cc Mr Drowzy 

See you sat at the in and out off sunset *


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 13 2010, 06:08 AM~17176676
> *With respect to everyone, since this cruise started I been out there. No one has ever disrespect anyone, that’s not what we are out there for .anyone that has been out there knows who I am me and the homie’s always walk up to everyone shake there hands and let them know who we are. We never hate on cars that people bring out I could careless if you’re rolling in a dodge dart or a pinto as long as you’re down with the lowrider scene I’m with it. All this talk about gangbanging does not even belong on this topic, lowridering is a culture it not about what hood you’re from and where you come from, it about the love for the cars, Dayton and switches, its about hitting Hollywood blvd and turning heads as we all roll as one deep as fuck. Blvdloc this sat was your first time out there the homie Sainer talked to you and let you know how it was so after this sat now you known. you should not get mad if people misunderstand the message you been posting because the truth be said all these guys have been out there so they knew before you did homie but now you know so its all good, to all the riders and clubs that been out there a big q-vo from drowsy from one life it don’t matter if you roll up in a buckit fuckit as long as your down for the cause you know. Let’s keep the banging in the lowrider style which is banging the cars hitting those switches.
> 
> Last sat was firme, much respect to city wide, the council, la styles, lolos, blvd, valley life, strays, and all them solo riders that have been and keep on being out there lets keep it flowing hope to see some new faces out there as well as the old one’s
> One life cc Mr Drowzy
> 
> See you sat at the in and out off sunset
> *


*
*


----------



## mykee

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 13 2010, 04:08 AM~17176676
> *Let's keep pushing the issue for this whole lowrider thing and keep it positive... :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WE ARE GROWN ADULTS ESE' ALL THIS DRAMA HAS TO STOP' I TRYED TO MAKE THE CRUISE FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE FUN AND SHOW WHAT THEY GOT' NOT TO GO OUT THERE AND DISRESPECT EACH OTHER' LET'S JUST HANG OUT AND CRUISE' IF WE FIGHT' TRUST NO MORE CRUISE' WHEN SHIT LIKE THIS HAPPENS' THINGS TEND TO ERUPT' I AINT TRYING TO BE YOUR DADDY AND ALL' MY NAME IS IN THIS' SO LET'S GO OUT THERE AND BE A FAMILY' A FAMILY THAT LIKE'S THERE RIDES AND LOVE'S THAT GANGSTA ASS LOWRIDER SCENE' :biggrin: 

MR.GLASSHOUSE 818 
DEDICATION CAR CLUB


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 13 2010, 05:08 AM~17176676
> *With respect to everyone, since this cruise started I been out there. No one has ever disrespect anyone, that’s not what we are out there for .anyone that has been out there knows who I am me and the homie’s always walk up to everyone shake there hands and let them know who we are. We never hate on cars that people bring out I could careless if you’re rolling in a dodge dart or a pinto as long as you’re down with the lowrider scene I’m with it. All this talk about gangbanging does not even belong on this topic, lowridering is a culture it not about what hood you’re from and where you come from, it about the love for the cars, Dayton and switches, its about hitting Hollywood blvd and turning heads as we all roll as one deep as fuck. Blvdloc this sat was your first time out there the homie Sainer talked to you and let you know how it was so after this sat now you known. you should not get mad if people misunderstand the message you been posting because the truth be said all these guys have been out there so they knew before you did homie but now you know so its all good, to all the riders and clubs that been out there a big q-vo from drowsy from one life it don’t matter if you roll up in a buckit fuckit as long as your down for the cause you know. Let’s keep the banging in the lowrider style which is banging the cars hitting those switches.
> 
> Last sat was firme, much respect to city wide, the council, la styles, lolos, blvd, valley life, strays, and all them solo riders that have been and keep on being out there lets keep it flowing hope to see some new faces out there as well as the old one’s
> One life cc Mr Drowzy
> 
> See you sat at the in and out off sunset
> *


*


i respect that homie and im with u on that and it was nice kickin it with u lets do the same this sat :biggrin: *


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 13 2010, 10:35 AM~17178723
> *WE ARE GROWN ADULTS ESE' ALL THIS DRAMA HAS TO STOP' I TRYED TO MAKE THE CRUISE FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE FUN AND SHOW WHAT THEY GOT' NOT TO GO OUT THERE AND DISRESPECT EACH OTHER' LET'S JUST HANG OUT AND CRUISE' IF WE FIGHT' TRUST NO MORE CRUISE' WHEN SHIT LIKE THIS HAPPENS' THINGS TEND TO ERUPT' I AINT TRYING TO BE YOUR DADDY AND ALL' MY NAME IS IN THIS' SO LET'S GO OUT THERE AND BE A FAMILY' A FAMILY THAT LIKE'S THERE RIDES AND LOVE'S THAT GANGSTA ASS LOWRIDER SCENE'  :biggrin:
> 
> MR.GLASSHOUSE 818
> DEDICATION CAR CLUB
> *


   true


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

whats up to every one really would like to go down on sat with members and are familys dont want no problems let me no would like to support....
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4AARON%20(2).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4JUNIOR%20(1).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4newnewnew%20023.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1george%2039%20(1).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/oscar%20(3).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
....old memories losangeles


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbs












































up:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa




----------



## BLVDloco

lookin good oldMemoriesLa hell yea u homies should roll up its real cool out der every1s close and friendly and the cops dont fuck around plus ders no place like hollywood 4 cruizin


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 13 2010, 01:24 PM~17180156
> *lookin good oldMemoriesLa hell yea u homies should roll up its real cool out der every1s close and friendly and the cops dont fuck around plus ders no place like hollywood 4 cruizin
> *


ok homie thanks alot c u there this sat looking forward to it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

LET ME NOW WHERE TO MEET AND TIME


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Feb 14 2010, 10:13 PM~16615088
> * Cops were koo even asked me to tap the switches, which "i replied dead batteries" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: Good reply


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 13 2010, 01:45 PM~17180322
> *   LET ME NOW WHERE TO MEET AND TIME
> *


lookin forward 2 seein u homies out der at 9 at the in and out u know were thats at homie? :biggrin:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 13 2010, 01:55 PM~17180438
> *lookin forward 2 seein u homies out der at 9 at the in and out u know were thats at homie? :biggrin:
> *


on sun set


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 13 2010, 02:10 PM~17180605
> *on sun set
> *


yes at 9 9:30 ill be out der


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 13 2010, 01:45 PM~17180322
> *   LET ME NOW WHERE TO MEET AND TIME
> *



its off sunset blvd and orange grove around 9 to 930 hope to see you guys out there


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 13 2010, 10:35 AM~17178723
> *WE ARE GROWN ADULTS ESE' ALL THIS DRAMA HAS TO STOP' I TRYED TO MAKE THE CRUISE FOR EVERYBODY TO HAVE FUN AND SHOW WHAT THEY GOT' NOT TO GO OUT THERE AND DISRESPECT EACH OTHER' LET'S JUST HANG OUT AND CRUISE' IF WE FIGHT' TRUST NO MORE CRUISE' WHEN SHIT LIKE THIS HAPPENS' THINGS TEND TO ERUPT' I AINT TRYING TO BE YOUR DADDY AND ALL' MY NAME IS IN THIS' SO LET'S GO OUT THERE AND BE A FAMILY' A FAMILY THAT LIKE'S THERE RIDES AND LOVE'S THAT GANGSTA ASS LOWRIDER SCENE'  :biggrin:
> 
> MR.GLASSHOUSE 818
> DEDICATION CAR CLUB
> *



glasshouse I'm with you homie... anyways whats up ese hope all is good see you sat


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 13 2010, 01:12 PM~17180020
> *     whats up to every one really would like to go down on sat with members and are familys dont want no problems let me no would like to support....
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4AARON%20(2).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4JUNIOR%20(1).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4newnewnew%20023.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1george%2039%20(1).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/oscar%20(3).JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ....old memories losangeles
> *



you have nothing to worry about big dog everyone that is out there has and keeps up the respect, we all bring out our girls and kids its all good trust


----------



## Drowzy818

Hollywood cruise night
Date:04.16.10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## TonyKilo213

Man HoolywooooD! UP TO NO GOOOD! you got a ride that sits low bring it out for a show .lets see whats summer got in store Hollywood nights come one come all .My lil Brow fuckin shit up a CADILLAC,SAK you make me proud lil bro ridin with big dawgs LOOK AT U keep it low slow and roll your way never let any one roll up accting a full. Size dont matter its whats in your trunk and what you do to make it do what it do.


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

:0 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 13 2010, 07:15 PM~17184781
> *:0  :0
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

"GLAD TO SEE MORE RIDER'S WILL BE OUT THERE' MY BEST MOMENT IN HOLLYWOOD IS WHEN 25 30+ CARS WHEN ON TO THE BLVD BACK TO BACK' THAT LOOKED SO "GANGSTA" I HOPE IT HAPPENS AGAIN' AY HOMIES' "WE ONLY LIVE ONCE IN THIS LIFE" SO LET'S ALL DO ARE PART IN GETTING CRACKING' LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME'LET'S DO THIS "HOLLYWOOD SWINGING STYLE"


----------



## Drowzy818

Roll call baby who is going to be out there this sat 04/17/10 


for sure 
ONE LIFE CC WILL BE THERE THIS SAT


----------



## BIG SPANX

~TTT~


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 14 2010, 07:40 AM~17188161
> *~TTT~
> *


TTT SUP BIG DOGG


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 14 2010, 12:29 AM~17187207
> *Roll call baby who is going to be out there this sat 04/17/10
> for sure
> ONE LIFE CC WILL BE THERE THIS SAT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ill be out der


----------



## BIG SPANX

~TTMFT~


----------



## FORGIVEN

ANYMORE PICS OF THE BLVD? CANT WAIT TO BE OUT THEIR HOMIES, ITS ALMOST THAT TIME TO BUST MY WIVES CAR


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 13 2010, 08:47 PM~17185273
> *SUP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE!!! HOWS THE FAMILY? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING

WHATS UP HOLLYWOOD HOMIES :biggrin: LETS GET THIS BLVD CRACKIN HOMIES  LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 14 2010, 03:14 PM~17193469
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!!! HOWS THE FAMILY? :biggrin:
> *



DOING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin: LETS CARVAN HOLLYWOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 14 2010, 01:21 PM~17191037
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ill be out der
> *


HOMIE, THE HOMIE CASPER SAID TO SCOOP HIM UP THIS WEEKEND DOGG, HE WANTS TO SEE YOUR RANFLA  I TOLD HIM YOU WERE OUT THIER THIS WEEKEND. HE WANTS TO BE OUT THIER LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS :biggrin: JUST DIPPIN AND HITTING SWITCHES  MY LADIES CADDIES ALMOST READY..........


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2010, 03:53 PM~17204387
> *HOMIE, THE HOMIE CASPER SAID TO SCOOP HIM UP THIS WEEKEND DOGG, HE WANTS TO SEE YOUR RANFLA  I TOLD HIM YOU WERE OUT THIER THIS WEEKEND. HE WANTS TO BE OUT THIER LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS :biggrin:  JUST DIPPIN AND HITTING SWITCHES  MY LADIES CADDIES ALMOST READY..........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just got of the phone with him we gana be rollin  and thats right lookin forward 2 seein the caddy homie :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 13 2010, 03:34 PM~17182166
> *Hollywood cruise night
> Date:04.16.10
> Time: 09:30pm
> Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
> This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing
> *


cool shit, im gonna try to come through and check it out


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 15 2010, 05:29 PM~17204728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> just got of the phone with him we gana be rollin    and thats right lookin forward 2 seein the caddy homie :biggrin:
> *


HIS AT MY JALE RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2010, 04:56 PM~17205001
> *HIS AT MY JALE RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


show him the video lol :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Apr 15 2010, 05:58 PM~17205018
> *show him the video lol :biggrin:
> *


HE LIKES THEM HOMIE, HE SAID GET IT READY FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 15 2010, 04:32 PM~17204754
> *cool shit, im gonna try to come through and check it out
> 
> *


come on down big dog check it out we get deeper every weekend


----------



## buick83t

TTT for the HOLLYWOOD cruise :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


What up Drowsy bringing the parts up this Sat. In case you didn't know is Mike


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by buick83t_@Apr 15 2010, 11:08 PM~17209301
> *TTT for the HOLLYWOOD cruise :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What up Drowsy bringing the parts up this Sat. In case you didn't know is Mike
> *


 cool for sure dog my car is still at the paint shop but hey i don't want to rush it i want it to look wet like frank's neck after he makes love to his dog scrappy lol...


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt :roflmao:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TODAY IS HOLLYWOOD HOMIES' GOOD WEATHER TO BE OUT ON THE STRIP


----------



## Eddiesfv23

we will see yall out there tonight hollywood cruise night


----------



## MalibuLou

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IT WAS A GOOD SATURDAY'A LOT OF RIDER'S OUT THERE


----------



## Eddiesfv23

lets do it again this coming saturday it was crackin homie


----------



## Drowzy818

GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE LAST SAT, BUT WHAT'S UP WITH THAT FOOL WALKING WITH THAT "IT" IF YOU WHERE OUT THERE YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT "THE ONE WITH THE RED DRESS" THE ONE GLASSHOUSE WAS CHECKING OUT LOL... IT WAS A MAN MAN LOL... DON'T FEEL BAD DOG WE ALL GOT FOOLED I SEEN EVERYONE CHECKING HIM HER WHATEVER IT WAS OUT ...LOL


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 19 2010, 05:40 AM~17234594
> *GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE LAST SAT, BUT WHAT'S UP WITH THAT FOOL WALKING WITH THAT "IT" IF YOU WHERE OUT THERE YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT "THE ONE WITH THE RED DRESS" THE ONE GLASSHOUSE WAS CHECKING OUT LOL... IT WAS A MAN MAN LOL... DON'T FEEL BAD DOG WE ALL GOT FOOLED I SEEN EVERYONE CHECKING HIM HER WHATEVER IT WAS OUT ...LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT MUST HAVE BEN FUNNY HOMIE LMAO!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Apr 14 2010, 07:36 PM~17195553
> *DOING GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin: LETS CARVAN HOLLYWOOD :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SNOOPERO

:biggrin: ttt..
it be crackin..
or esle we make it crack que no drowzy..


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@Apr 20 2010, 10:05 AM~17247371
> *:biggrin: ttt..
> it be crackin..
> or esle we make it crack que no drowzy..
> *


Hell Yeah dog you know how we do it, whats up what happen to you fool last sat. it was cracking we had the beer waiting


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 19 2010, 08:46 AM~17235830
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT MUST HAVE BEN FUNNY HOMIE LMAO!!!!!
> *


Dog on the real, that thing had a lot of body work done to him self lol.... but had a deep as voice lol...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 19 2010, 04:40 AM~17234594
> *GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE LAST SAT, BUT WHAT'S UP WITH THAT FOOL WALKING WITH THAT "IT" IF YOU WHERE OUT THERE YOU KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT "THE ONE WITH THE RED DRESS" THE ONE GLASSHOUSE WAS CHECKING OUT LOL... IT WAS A MAN MAN LOL... DON'T FEEL BAD DOG WE ALL GOT FOOLED I SEEN EVERYONE CHECKING HIM HER WHATEVER IT WAS OUT ...LOL
> *


lol' IT WAS THAT LITTLE HOMIE' HE WANTED TO SPIT SOME GAME' I SAW THAT APPLE FROM FAR AWAY' THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY THO'


----------



## mr.glasshouse

YOU DONT KNOW WHAT 2 EXPECT IN HOLLYWOOD' HOPE IT DONT RAIN THIS SAT. TELL ALL THE HOMIES TO WATCH OUT FOR THEM APPLES' BECAUSE THE LITTLE HOMIE THOUGHT THAT SHE MALE WAS GOOD LOOKING' AFTER I TOLD HIM'HIS FACE TURNED INTO A APPLES COLOR LOL' SEE YOU SAT' HOPEFULLY AT HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 20 2010, 09:41 PM~17254812
> *YOU DONT KNOW WHAT 2 EXPECT IN HOLLYWOOD' HOPE IT DONT RAIN THIS SAT. TELL ALL THE HOMIES TO WATCH OUT FOR THEM APPLES' BECAUSE THE LITTLE HOMIE THOUGHT THAT SHE MALE WAS GOOD LOOKING' AFTER I TOLD HIM'HIS FACE TURNED INTO A APPLES COLOR LOL' SEE YOU SAT' HOPEFULLY AT HOLLYWOOD
> *


DAMN DOG THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT.LOL ME AND YOUR DAD WERE ROLLING..LOL


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOPE IT CRACKS ON SAT.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 20 2010, 08:14 PM~17252607
> *Dog on the real, that thing had a lot of body work done to him self lol.... but had a deep as voice lol...
> *


LMAO!!!!!! I MISSED OUT THEN HUH? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: KEEP DIPPIN HOMIE ILL BE OUT THEIR SOONER THAN LATER GETTING THE RIDE FINISHED RIGHT NOW


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IM GONNA MAKE THE CRUISE NIGHT NEXT WEEK AT TACO'S
MEXICO' SATURDAY, MAY 1ST,AT 7P.M. THERE'S A BIGGER PARKING SPACE AND THE OWNER GAVE US PERMISSION' EVERYONE'S WELCOME' IT'S ON SHERMAN WAY AND VAN NUYS BLVD' IT'S A COUPLE BLOCKS AWAY NORTH FROM THE 2ND WEDNESDAY OF THE MONTH CRUISE NIGHTIN VAN NUYS' SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 21 2010, 11:34 PM~17267505
> *IM GONNA MAKE THE CRUISE NIGHT NEXT WEEK AT TACO'S
> MEXICO' SATURDAY, MAY 1ST,AT 7P.M. THERE'S A BIGGER PARKING SPACE AND THE OWNER GAVE US PERMISSION' EVERYONE'S WELCOME' IT'S ON SHERMAN WAY AND VAN NUYS BLVD' IT'S A COUPLE BLOCKS AWAY NORTH FROM THE 2ND WEDNESDAY OF THE MONTH CRUISE NIGHTIN VAN NUYS' SEE YOU THERE
> *


7pm is a good time we can all chill in till 930 and then hit Hollywood like we been...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

yup


----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## RagtopPete

So is it gonna be on tonight.... :happysad:


----------



## Eddiesfv23

Taco Mexico
Saturday May 1st
7pm
Van Nuys & Shermanway
across from:Walgreens


all car clubs are welcome 
hoppers & lowriders & more

info:flyer


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

SHOWED UP TO IN N OUT. WAS DEAD TONIGHT OLD MEMORIES LOS ANGELES CRUISED AND HADE SUNSET JUMPING OFF. WILL SEE EVERY ONE ANOTHER TIME ONE MEMBER EVEN WENT HOME ON A FLAT BED AND WE STILL CRUISED JUST GOT HOME FROM HOLLY WOOD.








:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 69impala

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 25 2010, 01:11 AM~17293622
> *SHOWED UP TO IN N OUT. WAS DEAD TONIGHT OLD MEMORIES LOS ANGELES CRUISED AND HADE SUNSET JUMPING OFF.  WILL SEE EVERY ONE ANOTHER TIME ONE MEMBER EVEN WENT HOME ON A FLAT BED AND WE STILL CRUISED JUST GOT HOME FROM HOLLY WOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


'one life did not make it out there this weekend, we had my boy's wedding, we will be out there this weekend like we been


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 24 2010, 12:20 PM~17289261
> *So is it gonna be on tonight.... :happysad:
> *


This sat for sure big homie..


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 25 2010, 11:44 PM~17302441
> *'one life did not make it out there this weekend, we had my boy's wedding, we will be out there this weekend like we been
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I HOPE ALL YOU GUYS THAT HANG OUT IN HOLLYWOOD COULD COME THIS SAT. TO THE TACO'S MEXICO SPOT AT 7 PM IT'S LOCATED ON VAN NUYS BLVD AND SHERMAN WAY


----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 27 2010, 01:11 AM~17314635
> *I HOPE ALL YOU GUYS THAT HANG OUT IN HOLLYWOOD COULD COME THIS SAT. TO THE TACO'S MEXICO SPOT AT 7 PM IT'S LOCATED ON VAN NUYS BLVD AND SHERMAN WAY
> *


TTT


----------



## peewee

"ONE LIFE" car club, will not make it this weekend due to the mayweather and mosley fight :run: :buttkick: :twak: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Apr 28 2010, 11:28 AM~17330019
> *"ONE LIFE" car club, will not make it this weekend due to the mayweather and mosley fight  :run:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH BOY :biggrin:


----------



## 818gangster

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Apr 21 2010, 11:34 PM~17267505
> *IM GONNA MAKE THE CRUISE NIGHT NEXT WEEK AT TACO'S
> MEXICO' SATURDAY, MAY 1ST,AT 7P.M. THERE'S A BIGGER PARKING SPACE AND THE OWNER GAVE US PERMISSION' EVERYONE'S WELCOME' IT'S ON SHERMAN WAY AND VAN NUYS BLVD' IT'S A COUPLE BLOCKS AWAY NORTH FROM THE 2ND WEDNESDAY OF THE MONTH CRUISE NIGHTIN VAN NUYS' SEE YOU THERE
> *


WHO SAID YOU CAN CRUISE IN MY BARRIO, I SEE ANY OF MY ENEMIES THERE I'M BLASTING BVNX3 BIG GHOST


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by 818gangster_@Apr 29 2010, 07:33 PM~17345965
> *WHO SAID YOU CAN CRUISE IN MY BARRIO, I SEE ANY OF MY ENEMIES THERE I'M BLASTING BVNX3 BIG GHOST
> *


818gangster/Ghost, check this out dog gang banging has nothing to do with low riding. Anyone who in to the scene know this. When we are out there it’s not where you’re from, or where you were from, it’s about the cars and the love for them. With respect to your barrio there has been many cruise nights in the city of van nuys with no problems, I been out there with your own homies hitting switches you can ask your big homie duente who I am. Now I understand the city of van nuys is hot with that incident that happens not to long ago. But cops them self understand what we are doing out there and never trip on us. 

Now with that being said I seen you are new to this website, I’m not sure if you’re even into the low riding scene. But if you want come out and talk to me in person because I do not do that internet banging shit. I wont be out there this weekend because of the May weather fight but if you want to meet up in person call me 8182558998..

Drowzy


----------



## mr.glasshouse

"CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG "LOL :biggrin: '


----------



## 818gangster

BIG DROWZY, MY BAD BIG HOMIE I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMEBOY DUENTE FROM THE HOOD HE PUT ME UP ON GAME. SO I APOLOGIZE TO ALL LOW RIDER MEMBER I DISRESPECTED WITH MY COMMENTS.
ALSO DROWZY MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME WHAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR HIM AND WHAT YOUR ABOUT SO IM SORRY IF I DISRESPECTED YOU ON THE PHONE LAST NIGHT HOMIE, I DON’T WANT NO PROBLEMS 
BIGBAD GHOST BVNX3GANG


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17346377
> *818gangster/Ghost, check this out dog gang banging has nothing to do with low riding. Anyone who in to the scene know this. When we are out there it’s not where you’re from, or where you were from, it’s about the cars and the love for them. With respect to your barrio there has been many cruise nights in the city of van nuys with no problems, I been out there with your own homies hitting switches you can ask your big homie duente who I am. Now I understand the city of van nuys is hot with that incident that happens not to long ago. But cops them self understand what we are doing out there and never trip on us.
> 
> Now with that being said I seen you are new to this website, I’m not sure if you’re even into the low riding scene. But if you want come out and talk to me in person because I do not do that internet banging shit. I wont be out there this weekend because of the May weather fight but if you want to meet up in person call me 8182558998..
> 
> Drowzy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa

BEFORE GOING TO HOLLY WOOD AND AT HOLLY WOOD


----------



## peewee

Wuz Hollywood or Van Nuys kraking yesterday, any pics?


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by 818gangster_@May 1 2010, 01:13 PM~17360207
> *BIG DROWZY, MY BAD BIG HOMIE I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMEBOY DUENTE FROM THE HOOD HE PUT ME UP ON GAME. SO I APOLOGIZE TO ALL LOW RIDER MEMBER I DISRESPECTED WITH MY COMMENTS.
> ALSO DROWZY MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME WHAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR HIM AND WHAT YOUR ABOUT SO IM SORRY IF I DISRESPECTED YOU ON THE PHONE LAST NIGHT HOMIE, I DON’T WANT NO PROBLEMS
> BIGBAD GHOST BVNX3GANG
> *


A homie it wuz just a misunderstanding :biggrin: By u coming on here and writting this reply shows a person of good character  Welcome to LAYITLOW!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THERE WAS NO SPOTS CRACKING YESTERDAY' THE REASON THE FIGHT' NEXT SAT. AT TACO'S MEXICO' SEE EVERYONE THERE' I HOPE ALL YOU GOES COME BY ONE LIFE CC' OLD MEMORIES CC' LOLOWS CC, VALLEY LIFE CC, LA STYLE CC, CITYWIDE CC, COUNCIL CC, ALTERED ONES CC, DEVOTIONS CC, WEST SIDE CC, DEDICATED RIDER'S CC AND TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I HOPE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT COME TO HOLLYWOOD' I HOPE YOU GUYS COME TO VAN NUYS ON THIS SAT. MAY 8. AT 7 PM :biggrin: AT THE TACO'S MEXICO ON VAN NUYS BLVD AND SHERMAN WAY IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS


----------



## kandykane

wats suppppp guys how alll yaaa fello lowriders doing im from san francisco and im headddn down to hollywood soooon and i was just wondering if u guys cruise every sunday ? pm me if u kan cuz i wouldnt miss it 4 the world


----------



## mr.glasshouse

JUST GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE' MR.GLASSHOUSE 18183102110' I GOT YOU POSTED HOMIE :biggrin: WE DONT CRUISE IT ON HOLLYWOOD ON SUN ONLY SAT


----------



## el_rubee

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 13 2010, 04:34 PM~17182166
> *Hollywood cruise night
> Date:04.16.10
> Time: 09:30pm
> Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
> This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing
> *



HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NITES IS EVRYWKND?


----------



## kandykane

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 2 2010, 04:13 PM~17366768
> *JUST GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE' MR.GLASSHOUSE 18183102110' I GOT YOU POSTED HOMIE :biggrin:  WE DONT CRUISE IT ON HOLLYWOOD ON SUN ONLY SAT
> *


rite on broooo im pumped and juiced rite now illl give uu a calll the week ill b out there on the 21st weekend


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by el_rubee_@May 3 2010, 10:10 AM~17373139
> *HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NITES IS EVRYWKND?
> *


yeah dog every sat...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kandykane_@May 3 2010, 10:53 AM~17373483
> *rite on broooo im pumped and juiced rite now illl give uu a calll the week  ill b out there on the 21st weekend
> *


 OK' LET'S KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 3 2010, 07:33 PM~17379446
> *yeah dog every sat...
> *


WAS DROWSY' REMEBER THIS SAT. FIRST AT TACOS MEXICO' AT 7PM


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@May 2 2010, 10:03 AM~17365179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE GOING TO HOLLY WOOD AND AT HOLLY WOOD
> *


OLD MEMORIES PUTTING IN SOME WORK OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 3 2010, 08:41 PM~17380687
> *WAS DROWSY' REMEBER THIS SAT. FIRST AT TACOS MEXICO' AT 7PM
> *


ya dog we got you but we are trying to get our cars ready the homies got a little switch happy last weekend...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## carlos64

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 5 2010, 08:20 PM~17403745
> *I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Next year 4 sure i will attend. didn't know about it. heading to san bernadino lowrider show this year.


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## LUXURYKING




----------



## kandykane

wats supppp guys kant wait to c how u get it crackn in hollywood heres how we did it in frisco for cinco :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: keep da cruises alive


----------



## kandykane

http://vimeo.com/11447557 
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 11 2010, 06:11 AM~17451661
> *Hollywood cruise night
> Date:05-15-10
> Time: 09:30pm
> Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
> This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing
> *


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE

I cant believe that Ya'll still roll on the boulevard.. I remember We used 2 fill da Streets back in the day.. Bumper-2-Bumper ... All the way from Dallas I want to give Props to all the Lowriders that still keeping it real out there in Califas...


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 11 2010, 05:11 AM~17451661
> *Hollywood cruise night
> Date:05-15-10
> Time: 09:30pm
> Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
> This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing
> *


"ONE LIFE" will be out there reppin HOLLYWOOD!!!!!

BTTT


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by peewee_@May 11 2010, 07:20 PM~17458713
> *HOLLYWOOD</span>!!!!!
> 
> BTTT
> *


 :0


----------



## peewee

About 2 weekends ago at IN&OUT HOLLYWOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt


----------



## SNOOPERO

SNOOP HITTING THE BLVD FOR SURE THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@May 14 2010, 04:41 AM~17487232
> *SNOOP HITTING THE BLVD FOR SURE THIS WEEKEND.
> *


See u out there Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE

Just want to show all my Cali people love all the way from Dallas TX.. 

I remember cruzin down Hollywood Blvd back in the day.. never will forget... 

I want to give props 2 all the Car-clubs and solo Lowriders representing how they should!!!! 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by ORANGE DEEZIRE_@May 15 2010, 01:31 PM~17499126
> *Just want to show all my Cali people love all the way from Dallas TX..
> 
> I remember cruzin down Hollywood Blvd back in the day.. never will forget...
> 
> I want to give props 2 all the Car-clubs and solo Lowriders representing how they should!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG DOG...


----------



## BobCutlass81

A what time does it end homies


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BobCutlass81_@May 15 2010, 04:48 PM~17500122
> *A what time does it end homies
> *


DEPENDS' WE LEFT AT 130 YESTERDAY


----------



## LUXURYKING




----------



## LUXURYKING




----------



## Drowzy818

Last sat was firme what’s up to the riders that came out… the little homie snoopy with that new regal.. Big Steve with that lac.. The big homies from Oldies… glasshouse and crew… and the homies from Majestics. L.A styles “hey better late then never” and to the rest of the homie a big qvo .. see you guys other there this Sat..


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 18 2010, 08:24 PM~17533278
> *Last sat was firme what’s up to the riders that came out… the little homie snoopy with that new regal.. Big Steve with that lac.. The big homies from Oldies… glasshouse and crew… and the homies from Majestics. L.A styles “hey better late then never” and to the rest of the homie a big qvo .. see you guys other there this Sat..
> *


----------



## Drowzy818

*Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-22-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
calling out all car clubs, solo riders, stunner car clubs, ect… 
This cruise has been cracking for months keep it flowing 
*


----------



## 818gangster

i went to taco Mexico did not see any lolos out there... how is it in hollywood. does anyone know???


----------



## kandykane

mister glasshouse c u this sat ill hit u up 2 come bro and cruise wit yall 2 bad i wont b hittn switchs wit yalll but one day ill bring my lo lo out there and hit the blvd


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by 818gangster_@May 21 2010, 12:48 AM~17559592
> *i went  to taco Mexico did not see any lolos out there... how is it in hollywood. does anyone know???
> *



We were out there at about 07:30pm, but it wuz dead homie so we booked it to Hollywood. We will be out in Hollywood again this weekend


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by kandykane_@May 21 2010, 12:59 AM~17559633
> *mister glasshouse c u this sat ill hit u up 2 come bro and cruise wit yall 2 bad i wont b hittn switchs wit yalll but one day ill bring my lo lo out there and hit the blvd
> *


4 sure homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK

*[THE BIG M WAS OUT THERE*[/
B]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 21 2010, 01:48 PM~17563760
> *[THE BIG M WAS OUT THERE[/
> B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOPE YOU GUYS COULD MAKE IT OUT TOMOROW


----------



## OLDIES SFV

Oldies will be there :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WE NEED A ROLL CALL ON WHO GOING 2 HOLLYWOOD' PUT YOUR CLUB UP


----------



## SNOOPERO

:biggrin:


----------



## SNOOPERO

SEE U ALL NEXT WEEKEND..
:wave:


----------



## peewee

"ONE LIFE" CC had fun this weekend at hollywood, kicking it with glasshouse and snoop! see u homiez soon! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by peewee_@May 24 2010, 07:42 PM~17592264
> *"ONE LIFE" CC had fun this weekend at hollywood, kicking it with glasshouse and snoop! see u homiez soon! :biggrin:
> *


NEXT SAT. HOMIES' HAD FUN SAT. HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 THE HOMIE' THE HOMIES PUT IT DOWN IN HOLLYWOOD WITH ALL THAT THREE WHEELIN ACTION' POST IT UP PEE WEE :biggrin:


----------



## SNOOPERO

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17593984
> *NEXT SAT. HOMIES' HAD FUN SAT. HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 THE HOMIE' THE HOMIES PUT IT DOWN IN HOLLYWOOD WITH ALL THAT THREE WHEELIN ACTION' POST IT UP PEE WEE :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH
I THINK I NEED A NEW TIRE..
LMFAO..
WERE THE VIDEOS AT PEEWEE???????????/
:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@May 24 2010, 10:17 PM~17594615
> *HAHAHAH
> I THINK I NEED A NEW TIRE..
> LMFAO..
> WERE THE VIDEOS AT PEEWEE???????????/
> :biggrin:
> *


WE NEED MORE RIDER'S OUT THERE' HOLLYWOOD IS THE SPOT REGARDLESS :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

good looking at Glasshouse, Snoopy from coming to my pad and kickin it after... you fools are welcome anytime ..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17595952
> *good looking at Glasshouse, Snoopy from coming to my pad and kickin it after... you fools are welcome anytime ..
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SNOOPERO

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17595952
> *good looking at Glasshouse, Snoopy from coming to my pad and kickin it after... you fools are welcome anytime ..
> *


gracia g..
:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WHERE'S THAT "HOLLYWOOD THREE WHEELING TAPE PART 1" "PEEEWEEE" MAYBE THAT TAPE WILL GIVE RIDER'S A TASTE OF WHAT'S HAPPENING' YOU SHOULD HAVE A BEHIND THE SCENES ONE AT DROWSY'S HOUSE "QUE NO"


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17595952
> *good looking at Glasshouse, Snoopy from coming to my pad and kickin it after... you fools are welcome anytime ..
> *


WAS UP DROWSY' WHEN YOU BRINGING YOUR RIDE OUT' YOU TOO "PEE WEE" :biggrin:


----------



## SNOOPERO

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 25 2010, 10:24 AM~17598443
> *WHERE'S THAT "HOLLYWOOD THREE WHEELING TAPE PART 1" "PEEEWEEE" MAYBE THAT TAPE WILL GIVE RIDER'S A TASTE OF WHAT'S HAPPENING' YOU SHOULD HAVE A BEHIND THE SCENES ONE AT DROWSY'S HOUSE "QUE NO"
> *


 :x:


----------



## peewee

Patience is "virtue"!! :biggrin:  Cruzing Hollywood to the fullest!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXURYKING

HOMIES I GOT AN ADEX FOR SELL PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## SNOOPERO

> _Originally posted by peewee_@May 25 2010, 04:33 PM~17601691
> *Patience is "virtue"!! :biggrin:    Cruzing Hollywood to the fullest!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEEWEE I KNOW U GOT BETTER ONES..
POST ALL OF THEM UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 25 2010, 10:29 AM~17598491
> *WAS UP DROWSY' WHEN YOU BRINGING YOUR RIDE OUT' YOU TOO "PEE WEE" :biggrin:
> *


GIVE ME 3 WEEKS JUST GOT OUT OF THE PAINT SHOP, STILL NEED TO DO THE TOP AND BOOTY KIT..


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 25 2010, 10:24 AM~17598443
> *WHERE'S THAT "HOLLYWOOD THREE WHEELING TAPE PART 1" "PEEEWEEE" MAYBE THAT TAPE WILL GIVE RIDER'S A TASTE OF WHAT'S HAPPENING' YOU SHOULD HAVE A BEHIND THE SCENES ONE AT DROWSY'S HOUSE "QUE NO"
> *


SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH I'M LIKE VEGAS, WHAT HAPPENS AT DROWZY'S STAY'S AT DROWZY'S LOL....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 25 2010, 07:07 PM~17603316
> *GIVE ME 3 WEEKS JUST GOT OUT OF THE PAINT SHOP, STILL NEED TO DO THE TOP AND BOOTY KIT..
> *


WILL COME OUT CLEAN


----------



## SNOOPERO

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@May 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17603336
> *SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH I'M LIKE VEGAS, WHAT HAPPENS AT DROWZY'S STAY'S AT DROWZY'S LOL....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@May 21 2010, 12:48 PM~17563760
> *[THE BIG M WAS OUT THERE[/
> B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN! MAJESTICS CC PUTTIN IT DOWN WITH THE FINE HYNAS! Do you guys supply your own freaks or are they just part of the landscape!


----------



## SNOOPERO

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@May 26 2010, 12:36 PM~17611243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


WHERE DID THIS PICTURE TAKE :wow: PLACE


----------



## MR O.G.




----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@May 27 2010, 08:59 AM~17620948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT 2 ATTEND


----------



## SNOOPERO

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 27 2010, 12:43 AM~17619023
> *WHERE DID THIS PICTURE TAKE  :wow: PLACE
> *


----------



## SNOOPERO

WILL BE THERE THIS SATERDAY


----------



## Drowzy818

you know how we do it.. see all the homies out there on sat...


----------



## LUXURYKING

PEEWEE GOOD LOOKING OUT GEE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WHAT UP TO ALL THE TRUE RIDERS FROM ALL AREA CODES' WELL ALL YOU KNOW WHERE AM FROM THE "EIGHT 1 EIGHT" WHERE THE LOWRIDING TRADITION IS ARE LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G.

*NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS SUNDAY JUNE 20th 4M~9M*












> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 27 2010, 09:28 AM~17621224
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT 2 ATTEND
> *


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@May 28 2010, 02:29 PM~17634699
> * PEEWEE GOOD LOOKING OUT GEE
> *



:biggrin: Thanks to you too Homie!


----------



## PARRA75

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by peewee_@May 30 2010, 11:44 PM~17650985
> *:biggrin: Thanks to you too Homie!
> *


GET AT ME HOMIE


----------



## LUXURYKING




----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Jun 2 2010, 11:19 AM~17675077
> *TTT
> *


whats up dog you where out there this weekend right


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 2 2010, 07:34 PM~17679401
> *whats up dog you where out there this weekend right
> *


HOW WAS HOLLYWOOD THIS PAST WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@May 25 2010, 11:18 PM~17606579
> *DAMN! MAJESTICS CC PUTTIN IT DOWN WITH THE FINE HYNAS! Do you guys supply your own freaks or are they just part of the landscape!
> *


ITE THE NAME THAT BRINGS THEM :biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 2 2010, 07:34 PM~17679401
> *whats up dog you where out there this weekend right
> *


yea homie that was me....good lookin out on the spot :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Jun 3 2010, 11:19 AM~17685620
> *yea homie that was me....good lookin out on the spot :thumbsup:
> *


a dog don't even trip whenever you want to roll big dog hit me up


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jun 3 2010, 10:30 AM~17685201
> *HOW WAS HOLLYWOOD THIS PAST WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


it was cool dog a little hot on the blvd but you know it has its days...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 3 2010, 07:42 PM~17689663
> *it was cool dog a little hot on the blvd but you know it has its days...
> *


HOW MANY LOWRIDER'S SHOWED UP :biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 3 2010, 07:41 PM~17689651
> *a dog don't even trip whenever you want to roll big dog hit me up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jun 3 2010, 09:00 PM~17690618
> *HOW MANY LOWRIDER'S SHOWED UP :biggrin:
> *


about 15 to 20


----------



## CadillacSak

hey is anyone going to be out there this saturday since its the SB show on sunday ???or everyones taking there car to the show


----------



## PARRA75

> _Originally posted by CadillacSak_@Jun 4 2010, 10:01 AM~17695206
> *hey is anyone going to be out there this saturday since its the SB show on sunday ???or everyones taking there car to the show
> *


i rolled out....... no cars


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Jun 7 2010, 06:01 PM~17720622
> *i rolled out....... no cars
> *


everyone was getting ready for the car shows big dog..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 7 2010, 07:12 PM~17721351
> *everyone was getting ready for the car shows big dog..
> *


yup' you got thay right :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV




----------



## PARRA75

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 7 2010, 07:12 PM~17721351
> *everyone was getting ready for the car shows big dog..
> *


yea.......jus rolled out anyway u know :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by PARRA75_@Jun 8 2010, 06:02 AM~17725441
> *yea.......jus rolled out anyway u know  :biggrin:
> *


EVERYONE IS GETTING READY FOR THE OLDIES CAR SHOW...


----------



## LUXURYKING




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SHIT HUSTLE HARDER WILL BE THERE SAT


----------



## LAZYBOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## mr.glasshouse

THIS SATURDAY AT THE IN N OUT'


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jun 17 2010, 12:35 AM~17812094
> *THIS SATURDAY AT THE IN N OUT'
> *


8PM


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

shit is bunk majestics la along with lifstyle and westside car club was there this past weekend shit was weak no one else showed up


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 17 2010, 02:14 PM~17817082
> *shit  is bunk majestics  la  along with  lifstyle and  westside  car  club  was  there  this past  weekend  shit was  weak  no  one  else  showed  up
> *


TELL THEM TO GO THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: 

BUT AT THE SAME TIME ITS COOL NOT TO MANY PEOPLE GO AND FUCK IT UP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 17 2010, 03:15 PM~17817102
> *TELL THEM TO GO THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT AT THE SAME TIME ITS COOL NOT TO MANY PEOPLE GO AND FUCK IT UP
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 17 2010, 12:00 PM~17815901
> *8PM
> *


around 8 or 9


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 17 2010, 02:37 PM~17817280
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


YOU GOTTA HAVE 100 CARS TO GO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 17 2010, 05:51 PM~17818340
> *YOU GOTTA HAVE 100 CARS TO GO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 18 2010, 09:00 AM~17823509
> *:yes:
> *


THATS WRONG


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 18 2010, 05:01 PM~17826688
> *THATS WRONG
> *


 :no:


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 17 2010, 01:00 PM~17815901
> *8PM
> *


SEE YOU THEIR HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 16 2010, 10:19 PM~17810200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

TTT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WOW IT WAS A BLST DIPPIN DOWN HOLLYWODD AND SUNSET 

WE HAD A FEW SET BACKS BUT BETWEEN 

LIFESTYLE USO ELITE SOUTHSIDE WE MADE THREW IT ALL

SEE YALL NEXT SAT AGAIN


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 20 2010, 11:39 AM~17838707
> *WOW IT WAS A BLST DIPPIN DOWN HOLLYWODD AND SUNSET
> 
> WE HAD A FEW SET BACKS BUT BETWEEN
> 
> LIFESTYLE  USO  ELITE  SOUTHSIDE  WE MADE THREW IT ALL
> 
> SEE YALL NEXT SAT AGAIN
> *


x2


----------



## DesignerLincTC

Ill be there next weekend! Woulda been there last night but the damn car was in the shop...


----------



## Elite64

Took Blue Magic out for a cruise down Hollywood Blvd. with Mr. Cartoon, Lifestyle, Uce, and Southside. We all had a great time, thanks to JD aka Hustle Harder for the pics.
















































































[/quote]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

nice pics


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Doing it again this sat. Yeah baby can't wait


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 21 2010, 07:44 PM~17850656
> *Took Blue Magic out for a cruise down Hollywood Blvd. with Mr. Cartoon, Lifestyle, Uce, and Southside. We all had a great time, thanks to JD aka Hustle Harder for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BADASS!!!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 23 2010, 11:59 AM~17865406
> *TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD
> *


hey mister!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 25 2010, 09:44 PM~17890222
> *IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S GOOD YOU OUT COMING TO THE BOULEVARD' YOUR HOMIE ART' FROM UCE CAME OUT A FEW TIMES


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THE CLOCKS TICKING


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

ROLL CALL WHOS HEADING OUT TO BLVD


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Lifestyle
Uso
Southside
Manacios


----------



## Boy.HighClass

what time is everyone rollin out?


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Jun 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17895157
> *what time is everyone rollin out?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DesignerLincTC

Wipe em down fellas. I'm rollin over there arund 8


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were leaving downtown at 8pm


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Jun 26 2010, 07:02 PM~17895174
> *Wipe em down fellas. I'm rollin over there arund 8
> *


 8 coo


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17895156
> *Lifestyle
> Uso
> Southside
> Manacios
> *


ARE U GUYS HONESTLY GOING OUT THERE ?
WE DONT WANT TO BE THE ONLY ONES OUT THERE....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were dippin down hollywood 1st till la brea


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

We went last weekend but broke down on labrea right before sunset


----------



## TRU BLU 77

whats up ivan lets roll


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@Jun 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17895381
> *whats up ivan lets roll
> *


what time u guys rollin...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were dipin right now


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 26 2010, 09:27 PM~17895554
> *Were dipin right now
> *


WE ARE HEADING OUT IN ABOUT 20....ARE YOU GUYS PLANNING ON KICKING SOMEWHERE OR JUST CRUZIN'?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

doing it live out there


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were dipin hollywood 14t then sunset.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE C.C. IS ROLLIN TONIGHT....


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 26 2010, 09:42 PM~17895656
> *SOUTHBOUND X68---X77 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jun 26 2010, 09:45 PM~17895672
> *SOUTHBOUND X68---X77 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 26 2010, 09:45 PM~17895676
> *:biggrin:
> *


LISTO ?
LETS ROLL


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by 68-N-I-O-U-1_@Jun 26 2010, 09:46 PM~17895686
> *LISTO ?
> LETS ROLL
> *


ALMOST...


----------



## DesignerLincTC

Where's errybdy at?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Commin down hollywood


----------



## DesignerLincTC

I saw 2 white impys on the blvd about 20 mins ago


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were commin down hollywood


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17896048
> *I saw 2 white impys on the blvd about 20 mins ago
> *


IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BROTHER...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

HOLLYWOOD BLVD. WAS KOOL COPS DIDNT EVEN TRIP....


----------



## DesignerLincTC

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jun 27 2010, 04:18 AM~17897162
> *IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BROTHER...
> *


YEA YEA, you too.

BLVD was fun.

Heres the good stuff...



































IM KINDA FEELIN THIS PIC GUYS


----------



## delinquint 61

thnx to the big homie George and J.D. from USO for the invite had a blast had to leave early due to one of the cars had a bad alternater.


----------



## delinquint 61

great night lov the cruise we took to get to the blvd also
it was nice meeting every one thnx


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## hell razer

LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 27 2010, 09:20 AM~17897984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx to the big homie George and J.D. from USO for the invite had a blast had to leave early due to one of the cars had a bad alternater.
> *


WE HAD A BLAST KICKIN IT WITH ALL OF YOU CANT WAIT TILL SAT COMES AGAIN


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TIGHT ASS PICS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde

:0 :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: . . I'm going to have to get out there and ride with you guys!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1940chevy

Nice Pics, Sure miss them days cruising down Hollywood blvd back in the early 80s
 :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jun 27 2010, 06:49 PM~17901087
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  . . I'm going to have to get out there and ride with you guys!!!  :cheesy:
> *


i got u uce u can sit shotgun


----------



## LovesLowLows

Pretty damn tight! Brings back memories.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

HARBOR PARK PICNIC ...4TH OF JULY ...LETS ALL BBQ AND BRING OUT THOSE 
RIDES ....WHO'S DOWN??????


----------



## UCE IV LIFE

JD it was nice to meet you... sorry i didnt hang longer.... Cars were looking good UCE...


----------



## FoolishinVegas

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jun 27 2010, 09:24 PM~17902048
> *i got u uce u an sit shotgun
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Jun 27 2010, 02:46 AM~17897198
> *YEA YEA, you too.
> 
> BLVD was fun.
> 
> Heres the good stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM KINDA FEELIN THIS PIC GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HELL YA!!! BAD ASS PICS, HOMEBOY!!! THANX FOR SHARING!* :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

DELINQUENTZ had a good kickin it with USO and LIFESTYLE.


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

IS THIS EVERY SATURDAY?  :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

i think we all had a good time much love an respect George


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17912265
> *IS THIS EVERY SATURDAY?  :biggrin:
> *


EVERY SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 28 2010, 09:50 PM~17912265
> *IS THIS EVERY SATURDAY?  :biggrin:
> *


simon lupito every saturday dogg  you a rider dogg come thru with it doggie


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jun 29 2010, 12:04 AM~17914048
> *EVERY SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


I’m glad to see everyone is still keeping this cruise alive, its been a couple of weeks since we been out there… but we will be there soon just getting the rides ready for summer.. is everyone still doing it like we been, chilling at the in and out and then hitting the blvd????


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SAT FOR MY BDAY 7/4 

DIPIN INTO 37


----------



## mr.glasshouse

I THINK WE SHALL ALL POST UP RIGHT THERE CROSSA STREET FROM FLORENTINE GARDENS' SO EVERYONE COULD GET TOGETHER' A LOT OF LOWRIDERS WERE ON THERE OWN


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WE TOOK CEASER CHAVEZ TO HOLLYWOOD AND STOPED TRAFFIC LIKE A PARADE DOWN HOLLYWOOD BLVD THE CAMERAS WERE A SNAPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jun 29 2010, 10:34 PM~17923341
> *I THINK WE SHALL ALL POST UP RIGHT THERE CROSSA  STREET FROM FLORENTINE GARDENS' SO EVERYONE COULD GET TOGETHER' A LOT OF LOWRIDERS WERE ON THERE OWN
> *



hell yeah that was the spot to in the late 90s after the club let out and the aqua net honeys coming out of the club!!!


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17923244
> *WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SAT FOR MY BDAY 7/4
> 
> DIPIN INTO 37
> *


 :0 everybody were gonna be rolling out to hollywood this saturday around 7 for my brother from another mother jd's bday.... lets try to get as meny cars as we can so tell a friend... u know the homie is a big part of this lifestyle we call lowridering so lets all do it big for his bithday...pm me so we can all meet up and roll the blvd together    :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LET'S ALL THINK OF A SPOT TO MEET UP AT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

West side of hollywood blvd and the 101


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jun 30 2010, 05:51 PM~17929974
> *LET'S ALL THINK OF A SPOT TO MEET UP AT
> *


do it like its been being done at the in and out on sunset .. they don't trip there and it has a big parking lot, we will be out there this weekend, you know how we do it Martin.. everyone can meet up there and roll out together..


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17930756
> *do it like its been being done at the in and out on sunset .. they don't trip there and it has a big parking lot, we will be out there this weekend, you know how we do it  Martin..  everyone can meet up there and roll out together..
> *


Yeah but that line of 20 cars dippin down hollywood 1st is the shit


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 30 2010, 07:54 PM~17931006
> *Yeah but that line of 20 cars dippin down hollywood 1st is the shit
> *


Thats how you do it, everyone meets up at in & out eats, then rolls down Hollywood together all the way down and before you hit tommys you make a right and cruise down sunset.. you know..


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 1 2010, 12:58 AM~17933290
> *Thats how you do it, everyone meets up at in & out eats, then rolls down Hollywood together all the way down and before you hit tommys you make a right and cruise down sunset.. you know..
> *


NICE


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 01:04 AM~17933312
> *NICE
> *


we will be out there brother like around nine to wish you a happy birthday big dog...


----------



## kustombuilder

do the cops sweat you?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 1 2010, 01:06 AM~17933326
> *we will be out there brother like around nine to wish you a happy birthday big dog...
> *


THANKS FAM :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 01:09 AM~17933337
> *do the cops sweat you?
> *


NOT YET


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 02:13 AM~17933350
> *NOT YET
> *


thats good.


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 01:14 AM~17933353
> *thats good.
> *


the times we been out there they dont trip when they do pull you over all they do is give you fixes tickets..lol at the in and out one time they try to kick us out but the people from in and out told them we are paying customers so they can't do that ..lol ftp


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 01:13 AM~17933350
> *NOT YET
> *


ACTUALLY I SHOULD HAVE SAID NOT AT ALL

EVEN WHEN WE BROKE DOWN THEY JUST ASKED US NOT TO PARK IN THE STREET


----------



## phatandlovingit

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17923244
> *WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SAT FOR MY BDAY 7/4
> 
> DIPIN INTO 37
> *


DAM FOOL YOU OLD :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

Wish I lived a little closer to Hollywood


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17930756
> *do it like its been being done at the in and out on sunset .. they don't trip there and it has a big parking lot, we will be out there this weekend, you know how we do it  Martin..  everyone can meet up there and roll out together..
> *


i know carnal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 1 2010, 08:15 AM~17934653
> *Wish I lived a little closer to Hollywood
> *


SHIT ITS RIGHT UP THE ROAD LETS RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jul 1 2010, 07:21 AM~17934310
> *DAM FOOL YOU OLD  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: YOUR OLDER :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jun 27 2010, 09:20 AM~17897984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx to the big homie George and J.D. from USO for the invite had a blast had to leave early due to one of the cars had a bad alternater.
> *


 HOPE TO SEE YALL THIS SAT YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO MEET AT THE SHOP THIS TIME WE WILL TAKE OFF ON TIME


----------



## pimp slap

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 12:21 PM~17936397
> *:buttkick: YOUR OLDER :biggrin:
> *


man jd u are old


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Yeah but I'm still sexy


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 11:21 AM~17936392
> *SHIT ITS RIGHT UP THE ROAD LETS RIDE  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: 



I need someone to roll with from the Whittier area. Anybody down? I need to get a new tire first though :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 1 2010, 01:10 PM~17936836
> *:cheesy:
> I need someone to roll with from the Whittier area. Anybody down? I need to get a new tire first though  :biggrin:
> *


Meet us at my shop. Zenith of california. 7625 rosecrans ave #14 paramount ca 90723


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 12:13 PM~17936860
> *Meet us at my shop. Zenith of california.  7625 rosecrans ave #14 paramount ca 90723
> *



Oh shit... Been there before :cheesy: 


I'll let you know when I'm ready to roll... Gotta get a couple of things done to the car.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LET'S ALL MEET UP AT THE IN N OUT AT 9PM


----------



## peewee

Drowsy;
do it like its been being done at the in and out on sunset .. they don't trip there and it has a big parking lot, we will be out there this weekend, you know how we do it Martin.. everyone can meet up there and roll out together..



> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 30 2010, 07:54 PM~17931006
> *Yeah but that line of 20 cars dippin down hollywood 1st is the shit
> *


Hustle Harder my homie drowzy is right, about in n out. We used to start at the tommy's and headed down the blvd but the parking lot wuz to small and by the way the last time we went up in there they were trying to call the cops. As for in n out, we have spoken to the manager :biggrin: as long as everyone keeps koo and their area clean its all good


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Jul 1 2010, 06:35 PM~17939937
> *Drowsy;
> do it like its been being done at the in and out on sunset .. they don't trip there and it has a big parking lot, we will be out there this weekend, you know how we do it Martin.. everyone can meet up there and roll out together..
> Hustle Harder my homie drowzy is right, about in n out. We used to start at the tommy's and headed down the blvd but the parking lot wuz to small and by the way the last time we went up in there they were trying to call the cops. As for in n out, we have spoken to the manager :biggrin: as long as everyone keeps koo and their area clean its all good
> *


WE WENT BY THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT IT LOOKED SMALL AND WAS PACKED WITH REGULAR CARS
ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH WE HAVE BEEN ROLLING FROM DOWNTOWN TO CEASER CHAVEZ TO HOLLYWOOD TO LA BREA TO SUNSET AND DAMM LOVE IT DONT REALLY LIKE PARKING TILL WE ALMOST READY TO BOUNCE BUT WE WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 1 2010, 01:36 PM~17937058
> *LET'S ALL MEET UP AT THE IN N OUT AT 9PM
> *


DOG I WILL BE THERE WITH A FEW OF THE HOMIES..


----------



## phatandlovingit

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 12:21 PM~17936397
> *:buttkick: YOUR OLDER :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO YOUR LIKE 4 YEARS OLDER THEN ME


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C.

im coming from san bernardino so i hope its going to be crackin.long drive for a cruize but it looks cool on these photos. 


is there fireworks in hollywood? i plan to spend the night in a hotel.


----------



## phatandlovingit

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 12:57 PM~17936740
> *Yeah but I'm still sexy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jul 2 2010, 10:43 AM~17945054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U KNOW IT


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C.

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jul 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17945005
> *im coming from san bernardino so i hope its going to be crackin.long drive for a cruize but it looks cool on these photos.
> is there fireworks in hollywood? i plan to spend the night in a hotel.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## delinquint 61

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 11:38 AM~17936558
> *HOPE TO SEE YALL THIS SAT YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO MEET AT THE SHOP THIS TIME WE WILL TAKE OFF ON TIME
> *


was up J.D.
cant make this one ,cars down.
u guys have a great night and happy B-Day i cant think of a better way of celebrating than getting ur dip on
the way we took up ceasar chavez was tight! 
union station and olvera st is the perfect meeting spot to CRUISE up to the blvd!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 2 2010, 06:58 PM~17948990
> *was up J.D.
> cant make this one ,cars down.
> u guys have a great night and happy B-Day i cant think of a better way of celebrating than getting ur dip on
> *


THANKS 
WISH YOU COULD MAKE IT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WE SHOULD HAVE A ROLL CALL ON WHAT CLUB ARE COMING OUT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 2 2010, 08:59 PM~17949701
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A ROLL CALL ON WHAT CLUB ARE COMING OUT
> *


USO 
LIFESTYLE 
SOUTHSIDE


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHATS UP? TO TEH TOP FOR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## javy71

So where is everybody going to meet at and what time. Trying to get a few cars together.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were meeting in paramount then heading to the 101 and hollywood blvd


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

sickone photography will be there


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 3 2010, 02:59 PM~17953963
> *sickone photography will be there
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## issie

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 3 2010, 02:08 PM~17953698
> *Were meeting in paramount then heading to the 101 and hollywood blvd
> *


what time are u guys meeting?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were mEting at the shop at 7 then 8 or 830 hollywood


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 3 2010, 04:50 PM~17954500
> *HELL YEAH :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

You are a dare devil.


----------



## DesignerLincTC

HOLLYWOOD! 

Had a good time tonight.

Just got done cruisin around and got some great pics uploaded.


----------



## DesignerLincTC

Heres a Vid ridin past highland mall on hollywood. 

Look at all the tourists at a stand still staring. lol


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THERE MORE RIDER'S AT THE IN N OUT' LET'S ALL MEET UP AT THAT SPOT' IT MIGHT BE SMALL' WELL MAKE ROOM' THERE WAS ABOUT TEN 2 TWELVE CARS THERE AT THE IN N OUT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 4 2010, 12:23 AM~17956724
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOUR A DARE DEVIL :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Jul 3 2010, 11:56 PM~17956797
> *HOLLYWOOD!
> 
> Had a good time tonight.
> 
> Just got done cruisin around and got some great pics uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL, can see my Suburban rolling past.


----------



## BASH3R

had a goodtime last night


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 4 2010, 01:37 AM~17956882
> *YOUR A DARE DEVIL :biggrin:
> *


NOW WERE THEM SHOTS I KNOW YOU GOT ALOT OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

Happy B Day <span style=\'color:red\'>JD have fun this weekend USO :biggrin: </span>


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 4 2010, 11:35 AM~17958828
> *Happy B Day <span style=\'color:red\'>JD have fun this weekend USO  :biggrin: </span>
> *


THANKS BIG USO :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 4 2010, 10:54 AM~17958569
> *NOW WERE THEM SHOTS I KNOW YOU GOT ALOT OF THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
yes yes yes i do 
heres a sneak peak








:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 4 2010, 01:28 PM~17959457
> *:cheesy:
> yes yes yes i do
> heres a sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE PIC CARNAL' HAPPY BIRTHDAY' A GOOD WAY 2 CELEBRATE YOUR BIRTHDAY


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jul 4 2010, 01:28 PM~17959457
> *:cheesy:
> yes yes yes i do
> heres a sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

[/B]ONE LIFE C.C, DEDICATION C,C, MAJESTICS C.C, THE COUNCILE C.C. WHERE IN THE HOUSE DOING THERE THING LIKE ALWAYS CHILLING AT THE IN & OUT AND HOPPING FOR THE COPS IN THE PARKING LOT, IT WAS A COOL NIGHT BUT WAY TO MANY CARS ALL OVER THE PLACE AND NOT UNITY TOGETHER MEET POINT IS AT IN AND OUT OFF SUNSET THE PARKING LOT MIGHT LOOK PACKED BUT ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CHILL AND WAIT FOR REGULAR CARS TO MOVE. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE UNITY AND CHILLING TOGETHER THIS SAT. SO WE ALL CAN ROLL OUT TOGETHER AND TAKE OVER THE BLVD LIKE WE BEEN…


----------



## ShortRound

u guys do this every saturday.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17968330
> ONE LIFE C.C, DEDICATION C,C, MAJESTICS C.C, THE COUNCILE C.C. WHERE IN THE HOUSE DOING THERE THING LIKE ALWAYS CHILLING AT THE IN & OUT AND HOPPING FOR THE COPS IN THE PARKING LOT, IT WAS A COOL NIGHT BUT WAY TO MANY CARS ALL OVER THE PLACE AND NOT UNITY TOGETHER MEET POINT IS AT IN AND OUT OFF SUNSET THE PARKING LOT MIGHT LOOK PACKED BUT ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CHILL AND WAIT FOR REGULAR CARS TO MOVE. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE UNITY AND CHILLING TOGETHER THIS SAT. SO WE ALL CAN ROLL OUT TOGETHER AND TAKE OVER THE BLVD LIKE WE BEEN…
> [/b]


NO DISRESPECT BUT WE LIKE TO RIDE IT FEELS GOOD SE SEE LOLO'S ROLLIN BOTH WAYS COMMING AND GOING (QUOTE C TOON'S)

BUT I GIVE MY LOVE A SUPPORT TO ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IS A BEAUTIFUL THING


----------



## Paqui 68 impala

August 15th all clubs and solo riders welcome. 
More info to come. uffin:
~17229434]








[/quote]


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Jul 5 2010, 09:28 PM~17969080
> *u guys do this every saturday.
> *


every sat...


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 5 2010, 09:35 PM~17969166
> *NO DISRESPECT BUT WE LIKE TO RIDE IT FEELS GOOD SE SEE LOLO'S ROLLIN BOTH WAYS COMMING AND GOING (QUOTE C TOON'S)
> 
> BUT I GIVE MY LOVE A SUPPORT TO ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IS A BEAUTIFUL THING
> *


so do we homie, we just give everyone that are coming from all places time to get there and roll out together you know.


----------



## Francois Dillinger

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 5 2010, 10:30 PM~17969796
> *every sat...
> *


----------



## Francois Dillinger

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@May 26 2010, 12:36 PM~17611243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *



:wow:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 5 2010, 09:35 PM~17969166
> *NO DISRESPECT BUT WE LIKE TO RIDE IT FEELS GOOD SE SEE LOLO'S ROLLIN BOTH WAYS COMMING AND GOING (QUOTE C TOON'S)
> 
> BUT I GIVE MY LOVE A SUPPORT TO ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IS A BEAUTIFUL THING
> *


 I THINK IF EVERY ONE WOULD MEET UP TOGETHER' IT WILL BE CRACKING' IT'S NOT LIKE WE ARE LIVING IN THE 80'S OR 90'S WHERE EVERY WHERE WAS A LOWRIDER' I SEEN A GANG OG RIDER'S' I AINT GONNA LIE' I SEEN ABOUT 70 PLUS CARS THAT DAY' IMAGE THAT HOMIE' LET'S JUST MEET UP ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 5 2010, 10:52 PM~17969992
> *I THINK IF EVERY ONE WOULD MEET UP TOGETHER' IT WILL BE CRACKING' IT'S NOT LIKE WE ARE LIVING IN THE 80'S OR 90'S WHERE EVERY WHERE WAS A LOWRIDER' I SEEN A GANG OG RIDER'S' I AINT GONNA LIE' I SEEN ABOUT 70 PLUS CARS THAT DAY' IMAGE THAT HOMIE' LET'S JUST MEET UP ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:
> *


true true....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 5 2010, 11:05 PM~17970123
> *true true....
> *


WAS UP DROWSY' IT'S CRACKING ON THE BOULE HOMIE'


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jan 27 2010, 11:25 PM~16436791
> *THERE'S GONNA BE A "CRUISE NIGHT" HELD IN HOLLYWOOD,CA ON SATURDAY 30,2010 AT 8 TO WHENEVER. IT'S ON THE IN N OUT.' IT'S RIGHT ON SUNSET BLVD DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE COPS' IF YOU AINT BURNING TIRE' YOU WILL BE COOL' "EVERYBODY'S WELCOME" LET'S MAKE THE SPOT CRACK'" :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE" :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 5 2010, 10:35 PM~17969166
> *NO DISRESPECT BUT WE LIKE TO RIDE IT FEELS GOOD SE SEE LOLO'S ROLLIN BOTH WAYS COMMING AND GOING (QUOTE C TOON'S)
> 
> BUT I GIVE MY LOVE A SUPPORT TO ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE IS A BEAUTIFUL THING
> *



X1982


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 5 2010, 11:06 PM~17970138
> *WAS UP DROWSY' IT'S CRACKING ON THE BOULE HOMIE'
> *


what up big dog how was your 4th homie,,, fool i was blowing up the block i went at it for 3 hours dog... lol . yeah i know hope everyone keeps it up you know...


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 5 2010, 11:09 PM~17970160
> *X1982
> *


big page whats up loco its been a min i think last time was at the tommys in hollywood how you been homie...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 5 2010, 11:09 PM~17970165
> *what up big dog how was your 4th homie,,, fool i was blowing up the block i went at it for 3 hours dog... lol . yeah i know hope everyone keeps it up you know...
> *


 WE NEED EVERY ONE TOGETHER' JUST IMAGINE' 70 CARS GOIND DOWN THE BOULE :wow:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 5 2010, 11:12 PM~17970183
> *WE NEED EVERY ONE TOGETHER' JUST IMAGINE' 70 CARS GOIND DOWN THE BOULE :wow:
> *


that would be sick homie... as it is this weekend that just past there was so many people filming and taking picture beside that all the magazine that have been out there taking picture... it was funny when the cops rolled up to in and out and said hey i got these people from a magazine in the back seat can you guys hop your cars so they can take pictures lol that was tight as hell..


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 6 2010, 12:11 AM~17970173
> *big page whats up loco its been a min i think last time was at the tommys in hollywood how you been homie...
> *


*IM GOOD HOMIE HOW ABOUT YOU... MAN HOMIE THERE WAS ABOUT THIRTY CARS OUT THERE ITS KIND OF HARD TO KEEP THEM ALL TOGETHER *


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THERE WAS CARS SCATERED EVERY WHERE


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 5 2010, 11:32 PM~17970325
> *IM GOOD HOMIE HOW ABOUT YOU... MAN HOMIE THERE WAS ABOUT THIRTY CARS OUT THERE ITS KIND OF HARD TO KEEP THEM ALL TOGETHER
> *


yeah i know thats why everyone should meet up and roll together... roll two lines you know... that why i been telling everyone to meet up like we been at the in and out ,,,


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 5 2010, 11:58 PM~17970494
> *yeah i know thats why everyone should meet up and roll together... roll two lines you know... that why i been telling everyone to meet up like we been at the in and out ,,,
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 AM~17970494
> *yeah i know thats why everyone should meet up and roll together... roll two lines you know... that why i been telling everyone to meet up like we been at the in and out ,,,
> *


*WE PASSED BY IN & OUT AND NO ONE WAS THERE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD, IT WAS COOL CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES ON SATURDAY  IM TRYING TO FIX MY LADIES LAC TO BE OUT THEIR WITH YOU HOMIES ON THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: KEEP RIDDIN HOMIES


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 6 2010, 12:22 AM~17970649
> *WE PASSED BY IN & OUT AND NO ONE WAS THERE :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


BY 10PM EVERYONE IS THERE...


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17971931
> *TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD, IT WAS COOL CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES ON SATURDAY  IM TRYING TO FIX MY LADIES LAC TO BE OUT THEIR WITH YOU HOMIES ON THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: KEEP RIDDIN HOMIES
> *


GOOD LOOKING AT HOMEBOY ITS WAS FIRME....


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 5 2010, 11:29 PM~17970311
> *that would be sick homie... as it is this weekend that just past there was so many people filming and taking picture beside that all the magazine that have been out there taking picture... it was funny when the cops rolled up to in and out and said hey i got these people from a magazine in the back seat can you guys hop your cars so they can take pictures lol that was tight as hell..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG KLEVS

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 5 2010, 10:58 PM~17970494
> *yeah i know thats why everyone should meet up and roll together... roll two lines you know... that why i been telling everyone to meet up like we been at the in and out ,,,
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE. MEET UP ABOUT 9 OR 10 AT THE IN & OUT, KICK IT FOR A BIT, <span style=\'color:gray\'>THEN EVERYONE STRAIGHT MOBB THE BLVD. 
WE STILL HAD A FIRME TIME SATURDAY THOUGH.:thumbsup: </span>


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ESE CASA DE VIDRIO IN THE HOUSE' HOPEFULLY IT CRACKS HOMIES' CANT WAIT'


----------



## RI82REGAL

i iwll be out there soon :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

"HOLLYWOOD"


----------



## Drowzy818

proof that the cops dont be tripping, this is at in & out after they asked the homie to hop for the camera's


Code:


[img]http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r303/daddydrowzy/MYSHIT/toons.jpg[/img]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 8 2010, 05:05 AM~17990546
> *proof that the cops dont be tripping, this is at in & out after they asked the homie to hop for the camera's
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r303/daddydrowzy/MYSHIT/toons.jpg[/img]
> [/b][/quote]
> YUP I WAS THERE :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 8 2010, 06:05 AM~17990546
> *proof that the cops dont be tripping, this is at in & out after they asked the homie to hop for the camera's
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img]http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r303/daddydrowzy/MYSHIT/toons.jpg[/img]
> [/b][/quote]
> is peewee coming out of hybernation this saturday? :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

*BOOK YOUR BIRTHDAY PARTY HERE "FREE"
FREE DECORATIONS - FREE BOTTLE OF CHAMPAGNE - FREE BIRTHDAY CAKE - WILL ANNOUNCE YOUR PARTY ON THE WEB SITE

CONTACT FRANK FALES - [email protected]

21 & OVER!!!!
2 ROOMS OF ENTERTAINMENT!!!
SMOKING PATIOS!!!
DRINK SPECIALS!!!


D.J.BUGSSY & SPECIAL GUEST "DJ RAY GEE"
PLAYING THE BEST OF OLD SCHOOL, FUNK, DISCO,
80'S FLASHBACK, FREESTYLE, CLASSIC HOUSE,
HIP HOP, R&B, OLDIES, SALSA, MERENGUE, AND
A WHOLE LOT MORE!!!!

COME DOWN A HAVE A GOOD TIME.........SEE YOU THERE!!!!*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## javy71

Been out there in my everyday car. Looks bad ass the way everybody is cruising. Hopefully we can take the lo-lows this time.


----------



## FORGIVEN

MARIO PUT IT DOWN IN HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2010, 09:23 AM~18001722
> *MARIO PUT IT DOWN IN HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fool that car has a high as lock up in the back.... hope to see it out there this sat...


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jul 8 2010, 11:37 PM~17999762
> *Been out there in my everyday car. Looks bad ass the way everybody is cruising. Hopefully we can take the lo-lows this time.
> *


stop by the in & out homie , say whats up to us...


----------



## hot wheels

SO WHATS UP, ARE PEOPLE GUNA BE CRUISING THIS SATURDAY OR GETTING THERE RANFLA'S READY FO DA IMPERIAL SHOW????


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2010, 04:05 PM~18005188
> *SO WHATS UP, ARE PEOPLE GUNA BE CRUISING THIS SATURDAY OR GETTING THERE RANFLA'S READY FO DA IMPERIAL SHOW????
> *


SHIT WERE DOING BOTH


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 9 2010, 05:06 PM~18005198
> *SHIT WERE DOING BOTH
> *


THATS WHATS UP


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2010, 05:05 PM~18005188
> *SO WHATS UP, ARE PEOPLE GUNA BE CRUISING THIS SATURDAY OR GETTING THERE RANFLA'S READY FO DA IMPERIAL SHOW????
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP BROTHER


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 9 2010, 05:06 PM~18005198
> *SHIT WERE DOING BOTH
> *


ORALE MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE MY GOD SON FOR A CRUISE BEFORE HIS BIG SURGERY ON TUESDAY!!!!! WHAT TIME DO YOU GUYS ROLL OUT??


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2010, 05:13 PM~18005247
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP BROTHER
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: QVO CARNAL!!!! YOU GUNNA BE OUT THERE THIS SATURDAY? IM GUNNA BE UP THERE VISITING MY GODSON BEFORE HE GOES UNDER FO MAJOR SURGERY SO PLS KEEP LIL ANGELO IN YOUR PRAYERS!!! HE IS ONLY 10 YRS OLD!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2010, 05:24 PM~18005344
> *:thumbsup:  :h5: QVO CARNAL!!!! YOU GUNNA BE OUT THERE THIS SATURDAY? IM GUNNA BE UP THERE VISITING MY GODSON BEFORE HE GOES UNDER FO MAJOR SURGERY SO PLS KEEP LIL ANGELO IN YOUR PRAYERS!!! HE IS ONLY 10 YRS OLD!!!!
> *


YA DIJISTES BROTHER, MAY OUR FATHER PROTECT HIM AND GIVE HIM A QUICK SURGERY AND KEEP HIM SAFE AND A FAST RECOVERY IN JESUS NAME BROTHER WE PRAY AMEN...


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 9 2010, 03:19 PM~18004159
> *fool that car has a high as lock up in the back.... hope to see it out there this sat...
> *


QVOLE DROWZY ILL BE OUT THEIR HOMIE.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2010, 04:15 PM~18005268
> *ORALE MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE MY GOD SON FOR A CRUISE BEFORE HIS BIG SURGERY ON TUESDAY!!!!! WHAT TIME DO YOU GUYS ROLL OUT??
> *


I WISH YOUR GODSON THE BEST IN HIS SURGERY' THINGS WILL BE ALLRIGHT' YOUR GODSON NEEDS AN INSPIRATION' THE SOUL IS STRANGE' WITH A LIL OF SUPPORT' MIRACLES HAPPEN' HE WILL BE FINE CARNAL' FROM YOUR HOMIE "GLASSHOUSE" AND THE HOLLYWOOD CRUISERS:biggrin:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

CityWide had a good time last Saturday and will be out there this weekend. hopefully that picture will bring more people out to the boulevard to experience a cruise night with actual cruising.


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18005344
> *:thumbsup:  :h5: QVO CARNAL!!!! YOU GUNNA BE OUT THERE THIS SATURDAY? IM GUNNA BE UP THERE VISITING MY GODSON BEFORE HE GOES UNDER FO MAJOR SURGERY SO PLS KEEP LIL ANGELO IN YOUR PRAYERS!!! HE IS ONLY 10 YRS OLD!!!!
> *


PRAYERS TO A SAFE AND FAST RECOVERY FROM THE ONE LIFE FAM.. HOMIE BRING HIM OUT iN & OUT ON SUNSET AT 9:30 -10M


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2010, 05:58 PM~18006050
> *QVOLE DROWZY ILL BE OUT THEIR HOMIE.
> *


FIRME BIG DOG SEE YOU OUT THERE SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 10PM


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2010, 04:05 PM~18005188
> *SO WHATS UP, ARE PEOPLE GUNA BE CRUISING THIS SATURDAY OR GETTING THERE RANFLA'S READY FO DA IMPERIAL SHOW????
> *


YOU KNOW IT HOMEBOY...


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jul 10 2010, 01:52 AM~18008825
> *FIRME BIG DOG SEE YOU OUT THERE SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 10PM
> *


orale


----------



## 909vert63

IS THERE A PLACE WERE EVERYONE MEETS AND TIME


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WE MEET AT THE 101 AND HOLLYWOOD CAUSE WE DIP DOWN HOLLYWOOD 1ST


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 10 2010, 12:00 PM~18010912
> *WE MEET AT THE 101 AND HOLLYWOOD CAUSE WE DIP DOWN HOLLYWOOD 1ST
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jul 10 2010, 12:57 PM~18010896
> *IS THERE A PLACE WERE EVERYONE MEETS AND TIME
> *


AT THE IN AN OUT HOMIE AT 10 HIGHLAND AND SUNSET  WE KICK IT THEIR, THEN WE HIT THE BLVD


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 10 2010, 12:04 PM~18010930
> *AT THE IN AN OUT HOMIE AT 10 HIGHLAND AND SUNSET   WE KICK IT THEIR, THEN WE HIT THE BLVD
> *


thats right in n out is the spot where we kick it at


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder

IS GOING TO BE NICE IN THE BLVB TONIGHT.........8:30PM OF THE 101 AND HOLLYWOOD :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

doesnt matter where you start as long as your there, i'll be there on the sidewalk waiting on everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Oldskool Art

I'll be there with Mr.Simplistic 68 all packed up for the Imperials show tomorrow... From the Bully to the show baby' lol.


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18013441
> *I'll be there with Mr.Simplistic 68 all packed up for the Imperials show tomorrow... From the Bully to the show baby' lol.
> *


What's up Art!!! I've been wanting to go check it out. Maybe next weekend I'll roll up there and meet up with you.


----------



## BASH3R

this shit is cracking


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 11 2010, 12:24 AM~18014774
> *this shit is cracking
> *


You in the El Camino? Where's thee photographer? Hope she's out there also taking pictures.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Its crackin like a mofo out here tonite


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 10 2010, 11:36 PM~18014851
> *You in the El Camino? Where's thee photographer? Hope she's out there also taking pictures.
> *


yuup im in the elco, ummm idk where shes at :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

ONE BAD CREATION 


JUST GOT BACK FROM HOLLYWOOD


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

HOLLYWOOD WAS CRACKIN.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## BIG KLEVS

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Jul 10 2010, 04:51 PM~18012682
> *IS GOING TO BE NICE IN THE BLVB TONIGHT.........8:30PM OF THE 101 AND HOLLYWOOD  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


IS THAT THE TIME AND PLACE U GUY'S ALWAYS MEET UP AT?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18014363
> *What's up Art!!! I've been wanting to go check it out. Maybe next weekend I'll roll up there and meet up with you.
> *


Lastminute U drive a bus down Hollywood Blvd.? :wow:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 11 2010, 12:32 AM~18015111
> *ONE BAD CREATION
> JUST GOT BACK FROM HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 11 2010, 12:11 PM~18016872
> *Lastminute U drive a bus down Hollywood Blvd.? :wow:
> *


Sure do!


----------



## sicksurside

:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

Low Lifes out and cruising for the first night in Hollywood! Thanks to all the clubs who welcomed us and made it feel as if we were all family!


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jul 11 2010, 10:43 AM~18016758
> *IT WAS CRACKIN LAST NIGHT HOMEZ! AT THE IN & OUT.. I DIDNT GET OF THE BOULEVARD UNTIL 3 IN THE MO WITH THE HOMIEZ! *


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

Low Lifes CC SFV


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LOOKED NICE' I SHOULD OF BEEN THERE' NEXT SAT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## King61

Hollywood was popping, it was cool seeing the lowlows cruise by under the bright lights   


y'all probably seen me standing on the sidewalk with the family like i said i was going to be :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 12 2010, 11:25 AM~18024966
> *IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:
> *


X63
ILL BE THERE


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 12 2010, 12:25 PM~18024966
> *IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:
> *


JD, THANKS FOR DA HOSPITALITY AT THE SHOP BRO, KIDS HAD FUN!!! ALSO FO HELPIN WIT DA FLAT TIRE @ 7-11! GOD BLESS U & UR FAMILY!!! KEEP DOIN UR THING BRO!!! SEE U ON HOLLYWOOD NEXT TIME I ROLL UP DER!!!!


----------



## MI 71

The famiy had fun out there and it was packed we left like at one in the morn


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## 310~SFCC

uffin:


----------



## sicksurside

TTT!!!


----------



## Drowzy818

HOLLYWOOD WAS MOST DEF CRACKING. IT’S GOOD TO SEE PEOPLE STARTING TO COME OUT AND BRINGING IT BACK.. WHAT’S UP TO ALL THE HOMIES OUT THERE DOING THE DAMN THING! SEE YOU GUYS THIS SAT AT THE IN & OUT…


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

*HOLLYWOOD NIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

"HOLLYWOOD THIS SAT"


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 12 2010, 06:04 PM~18028302
> *
> *


U GUYS WERE LOOKIN FIRME OUT THERE!!! PLUS GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE FLICS OF OUR CARS!!!!  CANT WAIT TO MAKE ANOTHER TRIP OUTTHERE FO A CRUISE!!


----------



## Oldskool Art

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 11 2010, 12:28 PM~18017253
> *Sure do!
> *


Of course homie. I used to hit the Blvd back in 1989 to 1993 and I felt like a kid again. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Oldskool Art

Takin a lil break :naughty:


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 13 2010, 01:49 PM~18036140
> *Of course homie. I used to hit the Blvd back in 1989 to 1993 and I felt like a kid again. lol. :biggrin:
> *


I remeber 1993 to 1995. The good ole days. It looks like it'll be a permanent spot on Saturday nights.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 13 2010, 12:09 PM~18035757
> *U GUYS WERE LOOKIN FIRME OUT THERE!!! PLUS GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE FLICS OF OUR CARS!!!!   CANT WAIT TO MAKE ANOTHER TRIP OUTTHERE FO A CRUISE!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE, YOU GUYS LOOK GOOD IN THE BLVD ALSO


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 13 2010, 11:59 AM~18036237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takin a lil break :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

So its happening this upcoming saturday right? Me & some homies are gonna roll out to L.A. to hit the beach and then this cruise night if its happening.


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 13 2010, 12:49 PM~18036140
> *Of course homie. I used to hit the Blvd back in 1989 to 1993 and I felt like a kid again. lol. :biggrin:
> *


RAIN OR SHINE it was always poping(member) :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Coming from Bakersfield is there any where to park my truck and trailer? I want to get into some of the action... There is no cruising up here cops are on jack mode.... Not that my car isnt legit but still dont want them to even think of it.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 14 2010, 09:06 AM~18043875
> *Coming from Bakersfield is there any where to park my truck and trailer? I want to get into some of the action... There is no cruising up here cops are on jack mode.... Not that my car isnt legit but still dont want them to even think of it.
> *


IF NOT COME TO MY SHOP AND PARK IT THERE IN PARAMOUNT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 14 2010, 10:07 AM~18044272
> *IF NOT COME TO MY SHOP AND PARK IT THERE  IN PARAMOUNT
> *


Thats a big ten four.. Good to see you Sunday. I will let you know if I am shooting down on Saturday... 
AG!


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## 909vert63




----------



## BRUTA67

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 14 2010, 09:06 AM~18043875
> *Coming from Bakersfield is there any where to park my truck and trailer? I want to get into some of the action... There is no cruising up here cops are on jack mode.... Not that my car isnt legit but still dont want them to even think of it.
> *


x2 coming from santa barbara is there like a parking lot close by?like to go before summers over.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 14 2010, 06:18 PM~18048091
> *
> *


WHAT UP MONO QUE ASIENDO


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jul 14 2010, 07:22 PM~18048550
> *x2  coming from santa barbara is there like a parking lot close by?like to go before summers over.
> *


AT THE IN N OUT HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jul 14 2010, 08:22 PM~18048550
> *x2  coming from santa barbara is there like a parking lot close by?like to go before summers over.
> *


YOU WONT BE ABLE TO PARK YOUR TRAILER THEIR AT THE IN N OUT HOMIE, ITS BETTER IF YOU LEAVE IT AT THE FOOD 4 LESS ON SUNSET OFF THE 101 HOMIE, PLENTY OF PARKING THEIR NOT SURE IF THEYLL TRIP BUT MY HOMIE DROPED HIS OFF THEIR AND IT WAS STILL THEIR AFTER HE CRUISED TILL 1AM


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 PM~18048731
> *WHAT UP MONO QUE ASIENDO
> *


CHILLIN DOGGIE TRYING TO FIX MY LADIES CADDY STILL TRIPPIN ON US  GONNA TAKE IT TO CLETO TO CHECK IT OUT HOPEFULLY HE WILL GET ME ON THE ROAD :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 15 2010, 01:19 PM~18054123
> *CHILLIN DOGGIE TRYING TO FIX MY LADIES CADDY STILL TRIPPIN ON US   GONNA TAKE IT TO CLETO TO CHECK IT OUT HOPEFULLY HE WILL GET ME ON THE ROAD :biggrin:
> *


we missed u on saturday big dog!!! Lil man that 12 hr surgery tuesday pulled thru just firme, Thank GOD, now he is jus in painn will be der for a few months but he is a strong kid!!! He was loving it on saturday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 15 2010, 01:31 PM~18054222
> *we missed u on saturday big dog!!! Lil man that 12 hr surgery tuesday pulled thru just firme, Thank GOD, now he is jus in painn will be der for a few months but he is a strong kid!!! He was loving it on saturday!!! :biggrin:
> *


PRAISE GOD BROTHER, GLAD TO SEE OUR LORD DO WHAT HE DOES BEST. CAR BROKE DOWN LAST SATURDAY DOGG ON THE WAY FROM PALMDALE, BUT I SHOULD BE OUT THEIR SOON DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

MAJESTICS is gonna be deep out there this Saturday!


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jul 16 2010, 11:49 AM~18061945
> *MAJESTICS is gonna be deep out there this Saturday!
> *


YEAH BABY WE DIPPIN


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 16 2010, 04:05 PM~18064089
> *YEAH BABY WE DIPPIN
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Rod Stewart

who's got room for one? :happysad:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Jul 16 2010, 11:49 AM~18061945
> *MAJESTICS is gonna be deep out there this Saturday!
> *


yeah ! what up big dogg, me & my Uncle are gonna head out 2 Sunset 2nite ! where u guys meeting up at & time ? well be jammin from Lakewood ! pm sent call me up!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

:thumbsup: uffin: Big GROUPE will be rollin 2nite !!!


----------



## FORGIVEN

lets get this rollin homies


----------



## lil watcha

Ware u guys gonna meet up and wat time?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jul 17 2010, 04:32 PM~18070284
> *Ware u guys gonna meet up and wat time?
> *


at the in n out at 9pm


----------



## delinquint 61

sounds good :thumbsup: 
rollin with the family in from outa town
ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 17 2010, 05:09 PM~18070451
> *sounds good :thumbsup:
> rollin with the family in from outa town
> ttt
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

We doing the same uso. Git fam in from tx. So were dipin


----------



## delinquint 61

Dippin down Hollywood Blvd! Where's everybody at?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

DAMM TONITE WAS REAL NICE


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I had to be at work at 7am today so I wasnt able to make it. Ill be out there soon.


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

FUN... FUN... FUN... FUCKIN ...FUN :thumbsup: :worship: :boink: :boink:


----------



## delinquint 61

that was a good one!!!!!
had a great time meet some cool people all in all a great night


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 18 2010, 09:25 AM~18073877
> *that was a good one!!!!!
> had a great time meet  some cool people all in all a great night
> *


i dont belive you ! pics? prove me wrong.. lol!


----------



## RF LIFE




----------



## 909vert63

LAST NIGHT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

PAST BY AROUND 12:OOAM TOOK THIS PICS....


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 18 2010, 06:39 PM~18076849
> *PAST BY AROUND 12:OOAM TOOK THIS PICS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was crakin lupe!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

TO

THE

TOP


----------



## King61




----------



## King61




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 04:20 AM~18090241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MIRALO NOMAS :biggrin: A TRUE RIDER HOMIE


----------



## CadillacSak

hollywood be crackin like no tomm.... theres been 40 to 50 cars if not more every weekend  some at in n out ,some crusin,some chillin on the strip hanging out and talkin to girls ....so keep the cruzin summers here :biggrin:


----------



## Matt Damon




----------



## TEMPER909IE




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 03:21 AM~18090242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 20 2010, 04:21 AM~18090242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks as if it were a parade with all the people in the background looking! :cheesy: :wave: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## firme64impala

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IT'S BEEN CRACKING IN THE BOULE' PEOPLE FROM 818' 661' 323' 213' AND ALL OVER HAVE BEEN COMING THRU :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 21 2010, 07:38 AM~18100970
> *IT'S BEEN CRACKING IN THE BOULE' PEOPLE FROM 818' 661' 323' 213' AND ALL OVER HAVE BEEN COMING THRU :biggrin:
> *


I will be out there real soon


----------



## CadillacSak

*man im glad hollywood cruz nites came back ........ill be out there again this saturday hittin switches and talkin to bitches*


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 21 2010, 08:40 AM~18101334
> *I will be out there real soon
> *


 :wow: hit me up!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 02:32 PM~18103972
> *:wow: hit me up!
> *


will do.. you guys coimg to the nationals?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 21 2010, 03:26 PM~18104411
> *will do.. you guys coimg to the nationals?
> *


not sure.

meeting on saturday - we'll know then.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 03:32 PM~18103972
> *:wow: hit me up!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2010, 05:36 PM~18105374
> *not sure.
> 
> meeting on saturday - we'll know then.
> *


Let me know.


----------



## bluebyrd86

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 21 2010, 07:38 AM~18100970
> *IT'S BEEN CRACKING IN THE BOULE' PEOPLE FROM 818' 661' 323' 213' AND ALL OVER HAVE BEEN COMING THRU :biggrin:
> *



626 GHETTO VALLEROS BE THERE DIPPIN TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 22 2010, 12:23 PM~18112671
> *626 GHETTO VALLEROS BE THERE DIPPIN TOO!  :biggrin:
> *


I DIDINT FORGET ABOUT YOU GUYS CARNAL' I TOLD EVERYONE TO PUT THERE CLUB ON A ROLL CALL :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 18 2010, 09:25 AM~18073877
> *that was a good one!!!!!
> had a great time meet  some cool people all in all a great night
> *


IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE' KEEP CRUISING :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## BIG LOUU

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 11 2010, 12:28 PM~18017253
> *Sure do!
> *


210 N 212 for me sign on at 4:02am - 1:30 pm


----------



## delinquint 61

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 22 2010, 03:29 PM~18115231
> *IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE' KEEP CRUISING :biggrin:
> *


wus homie u forgot tha 310 in tha roll call
keep up tha good work :thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 22 2010, 08:38 PM~18116949
> *210 N 212 for me sign on at 4:02am - 1:30 pm
> *


I'm pretty sure your from Div. 18, right? For me its the, 180 sign on 507am - 128pm S/M Div. 3 :thumbsup: 

You know Oldskool Art with the 68 from UCE San Fernando ch?


----------



## CadillacSak

so wuss up we going to make it happen 

again in hollywood this saturday????see you on the blvd........


----------



## ra8drfan

TRAFFIC SO.CAL will b out der reppin on sat. nite..rollin frm the 909 to HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:  C U GUYS OUT DER uffin: :420: :rimshot:


----------



## Lowriderz X-press




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 22 2010, 09:29 AM~18111185
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


what's the haps!

man, i'm tryin' to get out there - who's going this sat?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 22 2010, 09:30 AM~18111190
> *Let me know.
> *


you got it, man.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Ill be out there for sure


----------



## ROBLEDO

WESTSIDE C.C. will be out there.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 21 2010, 07:38 AM~18100970
> *IT'S BEEN CRACKING IN THE BOULE' PEOPLE FROM 818' 661' 323' 213' AND ALL OVER HAVE BEEN COMING THRU :biggrin:
> *


THA 909 WILL BE OUT THERE TONITE


----------



## bluebyrd86

I'LL BE OUT THERE DIPPIN TONIGHT! AND KICKIN IT AT IN & OUT! SEE YOU RIDERZ THERE! COMIN FROM THE ~626~


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by Lowriderz X-press_@Jul 23 2010, 09:06 AM~18121472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it in OC??


----------



## Elite64

ELITE C.C. Will be out there.


----------



## sicksurside

EVIL SIDE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## thatblue85

how do i get to that cruise spot im off the 110 coming from gardena????


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by thatblue85_@Jul 24 2010, 07:48 PM~18133175
> *how do i get to that cruise spot im off the 110 coming from gardena????
> *


101 N, exit on Sunset, go West on Sunset.. its at the In N Out between Highland and La brea


----------



## thatblue85

Thanks bro see u guys there


----------



## 68 N u O me 1

Just got out here and it's crowded out here with spectators... We seen Majestics out here so far... Where u at JD?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Were on sunset headed ti hollywood. Been out here up and down for a few hrs


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

I MISS THIS ONE :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jul 25 2010, 12:44 AM~18134507
> *I MISS THIS ONE :angry:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ME TO


----------



## Elite64

Just got home from another bomb ass cruise. Seen quite a few cars out there, went to the in n out at around 11 but it was dead other than the Majestics. Its a real small parking lot too, we spent most of the time going up and down the blvd. I'll post some pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

We had a blast tonite again. Big ups to westside majestics southside lifestyle elite uso and all the other riders out tthere dipin. Its so lovely.


----------



## SICKTOON

Shit was coo tonight,cops didn't trip on us,post some pics when I get home,thanks to all the clubs JD already named,,,,,C


----------



## SICKTOON




----------



## SICKTOON

The Elite cc drove from P town to rep on the bully......C


----------



## SICKTOON




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 25 2010, 03:13 AM~18134676
> *We had a blast tonite again. Big ups to westside majestics southside lifestyle elite uso and all the other riders out tthere dipin. Its so lovely.
> *


*SAME HERE HOMIE WE HAD A GREAT TIME BIG UPS TO ALL THE CLUBS WHO PARTICIPATED *


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Jul 25 2010, 02:13 AM~18134676-->
> 
> 
> 
> We had a blast tonite again. Big ups to westside majestics southside lifestyle elite uso and all the other riders out tthere dipin. Its so lovely.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 02:20 AM~18134685
> *Shit was coo tonight,cops didn't trip on us,post some pics when I get home,thanks to all the clubs JD already named,,,,,C
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG PAGE_@Jul 25 2010, 11:26 AM~18136255
> *SAME HERE HOMIE WE HAD A GREAT TIME BIG UPS TO ALL THE CLUBS WHO PARTICIPATED
> *


X2. We had a real good time rolling with all of you guys.


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## jessdogg

Had a good azz time


----------



## George LA HARBOR

Looks like i missed a good night dam


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## CRACKER-LAC




----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@Jul 25 2010, 06:29 PM~18138367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 25 2010, 06:15 PM~18138274
> *Looks like i missed a good night dam
> *



yes u did i even made a special appreance lol... was good to see albert and lil albert from elite and the homies from uso and majestics and big toon$ and chav$


----------



## mattd

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by CRACKER-LAC_@Jul 25 2010, 06:29 PM~18138367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## FORGIVEN

CHILLIN AT HOLLYWOOD


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

as always CityWide had a good time. its getting better every weekend.


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 26 2010, 10:15 AM~18142599
> *CHILLIN AT HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOMIE THX FOR THE PICS :biggrin: TRAFFIC had a good time


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2010, 05:50 PM~18145998
> *HOMIE THX FOR THE PICS  :biggrin:  TRAFFIC had a good time
> *


MY FLASH WASNT WORKING GEE BUT YOUR CAR IS SICK DOG


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 26 2010, 06:34 PM~18147021
> *MY FLASH WASNT WORKING GEE BUT YOUR CAR IS SICK DOG
> *



Thx. I wish their wash a place to park when we rolled through the parking lot maybe next time. Thx again


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2010, 06:46 PM~18147174
> *Thx.  I wish their wash a place to park when we rolled through the parking lot maybe next time.  Thx again
> *


ITS TIME FOR YALL TO FIND A NEW SPOT TO KICKIT IF YOU WANT THIS TO GET BIGGER 
IN AND OUT IS COOL BUT SMALL AND THERE SO BIZZY


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 26 2010, 06:53 PM~18147246
> *ITS TIME FOR YALL TO FIND A NEW SPOT TO KICKIT IF YOU WANT THIS TO GET BIGGER
> IN AND OUT IS COOL BUT SMALL AND THERE SO BIZZY
> *


Right you are JD. This was our first time out their and I see it calls for a much bigger spot already.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 26 2010, 10:15 AM~18142599
> *CHILLIN AT HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE PICS LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2010, 06:58 PM~18147297
> *Right you are JD.  This was our first time out their and I see it calls for a much bigger spot already....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU KEEP PARKING THERE AND IT CONTINUES TO SLOW TRAFFIC THE POLICE WILL START TRIPPING 
AND ITS GETTING TOO GOOD TO STOP IT NOW

WE NEED A SO CAL LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## eric0425

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18147372
> *IF YOU KEEP PARKING THERE AND IT CONTINUES TO SLOW TRAFFIC THE POLICE WILL START TRIPPING
> AND ITS GETTING TOO GOOD TO STOP IT NOW
> *


Ya right now I think everyone has it good cause I seen the Police all every corner I turned and they wern't trippin. have to find a bigger spot for everyone to keep it going and so they don't trip. Also im loving my Z's Homie.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2010, 07:08 PM~18147428
> *Ya right now I think everyone has it good cause I seen the Police all every corner I turned and they wern't trippin.  have to find a bigger spot for everyone to keep it going and so they don't trip.  Also im loving my Z's Homie.
> *


HELL YA THE COPS DONT TRIP AT ALL UNLESS YOUR HOPPING THE CAR 

SO LETS COME UP WITH SOMETHING SO WE CAN KEEP IT GOING AND GOING


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18147463
> *HELL YA THE COPS DONT TRIP AT ALL UNLESS YOUR HOPPING THE CAR
> 
> SO LETS COME UP WITH SOMETHING SO WE CAN KEEP IT GOING AND GOING
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 26 2010, 10:42 PM~18149841
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=553529


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 26 2010, 08:08 PM~18147428
> *Ya right now I think everyone has it good cause I seen the Police all every corner I turned and they wern't trippin.  have to find a bigger spot for everyone to keep it going and so they don't trip.  Also im loving my Z's Homie.
> *


A BIGGER spot to kick it at would be Fat Burger on Hollywood Blvd and Vermont. Hollywood Blvd starts there. Its a restaurant so you can eat while kicking it and the parking lot is HUGE since it has a Jons market and a Rite Aide and a few small stores. Its a descent size shopping center to accomadate way over 50 cars.


----------



## FORGIVEN

OR WE CAN MEET UP AT SUNSET AND WESTERN THEIRS A FOOD FOR LESS THEIR AND ITS A BIG PARKING LOT MCDONALDS IS THEIR TOO :happysad: JUST INCASE YOU HOMIES WANT MORE SPACE, CAUSE IN N OUT IS A SMALL PARKING LOT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## ra8drfan

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 26 2010, 10:15 AM~18142599
> *CHILLIN AT HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRAFFIC had a goodtime cruising the BLVD. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Last time I was out there it wasnt that busy, It was my first time & I dont know any other riders so I was kinda lost on where the spots are, I only saw a few car parked on the side of the road and a few cruising the blvd.


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 26 2010, 05:53 PM~18147246
> *ITS TIME FOR YALL TO FIND A NEW SPOT TO KICKIT IF YOU WANT THIS TO GET BIGGER
> IN AND OUT IS COOL BUT SMALL AND THERE SO BIZZY
> *


x100


----------



## guss68imp

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 25 2010, 09:41 PM~18140026
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Traffic .doing what they do!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THE BIGGEST PARKING LOT POSSIBLE WOULD BE GOOD


----------



## 64 Manny

I think what homeboy suggested which is sunset and western. Food 4 less parking lot has plenty of room


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 27 2010, 02:54 PM~18155706
> *OR WE CAN MEET UP AT SUNSET AND WESTERN THEIRS A FOOD FOR LESS THEIR AND ITS A BIG PARKING LOT MCDONALDS IS THEIR TOO :happysad:  JUST INCASE YOU HOMIES WANT MORE SPACE, CAUSE IN N OUT IS A SMALL PARKING LOT
> *


x62 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VOTE ON FOOD 4 LESS ON SUNSET OR FAT BURGER ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD OR POST UP ON BOTH SIDE OF STREET BY THE FLORETINE GARDENS CLUB


----------



## bigtroubles1

both of those spots are ghetto with no female traffic going by


----------



## bigtroubles1

i knw cuz i wrk over there


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 27 2010, 10:16 PM~18160322
> *VOTE ON FOOD 4 LESS ON SUNSET OR FAT BURGER ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD OR POST UP ON BOTH SIDE OF STREET BY THE FLORETINE GARDENS CLUB
> *


POST UP ON BOTH SIDE OF STREET BY THE FLORETINE GARDENS CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18147372
> *IF YOU KEEP PARKING THERE AND IT CONTINUES TO SLOW TRAFFIC THE POLICE WILL START TRIPPING
> AND ITS GETTING TOO GOOD TO STOP IT NOW
> 
> WE NEED A SO CAL LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> *



true cuz the securtity vato told smiley that the manager said they lost money 2weekends ago like 6 grand and said if there cars there they wont let us in anymore.... i was thinking of goiing to jack in the box we used to hit that spot back in the dayz too... and no to the council ...


----------



## 64 Manny

Thats true. We were posted up in front of florentine gardens 2 weeks ago and security was tripping. He said that the parking enforcement was gonna come down to give out tickets. According to the parking signs we can't park. If we keep doing it cops are gonna start tripping.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Jul 27 2010, 11:21 PM~18160375-->
> 
> 
> 
> both of those spots are ghetto with no female traffic going by
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT WE ARE THEIR TO KICK IT HOMIE, JUST TO HAVE A PLACE TO HANG OUT AT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 909 [email protected] 27 2010, 11:00 PM~18160159
> *x62  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU KNOW WHATS UP MARIO PLENTY OF PARKING FOR TRAILERS TOO IN CASE YOUR COMMING FROM FAR DISTANCE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 Manny_@Jul 27 2010, 09:00 PM~18158830
> *I think what homeboy suggested which is sunset and western. Food 4 less parking lot has  plenty of room
> *


THATS THE BEST SPOT BIG ENOUGH TO HAVE EVERYBODY THEIR DONT KNOW ABOUT THE COPS BUT ITS A BIG ASS PARKING LOT  AND THEIRS A MCDONALDS THEIR TO PLAY IT OFF LIKE WE WERE EATING THEIR


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 28 2010, 12:57 AM~18160993
> *true cuz the securtity vato told smiley that the manager said they lost money 2weekends ago like 6 grand and said if there cars there they wont let us in anymore.... i was thinking of goiing to jack in the box we used to hit that spot back in the dayz too... and  no to the council  ...
> 
> *


the jack in the box is small too doggie, we need a bigger place to kick it at :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

SEE THATS THE ONLY DIFFERENCE ME PERSONALY I DONT MIND MEETING UP AND CHOPING IT UP FOR A MIN BUT THEN I WANNA SPEND THE REST OF THE NITE IN TRAFFIC


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 28 2010, 08:32 AM~18162896
> *BUT WE ARE THEIR TO KICK IT HOMIE, JUST TO HAVE A PLACE TO HANG OUT AT :biggrin:
> YOU KNOW WHATS UP MARIO PLENTY OF PARKING FOR TRAILERS TOO IN CASE YOUR COMMING FROM FAR DISTANCE
> THATS THE BEST SPOT BIG ENOUGH TO HAVE EVERYBODY THEIR DONT KNOW ABOUT THE COPS BUT ITS A BIG ASS PARKING LOT  AND THEIRS A MCDONALDS THEIR TO PLAY IT OFF LIKE WE WERE EATING THEIR
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 28 2010, 04:21 PM~18166330
> *SEE THATS THE ONLY DIFFERENCE ME PERSONALY I DONT MIND MEETING UP AND CHOPING IT UP FOR A MIN BUT THEN I WANNA SPEND THE REST OF THE NITE IN TRAFFIC
> *


  

where are you fellas meeting up and what time.

the chicken eater and i are tryin' to make an appearance. :cheesy:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jul 28 2010, 04:56 PM~18166658
> *:yes:
> *


LIKE I TOLD EVERYONE' TWO VOTE ON WHAT SPOT


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18166330
> *SEE THATS THE ONLY DIFFERENCE ME PERSONALY I DONT MIND MEETING UP AND CHOPING IT UP FOR A MIN BUT THEN I WANNA SPEND THE REST OF THE NITE IN TRAFFIC
> *


I* FEEL THE SAME WAY I DONT MIND HANGING OUT FOR A MINUTE OR TWO BUT I RATHER BE CRUISING UP AND DOWN THE BULLY HITTING SWITCHES LIKE THE OLD DAYS IF I WANT TO PARK I'LL WAIT TILL SUNDAY FOR A CAR SHOW.... :biggrin: *


----------



## Oldskool Art

I vote for Food for Less as a rally point. Girls like a deal on alcohol too, so F4L brings em in. Ever stood in line with your 24 and the breezies all over the lines doing the same? lol.


----------



## Oldskool Art

Fere's their address. Looks like there's another In n Out there too from the Aerial pics on google maps.
4
FOOD4LESS
5420 W Sunset Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90027
Store: (323) 871-8011


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 29 2010, 10:23 AM~18173778
> *Fere's their address. Looks like there's another In n Out there too from the Aerial pics on google maps.
> 4
> FOOD4LESS
> 5420 W Sunset Blvd
> Los Angeles, CA 90027
> Store: (323) 871-8011
> *


WAS UP ART' LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 29 2010, 11:23 AM~18173778
> *Fere's their address. Looks like there's another In n Out there too from the Aerial pics on google maps.
> 4
> FOOD4LESS
> 5420 W Sunset Blvd
> Los Angeles, CA 90027
> Store: (323) 871-8011
> *


ya but you have to be carefull right there cuz homies from white fence kick it right down the street


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18173862
> *ya  but you have  to be carefull right there  cuz  homies  from white  fence  kick  it right  down  the  street
> *


EVERY WHERE WE GO THERE'S GONNA BE A GANG' WE ARE THERE FOR HANGING OUT AND LOWRIDING


----------



## Oldskool Art

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 29 2010, 10:39 AM~18173895
> *EVERY WHERE WE GO THERE'S GONNA BE A GANG' WE ARE THERE FOR HANGING OUT AND LOWRIDING
> *


W.F is still around??? :ugh: There's other shopping centers more on the west of the 101 that would be better if so. But i don't think those fools would leave their rats nests. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E




----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 29 2010, 10:43 AM~18173929
> *W.F is still around??? :ugh: There's other shopping centers more on the west of the 101 that would be better if so. But i don't think those fools would leave their rats nests. :biggrin:
> *


I THINK FOOD 4 LESS IS FINE :biggrin: THANKS ART


----------



## BIG PAGE

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 29 2010, 11:34 AM~18173862
> *ya  but you have  to be carefull right there  cuz  homies  from white  fence  kick  it right  down  the  street
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18173862
> *ya  but you have  to be carefull right there  cuz  homies  from white  fence  kick  it right  down  the  street
> *


I wouldn't worry about white fence. They're not around that area as much plus they were always cool with lowriders from the 90's. Its the fools from MS thats down the street on western and santa monica that will be looking for trouble.


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 27 2010, 10:53 PM~18160665
> *POST UP ON BOTH SIDE OF STREET BY THE FLORETINE GARDENS CLUB :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking about!!!! who needs a parking lot when you have the whole BLVD!!!!!! we had no spot back in the day the blvd was the spot


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 29 2010, 02:31 PM~18175394
> *thats what im talking about!!!! who needs a parking lot when you have the whole BLVD!!!!!!  we had no spot back in the day the blvd was the spot
> *


THATS CAUSE CRUISIN WAS HAPPENING GEE, COPS KNEW WHAT WAS UP NOW AINT NOBODY OUT THEIR DOGG BESIDES US THE ONCE THAT ARE TRYING TO CRUISE SO ITS HARD TO GET EVERYBODY ON THE SAME PAGE  BUT BACK THEN HOMIE EVERY FRIDAY AND SATURDAY WE WAS ON THE BLOCK :biggrin:


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 01:37 PM~18175451
> *THATS CAUSE CRUISIN WAS HAPPENING GEE, COPS KNEW WHAT WAS UP NOW AINT NOBODY OUT THEIR DOGG BESIDES US THE ONCE THAT ARE TRYING TO CRUISE SO ITS HARD TO GET EVERYBODY ON THE SAME PAGE   BUT BACK THEN HOMIE EVERY FRIDAY AND SATURDAY WE WAS ON THE BLOCK :biggrin:
> *


THERES A SPOT DOWN THE STREET FROM IN N OUT. 2 BLOCKS AWAY IS A JONS MARKET. LA BREA AND FOUNTAIN. ACROSS THE STREET FROM HIGH VOLTAGE TATTOO.


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Jul 29 2010, 02:45 PM~18175551
> *THERES A SPOT DOWN THE STREET FROM IN N OUT. 2 BLOCKS AWAY IS A JONS MARKET. LA BREA AND FOUNTAIN. ACROSS THE STREET FROM HIGH VOLTAGE TATTOO.
> *


HOMIE IM DOWN TO GO WHERE EVER DOGG, IT DONT MATTER TO ME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Jul 29 2010, 02:28 PM~18175361
> *I wouldn't worry about white fence. They're not around that area as much plus they were always cool with lowriders from the 90's. Its the fools from MS thats down the street on western and santa monica that will be looking for trouble.
> *


THAT WAS BACK IN THE DAY NOW YOU HAVE ALL THE YOUGSTERS OUT THERE AND THEY KICK ABOUT A BLOCK AWAY


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 29 2010, 02:20 PM~18175935
> *THAT WAS  BACK IN THE  DAY  NOW  YOU HAVE ALL  THE  YOUGSTERS  OUT THERE  AND  THEY KICK  ABOUT A  BLOCK AWAY
> *


food 4 less' if we go down more' there will be more cops


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 29 2010, 03:20 PM~18175935
> *THAT WAS  BACK IN THE  DAY  NOW  YOU HAVE ALL  THE  YOUGSTERS  OUT THERE  AND  THEY KICK  ABOUT A  BLOCK AWAY
> *


SMILEYS RIGHT ABOUT THE YOUNGSTERS THOUGH, THEY TRYING TO MAKE A NAME FOR THEMSELVES SO TO THEM IT DONT MATTER WHO WE ARE, GOOD POINT SMILEY.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 02:39 PM~18176141
> *SMILEYS RIGHT ABOUT THE YOUNGSTERS THOUGH, THEY TRYING TO MAKE A NAME FOR THEMSELVES SO TO THEM IT DONT MATTER WHO WE ARE, GOOD POINT SMILEY.
> *


YOUR MAYBE RIGHT' IF YOU AINT GANGBANGING' YOU SHOULDNT WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING' LIKE I SAID' WHERE EVER YOU GO' THERE'S GANGS' POINT BLANK'


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Jul 29 2010, 01:31 PM~18175394
> *thats what im talking about!!!! who needs a parking lot when you have the whole BLVD!!!!!!  we had no spot back in the day the blvd was the spot
> *


LET'S KICK IT AT FLORETINE GARDEN'S THEN' BOTH SIDES


----------



## FORGIVEN

WHERE EVER WE GO LETS JUST ROLL IM DOWN TO GO WHERE EVER


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I'm down for whatever ,I just wanna ride and the more riders out the better. But in the streets


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 29 2010, 04:01 PM~18176365
> *I'm down for whatever ,I just wanna ride and the more riders out the better. But in the streets
> *


X2


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 29 2010, 03:01 PM~18176365
> *I'm down for whatever ,I just wanna ride and the more riders out the better. But in the streets
> *


X63 :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

IM DOWN FOR WHATEVER PEEPS, JUST SAY THE WORD AND I'LL ROLL UP..


----------



## blvdvamps

Security at f4l will trip but there's a cvs across d st(western&sunset)that's also big


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 29 2010, 03:39 PM~18176141
> *SMILEYS RIGHT ABOUT THE YOUNGSTERS THOUGH, THEY TRYING TO MAKE A NAME FOR THEMSELVES SO TO THEM IT DONT MATTER WHO WE ARE, GOOD POINT SMILEY.
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jul 23 2010, 01:22 AM~18119949
> *I'm pretty sure your from Div. 18, right? For me its the, 180 sign on 507am - 128pm S/M Div. 3  :thumbsup:
> 
> You know Oldskool Art with the 68 from UCE San Fernando ch?
> *


Ya Buddy thats my uso i see u know Cindy :wow: whats your badge # or your bus run # My run # is 51 on the 210 n 212


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 29 2010, 07:53 PM~18179911
> *Ya Buddy thats my uso i see u know Cindy  :wow: whats your badge # or your bus run # My run # is 51 on the 210 n 212
> *


sat on both sides of florentine gardens


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 29 2010, 08:53 PM~18179911
> *Ya Buddy thats my uso i see u know Cindy  :wow: whats your badge # or your bus run # My run # is 51 on the 210 n 212
> *


8 on the 180. I saw her today, she went by the division. We were there for about an hour and a half. She's cool people! She had told me about you back during the San Bernardino show. That she had an operator also that RTO for a show. I told her I was going to the Santa Barbara show but she didn't know what show you were going to. Small world, huh? :0


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## Rod Stewart

decide on a spot yet?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 30 2010, 08:50 PM~18190263
> *decide on a spot yet?
> *


AT THE FLORETINE GARDENS


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Jul 30 2010, 09:02 PM~18190364
> *AT THE FLORETINE GARDENS
> *


IM DOWN WITH THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

cool - should be up there before 9pm.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 30 2010, 10:42 PM~18191149
> *IM DOWN WITH THAT :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## visionquest23

nice


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

YEAH BABY ITS SAT


----------



## BIG KLEVS

So everyone is meeting up at florentine gardens... What time???


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Ill be there at 830


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 31 2010, 12:04 PM~18194009
> *Ill be there at 830
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Someone take tons of pics please.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 31 2010, 03:21 PM~18194701
> *Someone take tons of pics please.
> *


WE TRIED ITS JUST HARD WHEN YOUR DIPIN :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 31 2010, 01:04 PM~18194009
> *Ill be there at 830
> *


yo JD

we should be pullin in around 830-9pm. 

bean, gonna try and do some video from the cockpit (no jomo) of FCE's caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 31 2010, 04:30 PM~18194993
> *yo JD
> 
> we should be pullin in around 830-9pm.
> 
> bean, gonna try and do some video from the cockpit (no jomo) of FCE's caddy.  :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL BE RIGHT THERE BY THE 101 AND HOLLYWOOD BLVD AT THE FLORENTINE AND GARDEN CLUB


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS

take pics. please


----------



## plumjuc

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jul 31 2010, 04:07 PM~18194651
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WILL SEE OUT THERE TO :wow:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LET'S ROLL


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jul 31 2010, 06:11 PM~18195485
> *take pics. please
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIG KLEVS

Where's everybody at???


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

We left florentine then hit in an out now were fixin to hit hollywood again


----------



## RI82REGAL

HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:  GOTTA DO IT AGIAN


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

I KNOW SOMEONE GOT GOT PICS AND VIDEO 

WE HAD A BLAST AGAIN AS USUAL


----------



## King61




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 31 2010, 03:30 PM~18194993
> *yo JD
> 
> we should be pullin in around 830-9pm.
> 
> bean, gonna try and do some video from the cockpit (no jomo) of FCE's caddy.  :biggrin:
> *


Way to hook up Bean with no pics. This is the subjective recap of the night. I didn't take much pics, so don't be mad.......next time I'll get some better shots.  


















C.I. even showed up. :wow: 









LIL deep in the streets.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

Pics lookin gOod weres that video you guys got 
I'd put a big grin but I'm on my bb


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 1 2010, 02:27 PM~18200529
> *Pics lookin gOod weres that video you guys got
> I'd put a big grin but I'm on my bb
> *


I don't have no video of your Tre or that updated caddy hopping down Hollywood Blvd. Them Armenian dudes in the white caddy were taking the video. Looked good though


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 1 2010, 03:33 PM~18200559
> *I don't have no video of your Tre or that updated caddy hopping down Hollywood Blvd. Them Armenian dudes in the white caddy were taking the video. Looked good though
> *


 :tears: ITS ALL GOOD STILL HAD A BLAST :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 1 2010, 02:35 PM~18200571
> *:tears: ITS ALL GOOD STILL HAD A BLAST :biggrin:
> *


I'll get video next time  It was a good time though.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 1 2010, 02:12 PM~18200439
> *Way to hook up Bean with no pics. This is the subjective recap of the night. I didn't take much pics, so don't be mad.......next time I'll get some better shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.I. even showed up.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL deep in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: what up 206-604?!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Aug 1 2010, 03:09 PM~18200755
> *:biggrin:  what up 206-604?!
> *


Haha 20604 Connect :biggrin: Good seeing you yesterday.


----------



## Rod Stewart

cali image was doin' it out there last night. :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Had a good time last night, we'll do it again. Lowriding is alive.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 1 2010, 02:12 PM~18200439
> *Way to hook up Bean with no pics. This is the subjective recap of the night. I didn't take much pics, so don't be mad.......next time I'll get some better shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.I. even showed up.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL deep in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Aug 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18202256-->
> 
> 
> 
> cali image was doin' it out there last night.  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 1 2010, 09:20 PM~18203130
> *Had a good time last night, we'll do it again. Lowriding is alive.
> *



cool finally meeting you guys and robelo /// till next time...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 1 2010, 03:12 PM~18200439
> *Way to hook up Bean with no pics. This is the subjective recap of the night. I didn't take much pics, so don't be mad.......next time I'll get some better shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.I. even showed up.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL deep in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good seeing u again sena .... nice pics.. with that badass camera !!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

HAD A COOL ASS TIME HOMIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSINNER

No pictures of da black 62 rag getting up


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 1 2010, 11:13 PM~18203668
> *HAD A COOL ASS TIME HOMIES!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## peewee

Thanks to The Council, City Wide, Just US, BlueBird "BIRDMAN" and Leo from Latin World for trying this out last weekend


----------



## peewee




----------



## tonyboyscut

a peewee i heard someone got served at in and out lol :worship:


----------



## peewee

VIDEO CLIP!!! "ONE LIFE CAR CLUB & CITY WIDE"


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Aug 2 2010, 01:15 AM~18204600
> *This is how we can do it. Everyone meet up at 830 at the fresh food market parking lot. When everyone is there we can all make a left on to sunset and cruise all the way down pass the in & out and make a right going in to Hollywood blvd and cruise all the way up Hollywood pass the Tommy’s making a right back on western and back to the meet point. So it can be the meet point and the end point of the night. You can even have half the riders go down sunset the other half on Hollywood so we can cross path and have lolos on both side of any strip sunset and Hollywood.. *


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Aug 2 2010, 01:25 AM~18204612
> *a peewee i heard someone got served at in and out lol :worship:
> *


it was a good show... you guys did the damn thing homie... with 6 battery not bad... whats up big steve caddy was doing the damn thing to homie...


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Aug 2 2010, 01:25 AM~18204612
> *a peewee i heard someone got served at in and out lol :worship:
> *



Here u go!!!!!  

Tony From CITY WIDE V/S STEVE SOLO RYDER
Video Clip!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 31 2010, 06:30 PM~18194993
> *yo JD
> 
> we should be pullin in around 830-9pm.
> 
> bean, gonna try and do some video from the cockpit (no jomo) of FCE's caddy.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro..


----------



## tonyboyscut

damn can someone tell me who took the blue monte carlo 6 battery's or the white caddy with 8 baterry's'''

it was firme steve....


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Aug 2 2010, 01:43 AM~18204652
> *damn can someone tell me who took the blue monte carlo 6 battery's or the white caddy with 8 baterry's'''
> 
> it was firme steve....
> *




Tony- blue monte "CITY WIDE V/S Steve-white caddy "SOLO RYDER" :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Aug 1 2010, 06:52 PM~18202256-->
> 
> 
> 
> cali image was doin' it out there last night.  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 1 2010, 08:20 PM~18203130
> *Had a good time last night, we'll do it again. Lowriding is alive.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. Next time no east coast gang attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 1 2010, 08:41 PM~18203351
> *nice pics
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 1 2010, 09:03 PM~18203583
> *good seeing u again sena .... nice pics.. with that badass camera !!
> 
> *


Thanks Huey. It was good seeing you too. I love this new lens :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> BlueBird "BIRDMAN"</span> </span>and Leo from Latin World for trying this out last weekend  
[/b][/quote]


----------



## SNOOPERO

SNOO MUTHA FUCKEN WOOP WAS THERE
ALL BEAT UP JUST WAKENING UP FROM
A COMAH BUT STILL WAS THERE..


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@Aug 2 2010, 05:36 AM~18204941
> *SNOO MUTHA FUCKEN WOOP WAS THERE
> ALL BEAT UP JUST WAKENING UP FROM
> A COMAH BUT STILL WAS THERE..
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT LIL HOMIE.. YOUR A RIDER DOG...I GOT SOME PAIN PILLS FOR THAT ASS LOL...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jul 29 2010, 10:23 AM~18173778
> *Fere's their address. Looks like there's another In n Out there too from the Aerial pics on google maps.
> 4
> FOOD4LESS
> 5420 W Sunset Blvd
> Los Angeles, CA 90027
> Store: (323) 871-8011
> *


THAT;S THE SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 1 2010, 11:13 PM~18203668
> *HAD A COOL ASS TIME HOMIES!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


MARIO WAS SHUTTING IT DOWN WITH HIS 62 RAG BANGING IT  UR CRAZY HOMIE BUT ITS AN "M" THANG


----------



## FORGIVEN

THE HOMIES 64 TOO


----------



## Sainer One Life

Keep it flowing  :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Sainer One Life_@Aug 2 2010, 11:35 AM~18206563
> *Keep it flowing   :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PERRO?  DISPENSA HOMIE I HAD TO BOOK IT THAT NIGHT


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Aug 2 2010, 12:49 AM~18204657
> *Tony- blue monte "CITY WIDE V/S Steve-white caddy "SOLO RYDER" :biggrin:
> *


at first it was the monte in the beginning but once the caddy got up it was the caddy that won in my opinion.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Aug 2 2010, 11:41 AM~18207479-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's tight. You got some good street action shots, especially VVVV :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 11:46 AM~18207522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 12:49 PM~18207556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic homie!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Aug 2 2010, 02:28 PM~18209025
> *nice pic homie!!
> *


you looking good out there. i just wish i could have caught a pic of you on da switch.


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

HAD FUN LET'S KEEP IT GOING :biggrin: :biggrin: HOLLYWOOD SUMMER NIGHT LOW LIFES


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 11:42 AM~18207494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## PERRO62

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 12:44 PM~18207506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADD SHIT RIGHT THERE..


----------



## CadillacSak

A homie I had only 6battiers connected against the Monte and also breaken in coils


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 12:41 PM~18207476
> *at first it was the monte in the beginning but once the caddy got up it was the caddy that won in my opinion.
> *


I AGREE ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 12:44 PM~18207506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHAHHAA ME AND THE HOMIE SAMMY CHECKING OUT THE VIEW ACROSS THE STREET ..LOL//


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 2 2010, 04:47 PM~18210293
> *HAHAHHAA ME AND THE HOMIE SAMMY CHECKING OUT THE VIEW ACROSS THE STREET ..LOL//
> 
> 
> *


  ...and you didn't say "whats up" to me?


----------



## chef




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Aug 2 2010, 03:30 PM~18209607
> *NICE PIC HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS

I HAD A FIRME TIME CHILLIN WITH ALL YOU HOMIES ON THE BLVD. C U NEXT SATURDAY uffin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS




----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 12:42 PM~18207494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I cant wait to lower my dually...


----------



## Drowzy818

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)

In & out is getting to packed it’s time to move on to a bigger place for everyone can chill and cruise. Keep it flowing.. *


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Aug 2 2010, 07:33 PM~18211384
> *Hollywood cruise night
> When: Every Saturday
> Time: 8:30 pm
> Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)
> 
> In & out is getting to packed it’s time to move on to a bigger place for everyone can chill and cruise. Keep it flowing..
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE' LET'S KEEP THIS MOVING; LET'S MAKE THIS TO STAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 2 2010, 07:48 PM~18212149
> *THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE' LET'S KEEP THIS MOVING; LET'S MAKE THIS TO STAY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 03:50 PM~18209226
> *you looking good out there. i just wish i could have caught a pic of you on da switch.
> *


Thanks big dogg  Am sure there will be a next time! :biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 2 2010, 01:46 PM~18207522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86

FIRME PICS HOMEZ! 



> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Aug 2 2010, 07:24 PM~18211299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Aug 2 2010, 12:15 AM~18204600
> *Thanks to The Council, City Wide, Just US, BlueBird "BIRDMAN" and Leo from Latin World for trying this out last weekend
> *



Why not just ask for permission from the Home Depot manager to post up on that lot?


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## mr.glasshouse

FEW DAYS TILL HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Sunny D-lite

The spot u guys are talking about is cool. The stores are closed down so no need to worry about them complaining.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 3 2010, 09:45 AM~18215939
> *The spot u guys are talking about is cool. The stores are closed down so no need to worry about them complaining.
> *


yup


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 3 2010, 10:45 AM~18215939
> *The spot u guys are talking about is cool. The stores are closed down so no need to worry about them complaining.
> *


 :uh: NA WE WILL BE IN FRONT OF FLORENTINE GARDENS


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 11:38 AM~18216399
> *:uh: NA WE WILL BE  IN FRONT OF  FLORENTINE  GARDENS
> *


thats right, empty lots causes cops to stroll by and see why everybody is their, so florentine gardens was cool last weekend


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 11:44 AM~18216453
> *thats right, empty lots causes cops to stroll by and see why everybody is their, so florentine gardens was cool last weekend
> *


PLUS LIKE I SAID HOMIES FROM WHITE FENCE AND M S ARE RIGHT DOWN THE STREET


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 10:38 AM~18216399
> *:uh: NA WE WILL BE  IN FRONT OF  FLORENTINE  GARDENS
> *


plus view is much better :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 10:38 AM~18216399
> *:uh: NA WE WILL BE  IN FRONT OF  FLORENTINE  GARDENS
> *


We will be there too. Its a nice spot to kick it you get to see the cars drive by and the candy walk by


----------



## phatandlovingit

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 3 2010, 11:32 AM~18216758
> *We will be there too. Its a nice spot to kick it you get to see the cars drive by and the candy walk by
> *


WHAT KIND OF CANDY? I HOPE ITS NOSE CANDY :0


----------



## LUXURYKING

HOLLYWOOD IS WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 11:51 AM~18216501
> *PLUS  LIKE  I SAID  HOMIES  FROM  WHITE FENCE  AND  M S  ARE  RIGHT DOWN  THE  STREET
> *


ARE YOU HOMIES GOING DOWN THEIR THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 01:17 PM~18217088
> *ARE YOU HOMIES GOING DOWN THEIR THIS WEEKEND?
> *


SUM OF US WILL


----------



## CadillacSak

I agree it should stay on Hollywood blvd cause there's alot of women and action going every min.plus on western and sunset there's wf and ms couple blocks away and ain't shit to do there so I say keep it Rollin on holly blvd and if anything we can go to sunset and la brea behind in n out where there a huge pARking lot and in thAt parking lot there's a 24 hr 7-11 and a 24hr subway which shouldn't be a problem to chill there


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 02:20 PM~18217615
> *SUM OF US WILL
> *


cool then we will be posted in front of florentine gardens :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 01:48 PM~18217827
> *cool then we will be posted in front of florentine gardens :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE BEST SPOT


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 02:48 PM~18217827
> *cool then we will be posted in front of florentine gardens :biggrin:
> *


Parking enforcement doesn't go by and give tickets????

I say a back up plan to meet is the Fat Burger on Vermont and Hollywood. Its right down the street from there.


----------



## lastminute

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 3 2010, 12:23 PM~18216696
> *plus view is much better :biggrin:
> *


What's up Greg, you going?


----------



## tonyboyscut

ill see you guys out there on sunset and western homies ..

CITY WIDE C.C


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 10:51 AM~18216501
> *PLUS  LIKE  I SAID  HOMIES  FROM  WHITE FENCE  AND  M S  ARE  RIGHT DOWN  THE  STREET
> *


WHEN WE FIRST STARTED THIS AT THE TOMMY'S PEOPLE SAID THE SAME THING AND WE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS THERE,,, SPOTS HAS BEEN GETTING CHANGED BECAUSE OF HOW BIG THIS HAS BEEN GETTING..


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 3 2010, 10:44 AM~18216453
> *thats right, empty lots causes cops to stroll by and see why everybody is their, so florentine gardens was cool last weekend
> *


THE FRESH FOOD MARKET IS JUST A MEET POINT... FOR EVERYONE TO MEET AND HIT THE BLVD TOGETHER ITS NOT A PLACE WHERE WE ARE GOING TO HANG OUT AT. IF ANYTHING BY 9:30 EVERYONE SHOULD BE ON THE BLVD TOGETHER.. COPS ARE GOING TO TRIP NO MATTER WHERE YOU GO.. BUT WHO CARES WHATS THE WORST THEY ARE GOING TO DO KICK US OUT GIVE US FIXS IT TICKETS... I COULD SEE HOW EVERYONE WANTS TO BE IN FRONT OF THE FLORENTINE GARDEN LOTS OF EYE CANDY BUT ON THE BLVD THERE IS THAT AS WELL...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Aug 3 2010, 07:48 PM~18221211
> *THE FRESH FOOD MARKET IS JUST A MEET POINT... FOR EVERYONE TO MEET AND HIT THE BLVD TOGETHER ITS NOT A PLACE WHERE WE ARE GOING TO HANG OUT AT. IF ANYTHING BY 9:30 EVERYONE SHOULD BE ON THE BLVD TOGETHER.. COPS ARE GOING TO TRIP NO MATTER WHERE YOU GO.. BUT WHO CARES WHATS THE WORST THEY ARE GOING TO DO KICK US OUT GIVE US FIXS IT TICKETS... I COULD SEE HOW EVERYONE WANTS TO BE IN FRONT OF THE FLORENTINE GARDEN LOTS OF EYE CANDY BUT ON THE BLVD THERE IS THAT AS WELL...
> *


I THINK WE SHOULD ALL MEET UP THERE AND ROLL OUT LIKE AROUND TEN OR TEN THIRTY' SPOT'S ARE GETTING LITTLE' THAT'S A GOOD THING' LET'S KEEP IT UP HOLLYWOOD SWINGERS :biggrin:


----------



## SMILEY96

ttt


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 01:20 PM~18217615
> *SUM OF US WILL
> *


IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Aug 3 2010, 11:35 AM~18216780
> *WHAT KIND OF CANDY? I HOPE ITS NOSE CANDY :0
> *



hahahaha you a fool


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL

STRAIGHT HOLLYWOOD DIPP'N


----------



## peewee

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Aug 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18220098
> *ill see you guys out there on sunset and western homies ..
> 
> CITY WIDE C.C
> *


 
See u there on Saturday at this spot at around 8:30pm to 9:00pm :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

The crowd has parted :wow:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Aug 3 2010, 05:15 PM~18219163
> *Parking enforcement doesn't go by and give tickets????
> 
> I say a back up plan to meet is the Fat Burger on Vermont and Hollywood. Its right down the street from there.
> *


BY NINE THEY SAID WE NEEDED TO LEAVE THEN WE HIT THE BLVD :biggrin: ANYBODY CAN GO KICK IT ONDE QUIERAN HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## 1 SICK 87

> _Originally posted by CHULO'S GIRL_@Aug 3 2010, 11:40 PM~18224003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT HOLLYWOOD DIPP'N
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## Oldskool Art

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Aug 2 2010, 07:28 PM~18211355
> *I cant wait to lower my dually...
> *


If dont have someone to lower your trokita, hit me up. Just did a 3500 gmc dually with a 5-7 drop kit from DJM


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

> _Originally posted by CHULO'S GIRL_@Aug 4 2010, 01:40 AM~18224003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT HOLLYWOOD DIPP'N
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CANT WAIT FOR SAT


----------



## Sainer One Life

> _Originally posted by peewee_@Aug 4 2010, 02:32 AM~18224337
> *See u there on Saturday at this spot at around 8:30pm to 9:00pm :biggrin:
> *


0NE LIFE


----------



## Sainer One Life

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 2 2010, 10:47 AM~18206661
> *WHATS UP PERRO?   DISPENSA HOMIE I HAD TO BOOK IT THAT NIGHT
> *


DONT TRIP, THIS IS WHAT I WAS DOING DOWN THE BLVD HAHAHAHA E'z UP


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Sainer One Life_@Aug 5 2010, 03:44 PM~18237932
> *DONT TRIP, THIS IS WHAT I WAS DOING DOWN THE BLVD HAHAHAHA E'z UP
> 
> *


KEEP DOING YOUR THANG GEE


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by CHULO'S GIRL_@Aug 4 2010, 12:40 AM~18224003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT HOLLYWOOD DIPP'N
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sainer One Life

> _Originally posted by Sainer One Life_@Aug 5 2010, 02:44 PM~18237932
> *DONT TRIP, THIS IS WHAT I WAS DOING DOWN THE BLVD HAHAHAHA
> 
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 3 2010, 09:46 PM~18223318
> *I THINK WE SHOULD ALL MEET UP THERE AND ROLL OUT LIKE AROUND TEN OR TEN THIRTY' SPOT'S ARE GETTING LITTLE' THAT'S A GOOD THING' LET'S KEEP IT UP HOLLYWOOD SWINGERS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 909vert63

WHO'S DIPPIN FROM THE 909


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 4 2010, 08:20 AM~18225897
> *The crowd has parted  :wow:
> *


...but the rider's are still gonna ride.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 5 2010, 08:34 PM~18241630
> *...but the rider's are still gonna ride.
> *


Werd. I'll probably roll August 14. Then hit Mel's Drive In


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LET'S JUST MEET AT THE FRESH AND EASY


----------



## pauls 1967




----------



## SNOOPERO

SNOO MUTHA FUCKEN WOOP WILL
BE THERE...
MIGHT TAKE THE ELCO..


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@Aug 6 2010, 05:47 AM~18243282
> *SNOO MUTHA FUCKEN WOOP WILL
> BE THERE...
> MIGHT TAKE THE ELCO..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## plumjuc

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 5 2010, 10:34 PM~18241630
> *...but the rider's are still gonna ride.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ra8drfan

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Aug 5 2010, 09:28 PM~18241565
> *WHO'S DIPPIN FROM THE 909
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: we went bout 2wks ago..TRAFFIC had a goodtime


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by ra8drfan_@Aug 6 2010, 10:54 AM~18244786
> *:dunno:  :dunno: we went bout 2wks ago..TRAFFIC  had a goodtime
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKED GOOD OUT THEIR TOO


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IS IT SAT YET


----------



## RI82REGAL

ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE :yessad: :yessad: :h5:


----------



## ra8drfan

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 6 2010, 04:43 PM~18247751
> *:biggrin: LOOKED GOOD OUT THEIR TOO
> *


thanx big dawg n thanx for posting pics of our cars...mine was the baby blue regal :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 5 2010, 09:48 PM~18241763
> *Werd. I'll probably roll August 14. Then hit Mel's Drive In
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by ra8drfan_@Aug 6 2010, 10:12 PM~18249191
> *thanx big dawg n thanx for posting pics of our cars...mine was the baby blue regal :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


REALLY NICE BRO HOPE TO SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THEIR TONIGHT GEE


----------



## FORGIVEN

THIS IS OUR TOWN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## cartoon1life

*We will be out there at the Fresh food market parking lot on sunset and western tonight at 9 to 930pm see all the riders out there, if not see you guys on the blvd..*


----------



## cartoon1life

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@Aug 6 2010, 07:47 AM~18243282
> *SNOO MUTHA FUCKEN WOOP WILL
> BE THERE...
> MIGHT TAKE THE ELCO..
> *


WHAT UP SNOOP SEE YOU OUT THERE TONIGHT..SUNSET AND WESTERN LET'S TEAR IT UP LIKE WE DO..


----------



## Drowzy818

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)*


----------



## SNOOPERO

> _Originally posted by cartoon1life_@Aug 7 2010, 06:26 PM~18253921
> *WHAT UP SNOOP SEE YOU OUT THERE TONIGHT..SUNSET AND WESTERN LET'S TEAR IT UP LIKE WE DO..
> *


FUCK PERO IM MAN DOWN..
IMA SHOW UP THOE..
U KNOW ME..
SNOOWOOOOP...
C EVERY1 OUT THERE TONIGHT.. 
:biggrin:


----------



## LovesLowLows

That six duece ragtop is off the hizzook! :wow: 








> _Originally posted by CHULO'S GIRL_@Aug 3 2010, 11:40 PM~18224003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT HOLLYWOOD DIPP'N
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## George LA HARBOR

:nicoderm:


----------



## "TRUTH"

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 9 2010, 09:27 PM~18270821
> *IS IT SAT YET :biggrin:
> *


ON SAT. 28 THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT ON VAN NUYS BLVD. IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS FROM 5 2 10 OFF OF VAN NUYS BLVD AND OXNARD ST. FOR MORE DETAILS CALL ME AT 18187441569 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 6 2010, 05:53 AM~18243297
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


ON SAT. 28 THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT ON VAN NUYS BLVD. IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS FROM 5 2 10 OFF OF VAN NUYS BLVD AND OXNARD ST. FOR MORE DETAILS CALL ME AT 18187441569 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 10 2010, 11:16 AM~18274638
> *ON SAT. 28 THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT ON VAN NUYS BLVD. IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS FROM 5 2 10 OFF OF VAN NUYS BLVD AND OXNARD ST. FOR MORE DETAILS CALL ME AT 18187441569 :biggrin:
> *


YOU TAKING YOUR CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

where does everyone meet at ? and what time? in front of florentine gardens just like the old days :biggrin: sup Toon??? is it on for this sat??


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Aug 10 2010, 04:12 PM~18277426
> *where does everyone meet at ? and what time? in front of florentine gardens just like the old days :biggrin: sup Toon??? is it on for this sat??
> *


Florentines.. We get there around 7ish then sometimes at 9 they kick us out if the parking enforcement is tripping


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 10 2010, 05:35 PM~18277635
> *Florentines.. We get there around 7ish then sometimes at 9 they kick us out if the parking enforcement is tripping
> *


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Aug 10 2010, 04:35 PM~18277635
> *Florentines.. We get there around 7ish then sometimes at 9 they kick us out if the parking enforcement is tripping
> *


thanks


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 10 2010, 10:16 AM~18274641
> *ON SAT. 28 THERE'S GONNA BE A CRUISE NIGHT ON VAN NUYS BLVD. IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS FROM 5 2 10 OFF OF VAN NUYS BLVD AND OXNARD ST. FOR MORE DETAILS CALL ME AT 18187441569 :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP WITH THAT WACK ASS BURN OUT YOU DID LAST NIGHT ON VAN NUYS? YOU TRYING TO FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 12 2010, 08:25 AM~18291574
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT WACK ASS BURN OUT YOU DID LAST NIGHT ON VAN NUYS? YOU TRYING TO FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 12 2010, 07:26 AM~18291577
> *:wave:
> *


what up? didn't see u last night


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 12 2010, 09:40 AM~18291985
> *what up? didn't see u last night
> *


was there left early cuz its getting out of hand people just dont know how to park right so the owner of the gas station said he was gonna call the cops


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 12 2010, 07:25 AM~18291574
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT WACK ASS BURN OUT YOU DID LAST NIGHT ON VAN NUYS? YOU TRYING TO FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US?
> *


TALKIN TO ME'


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 12 2010, 06:25 AM~18291574
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT WACK ASS BURN OUT YOU DID LAST NIGHT ON VAN NUYS? YOU TRYING TO FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US?
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 12 2010, 09:15 AM~18292175
> *TALKIN TO ME'
> *


WHO WAS DRIVING YOUR DADS IMPALA LAST NIGHT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 12 2010, 07:25 AM~18291574
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT WACK ASS BURN OUT YOU DID LAST NIGHT ON VAN NUYS? YOU TRYING TO FUCK IT UP FOR ALL OF US?
> *


LOOK HOMIE' BEFORE YOU JUMP INTO CONCLUSIONS' FIRST SEE WHAT HAPPEN AND THEN TALK' THERE WAS A 96 IMPALA IN FRONT OF ME TRYING TO BURN TIRE' SO I PULL IN THE SIDE AND TELL HIM WHAT THE F??K HE;S DOING AND TO STOP THAT' SO DON'T BE GOING ON HERE AND WRITING THINGS YOU THOUGHT YOU SEEN' I DONT BURN TIRE' I CRUISE' NEXT TIME WEAR SOME GLASSES HOMIE' YOU MIGHT NEED THEM' :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 12 2010, 09:26 AM~18292263
> *LOOK HOMIE' BEFORE YOU JUMP INTO CONCLUSIONS' FIRST SEE WHAT HAPPEN AND THEN TALK' THERE WAS A 96 IMPALA IN FRONT OF ME TRYING TO BURN TIRE' SO I PULL IN THE SIDE AND TELL HIM WHAT THE F??K HE;S DOING AND TO STOP THAT' SO DON'T BE GOING ON HERE AND WRITING THINGS YOU THOUGHT YOU SEEN' I DONT BURN TIRE' I CRUISE' NEXT TIME WEAR SOME GLASSES HOMIE' YOU MIGHT NEED THEM' :biggrin:
> *


GOOD STORY BUT! WE ALL KNOW WHAT WE SEEN. ITS COOL THOUGH KEEP DOING YOUR THING


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 12 2010, 09:33 AM~18292313
> *GOOD STORY BUT! WE ALL KNOW WHAT WE SEEN. ITS COOL THOUGH KEEP DOING YOUR THING
> *


WE ALL' UMMM' WELL I GUESS U ALL U GUYS NEED TO OBSERVE THE SCENE' BEFORE YOU EVEN MAKE COMMENTS' OKAY' TELL ME THIS' HOW DO YOU BURN TIRE ON A :biggrin: 64 IMPALA ON 13'S


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Aug 10 2010, 04:12 PM~18277426
> *where does everyone meet at ? and what time? in front of florentine gardens just like the old days
> *



:wow:


----------



## Sainer One Life

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 12 2010, 09:44 AM~18292396
> *WE ALL' UMMM' WELL I GUESS U ALL U GUYS NEED TO OBSERVE THE SCENE' BEFORE YOU EVEN MAKE COMMENTS' OKAY' TELL ME THIS' HOW DO YOU BURN TIRE  ON A  :biggrin:  64 IMPALA ON 13'S
> *


i seen it done befor n i seen it that night ,


----------



## SNOOPERO

WHOS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TOMORROW???
:biggrin:


----------



## Sainer One Life

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@Aug 13 2010, 12:09 PM~18302282
> *WHOS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TOMORROW???
> :biggrin:
> *


my cars not rolling shes kind of mad at me now shes tripping an my coil came thur the back all badddd :angry: :twak:


----------



## Sainer One Life

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 12 2010, 09:44 AM~18292396
> *WE ALL' UMMM' WELL I GUESS U ALL U GUYS NEED TO OBSERVE THE SCENE' BEFORE YOU EVEN MAKE COMMENTS' OKAY' TELL ME THIS' HOW DO YOU BURN TIRE  ON A  :biggrin:  64 IMPALA ON 13'S
> *


we got you on video fool,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHqkiS83ryY


----------



## Sainer One Life

> _Originally posted by Sainer One Life_@Aug 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18302726
> *we got you on video fool,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHqkiS83ryY
> *


my bad here you are the one was me lmfao!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPHlQVhuWvo


----------



## LUXURYKING

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sainer One Life, peewee 

:0 :0 :0 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## LUXURYKING

> _Originally posted by Sainer One Life+Aug 13 2010, 02:24 PM~18302783-->
> 
> 
> 
> my bad here you are the one was me lmfao!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPHlQVhuWvo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.glasshouse_@Aug 12 2010, 10:44 AM~18292396
> *WE ALL' UMMM' WELL I GUESS U ALL U GUYS NEED TO OBSERVE THE SCENE' BEFORE YOU EVEN MAKE COMMENTS' OKAY' TELL ME THIS' HOW DO YOU BURN TIRE  ON A  :biggrin:  64 IMPALA ON 13'S
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE. ON 13s  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NTP7RQtVOY


----------



## LUXURYKING

HE COULDNT EVEN WAIT FOR US TO GO TO HOLLYWOOD, HE SAID HOLD ON AND LEFT US LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c99BHtFOtwQ


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 12 2010, 01:29 PM~18293560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SNOOPERO_@Aug 13 2010, 12:09 PM~18302282
> *WHOS GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TOMORROW???
> :biggrin:
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Sainer One Life_@Aug 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18302726
> *we got you on video fool,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHqkiS83ryY
> *


U CAUGHT ME RED HANDED' LOL :wow:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Sainer One Life_@Aug 5 2010, 02:44 PM~18237932
> *DONT TRIP, THIS IS WHAT I WAS DOING DOWN THE BLVD HAHAHAHA E'z UP
> 
> *


A FOO SOMEONE STOLE UR TUCK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2010, 03:49 PM~18303744
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :ninja:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 12 2010, 05:38 PM~18296140
> *:wow:
> *


you going tonight Rod?


----------



## chepeloks77

hey where do you guys meet up tonight to cruise hollywood


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Aug 13 2010, 10:26 PM~18305795
> *:nicoderm:  :ninja:
> *


 :biggrin: QUE ONDAS MARIO? :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by chepeloks77+Aug 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18307939-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey where do you guys meet up tonight to cruise hollywood
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIGHT HERE GEE
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sunny D-lite_@Aug 10 2010, 05:35 PM~18277635
> *Florentines.. We get there around 7ish then sometimes at 9 they kick us out if the parking enforcement is tripping
> *


----------



## chepeloks77

cool La Gente will be there


----------



## LACtown rider

So where is tha final meet up for tonights hollywood cruise night?


----------



## blvdvamps

Waz up where r we all meeting up at?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Aug 14 2010, 08:59 AM~18307512
> *you going tonight Rod?
> *


couldn't make it, barba. 

most of the boys went to pomona today which means early morning. 

shoot me your # - i'll go next time for sure.


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 15 2010, 08:44 AM~18313013
> *couldn't make it, barba.
> 
> most of the boys went to pomona today which means early morning.
> 
> shoot me your # - i'll go next time for sure.
> *


was there last night. hardly any cars. .....nothing like the old days......


----------



## G-SLOTH




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Aug 15 2010, 10:42 PM~18318835
> *was there last night. hardly any cars. .....nothing like the old days......
> *


same when i was there.  

let's get a plan together before summer is over - get together for some dinner and then hit the blvd. 

tell abel to charge up that junk in his trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Aug 15 2010, 10:42 PM~18318835
> *was there last night. hardly any cars. .....nothing like the old days......
> *


Its a hit and miss


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 16 2010, 10:49 AM~18321910
> *same when i was there.
> 
> let's get a plan together before summer is over - get together for some dinner and then hit the blvd.
> 
> tell abel to charge up that junk in his trunk.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 16 2010, 09:49 AM~18321910
> *same when i was there.
> 
> let's get a plan together before summer is over - get together for some dinner and then hit the blvd.
> 
> tell abel to charge up that junk in his trunk.  :biggrin:
> *



I'm available this Sat :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 16 2010, 09:49 AM~18321910
> *same when i was there.
> 
> let's get a plan together before summer is over - get together for some dinner and then hit the blvd.
> 
> tell abel to charge up that junk in his trunk.  :biggrin:
> *


I still had a good time when we rolled.


----------



## ROBLEDO

pics from saturday....


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## rolldawg213

LA GENTE C.C cruising Hollywood Blvd.:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 16 2010, 08:45 PM~18329070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen this one in Whittier/Norwalk this past Saturday. Very nice


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 16 2010, 09:28 PM~18328820
> *I still had a good time when we rolled.
> *


fo sho.

those cali image dudes were crazy. :wow:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO.  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## elsmiley




----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## TWSTDFRO

In hollywood posted offa Orange


----------



## mr.glasshouse

just got back from in n out


----------



## showstopper62

hollywood was cracking last night lots cars girls and good times cops were cool told us they admired a respect lowriders and classic cars to be safe.... whos going next week


----------



## gabby21

i was in hollywood last night!!!!!!!!!!!!! we were at the KEY CLUB MR DJ QUICK WAS ON FIRE LAST NIGHT!!!! WHEN OUTSIDE FOR A SMOKE AND WHAT DO I SEE A GANG OF LOW LOWS CRUSING SUNSET!!!! IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMILEY96

tttmf


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

:banghead: :banghead: need my car!!! sounds like fun!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: not.my.mans.caddy, smiley`s 84 fleetwood
:wave:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 24 2010, 11:14 AM~18393472
> *:banghead:  :banghead: need my car!!! sounds like fun!!
> *


SURE IS FUN :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 24 2010, 12:14 PM~18393472
> *:banghead:  :banghead: need my car!!! sounds like fun!!
> *


I FEEL YOU, IF I DONT HAVE A LOWLOW I RATHER STAY HOME, CAUSE THEN I WOULD BE DAMMM I WISH MY CAR WAS HERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I'm moving :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

IMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## showstopper62

will be there sat wit my deuce impala crystal blue pureswassion


----------



## elsmiley




----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CRUISE NIGHT IN THE CITY OF VAN NUYS' ON VAN NUYS BLVD AND BURBANK; ON AUG. 28 AT 6PM' AFTER THAT WE WILL ALL GO BACK TO BACK TO HOLLYWOOD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 24 2010, 12:19 PM~18393510
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: not.my.mans.caddy, smiley`s 84 fleetwood
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

*Can someone give me the run down for whats happening this saturday night? Its my second time out there and my first time was crap cuz I didnt know what was going on and where to go. Hoping to have a better time this time!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Aug 26 2010, 09:48 PM~18417305
> *Can someone give me the run down for whats happening this saturday night? Its my second time out there and my first time was crap cuz I didnt know what was going on and where to go. Hoping to have a better time this time!
> *


there's another cruise, come to van nuys blvd.between oxnard and burbank' we are all leaving from here to hollywood around ten to ten thirty:biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 26 2010, 11:11 PM~18417991
> *come to van nuys blvd.between oxnard and burbank' we are all leaving from here to hollywood :biggrin:
> *


Van Nuys blvd.? wheres that at, is it in L.A.? isnt oxnard and burbank towards north?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

off the 101 north' ten to fiffteen minutes away from hollywood, you get off on van nuys blvd and make a right' you go north on van nuys blvd until you hit burbank


----------



## TEMPER909IE

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Aug 26 2010, 11:23 PM~18418059
> *off the 101 north' ten  to fiffteen minutes away from hollywood, you get off on van nuys blvd and make a right' you go north on van nuys blvd until you hit burbank
> *


----------



## showstopper62

oin hollywood come to tommys or up the strip to orange some cats r on sunset and la brea but hollywood b.l.v.d is more action.... were rollin out this sat with 25 cars around 8pm see u on the b.l.v.d


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by showstopper62_@Aug 27 2010, 07:06 AM~18419537
> *oin hollywood come to tommys or up the strip to orange some cats r on sunset and la brea but hollywood b.l.v.d is more action.... were rollin out this sat with 25 cars around 8pm see u on the b.l.v.d
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 27 2010, 07:09 AM~18419562
> *:0
> *


you going?


----------



## Eddiesfv23

tomorrow night Cruise night

Van Nuys & burbank 

all Los Angeles & valley car clubs


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 27 2010, 08:32 AM~18420113
> *you going?
> *


I need a new tire if I can get one by then, then yes!


----------



## Eddiesfv23

Tomorrow night it is on in the Valley

Van Nuys Cruise night

Van Nuys & Burbank 7pm 

All Riders & car clubs


----------



## ROBLEDO

TTT FOR THEM HOLLYWOOD SWANGERS.  



QsvyrAEXT-E&feature


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 16 2010, 10:45 PM~18329070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice patterns


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 16 2010, 10:46 PM~18329086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these chicks have no ass


----------



## elsmiley




----------



## showstopper62

see everybody in hollywood tonight were rollin out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IT WAS NICE TODAY' A GANG OF LOWRIDER'S WERE CRUISING


----------



## mrlowrider77

PICS?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Aug 29 2010, 12:21 PM~18432930
> *PICS?
> *


X100. 
Pics or it didn't happen. 
Lol


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

where has everybody been??? this past saturday i only seen about 10 cars rolling and the saturday before i seen about 6. is everybody parking lot pimping at a new spot???


----------



## gdog3332

I seen 3...


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## chef

The homies went down and said it was poping they crused from el valley to Hollywood like 20 cars deep and hit the blvd hitting them switches right in front of the cops and they didn't trip :dunno:


----------



## showstopper62

los angeles car club had 10 cars rolling around and parked in front of pig and whistle bar on hollywood blvd there was some wicked impalas


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by chef_@Aug 30 2010, 12:28 PM~18442336
> *The homies went down and said it was poping they crused from el valley to Hollywood like 20 cars deep and hit the blvd hitting them switches right in front of the cops and they didn't trip   :dunno:
> *


 :yes: ...right there, where they were filming CSI....


----------



## ROBLEDO

2 Members: ROBLEDO, CARLITOS WAY


this topics for hollywood riders only lil homie.


----------



## BLACK79REGAL

is it going down this Saturday


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

maybe i got there too late. :dunno: the only lows i seen out were Limited C.C., One Life C.C., the Armenian cat in the white caddy, and two others that i didn't get to see the plaque on. What time is it happening this Saturday???


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Aug 31 2010, 05:02 PM~18453470
> *maybe i got there too late. :dunno:  the only lows i seen out were Limited C.C., One Life C.C., the Armenian cat in the white caddy, and two others that i didn't get to see the plaque on. What time is it happening this Saturday???
> *


AROUND 9 HOMIE, WE WERE GETTING THEIR AROUND 8 INFRONT OF FLORENTINE GARDENS THEN WE HIT THE BLVD :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 31 2010, 07:51 AM~18449190
> *2 Members: ROBLEDO, CARLITOS WAY
> this topics for hollywood riders only lil homie.
> *


YOU GOT JOKES


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THERE'S WAS LOWRIDER'S EVERY WHERE ON HOLYWOOD BLVD.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 31 2010, 05:53 PM~18454950
> *YOU GOT JOKES
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

*NEW DATE*


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 31 2010, 05:52 PM~18454361
> *AROUND 9 HOMIE, WE WERE GETTING THEIR AROUND 8 INFRONT OF FLORENTINE GARDENS THEN WE HIT THE BLVD :biggrin:
> *



definitely CityWide will be there, hopefully early


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## chepeloks77

anybody going to hollywood tommorow night


----------



## screwed up loco

> _Originally posted by chepeloks77_@Sep 3 2010, 06:31 PM~18481868
> *anybody going to hollywood tommorow night
> *


be careful, lots of checkpoints this weekend, esp in hollywood. dont drink n drive!


----------



## BIG KLEVS

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 3 2010, 06:47 PM~18482315
> *be careful, lots of checkpoints this weekend, esp in hollywood. dont drink n drive!
> *


U KOULD SAY THAT AGAIN, IS ANYONE ROLLIN OUT???


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## blvdvamps

Wheres everyone at?


----------



## elsmiley




----------



## blvdvamps

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## d-boy 84

who's going tonite?


----------



## showstopper62

were going i know los angeles car club will be bringing out there finest impalas....


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

ILL BE THERE TONITE


----------



## droppedltd

who else is going???


----------



## Drowzy818

*One life, The Council, City Wide, Westside, Usual Suspects, Primeros, Was post at the In & Out… What's up for this sat.. anyone rolling out..*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Sep 13 2010, 03:58 AM~18553090
> *One life, The Council, City Wide, Westside, Usual Suspects, Primeros, Was post at the In & Out…  What's up for this sat.. anyone rolling out..
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro

@ IN N OUT PARKING LOT


----------



## del toro




----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Sep 14 2010, 12:19 AM~18562177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ IN N OUT PARKING LOT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

ONE LIFE CC WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SAT AT THE IN & OUT BEFORE WE HIT THE BLVD AROUND 9 TO 930...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Sep 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18562160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack

LimiteD CC klown'n on holywood blvd


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Sep 13 2010, 03:58 AM~18553090
> *One life, The Council, City Wide, Westside, Usual Suspects, Primeros, Was post at the In & Out…  What's up for this sat.. anyone rolling out..
> *


City Wide will be there this Saturday again with the homie from The Loyalty Ones again. :biggrin: it was a real good turn out this past Saturday and it was good to see all you guys out there again. see you this weekend.


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Sep 14 2010, 04:47 PM~18567768
> *City Wide will be there this Saturday again with the homie from The Loyalty Ones again.  :biggrin:  it was a real good turn out this past Saturday and it was good to see all you guys out there again.  see you this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup: see you homies there


----------



## El Aztec Pride

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT 24 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 
[/quote]


----------



## Wicked95

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## Drowzy818

see everyone out there on sat... posted at the in& out


----------



## luvict60

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Sep 14 2010, 01:15 AM~18562160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE PEPE...NICE RIDE HOMIE...


----------



## draggin_el_70




----------



## Drowzy818

ANY ONE ROLLING TONIGHT???????


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## del toro

HAVEN'T BEEN TO HOLLYWOOD IN A COUPLE OF WEEKENDS HAS IT BEEN GOOD? :dunno:


----------



## plumjuc

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Sep 28 2010, 07:28 PM~18686062
> *HAVEN'T BEEN TO HOLLYWOOD IN A COUPLE OF WEEKENDS HAS IT BEEN GOOD?  :dunno:
> *



X2


----------



## RI82REGAL

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Sep 28 2010, 08:06 PM~18686436
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Wicked95

THIS FRIDAY 10/1/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18686777
> *x3
> *


 uffin: x5


----------



## blvdvamps

whos hitting the blvd?


----------



## blvdvamps

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 1 2010, 07:52 AM~18710136
> *uffin: x5
> *


Q-VO


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by blvdvamps_@Oct 2 2010, 07:04 PM~18720831
> *whos hitting the blvd?
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BigBallz




----------



## mr.glasshouse

WE NEED PICS HOMIE'S


----------



## Smokes

> _Originally posted by blvdvamps_@Oct 2 2010, 07:04 PM~18720831
> *whos hitting the blvd?
> *


Sup dog...how's big red?


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

the official count for hollywood saturday from 10:30 to 12:00: 2 cars, a lincoln and a flaked out glasshouse and a bunch of motorcycles at in n out. any body coming out next saturday???


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

U COULD PRE-REGISTERED AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG UNDER DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2010 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## d-boy 84

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Oct 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18725325
> *the official count for hollywood saturday from 10:30 to 12:00:  2 cars, a lincoln and a flaked out glasshouse and a bunch of motorcycles at in n out.  any body coming out next saturday???
> *


alot of people are going to vegas next week,super show.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by d-boy 84_@Oct 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18727793
> *alot of people are going to vegas next week,super show.
> *


maybe next saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Oct 3 2010, 03:33 PM~18725325
> *the official count for hollywood saturday from 10:30 to 12:00:  2 cars, a lincoln and a flaked out glasshouse and a bunch of motorcycles at in n out.  any body coming out next saturday???
> *


i was out there loco but showed up late ... around 12 or so...


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Oct 4 2010, 05:32 AM~18729683
> *i was out there loco but showed up late ... around 12 or so...
> *


whats up drowzy. man i must have just missed you out there.


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by blvdvamps_@Oct 2 2010, 07:55 PM~18721175
> *Q-VO
> *


WHATS CRACKIN VAMPS. I WAS AT THE GOODTIMES CRUISE NIGHT IN CITY OF INDUSTRY THATS WHY I DIDNT GO TO THE BLVD. MY HOMIE BIG O WITH THE SALMON CADDY WENT AND SAID IT WAS DEAD. YOU GONNA GO TO VEGAS?


----------



## craziee in L.A.

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Oct 4 2010, 05:32 AM~18729683
> *i was out there loco but showed up late ... around 12 or so...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## blvdvamps

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Oct 2 2010, 07:57 PM~18721185
> *SUP HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## blvdvamps

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Oct 4 2010, 09:58 AM~18731082
> *WHATS CRACKIN VAMPS. I WAS AT THE GOODTIMES CRUISE NIGHT IN CITY OF INDUSTRY THATS WHY I DIDNT GO TO THE BLVD. MY HOMIE BIG O WITH THE SALMON CADDY WENT AND SAID IT WAS DEAD. YOU GONNA GO TO VEGAS?
> *


AQUI NOMAS HOMIE, YEAH IT WAS DEAD!! I WENT UP AND DOWN A FEW TIMES THEN JUST POSTED UP AT HOOTERS :biggrin: NO MONEY FOR VEGAS HOMIE :angry:


----------



## blvdvamps

> _Originally posted by Smokes_@Oct 3 2010, 10:48 AM~18723964
> *Sup dog...how's big red?
> *


*Q-VO BIG RED'S IN THE WORKS HOMIE :biggrin: AND THE CADDY?*


----------



## moses




----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by blvdvamps_@Oct 6 2010, 08:49 PM~18756144
> *AQUI NOMAS HOMIE, YEAH IT WAS DEAD!! I WENT UP AND DOWN A FEW TIMES THEN JUST POSTED UP AT HOOTERS :biggrin: NO MONEY FOR VEGAS HOMIE  :angry:
> *


THATS COOL DOG. WELL HIT ME UP SO WE CAN CHILL. THERES USUALLY A CRUISE NIGHT ON FRIDAYS AT DIFFERENT LOCATIONS MAYBE YOU CAN ROLL.


----------



## kloenie

is there next week an event in los angeles or hollywood ?
we are coming from the netherlands to see some nice lowriders 

gr kloenie


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Wicked95

Come and support it's for a great cause


----------



## javy71

Does anybody still cruise Hollywood blvd.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

Anybody rollin tonight to hollywood me n paisa rolling


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

U COULD PRE-REGISTERED AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 16 2010, 07:02 PM~18829620
> *Anybody rollin tonight to hollywood me n paisa rolling
> *


we where out there big dog with like 4 cars...we just got there late chilled at the in and out for a few and then hit the strip..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Oct 18 2010, 06:16 AM~18839847
> *we where out there big dog with like 4 cars...we just got there late chilled at the in and out for a few and then hit the strip..
> *


THAT'S WAS UP DROWSY :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WE WERE OUT THERE FOR A MINUTE WE PASEED YOU GUYS UP . IT WAS SOME FUNNY WEATHER THOU BUT THAT DIDNT STOP FROM CLOWNING OUT THERE WITH THE LUXURY SPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 18 2010, 10:48 AM~18841337
> *WE WERE OUT THERE FOR A MINUTE WE PASEED YOU GUYS UP . IT WAS SOME FUNNY WEATHER THOU BUT THAT DIDNT STOP FROM CLOWNING OUT THERE WITH THE LUXURY SPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WEATHER'S GONNA GET RAINY' I WAS THINKING' WHY DONT WE GET ARE RIDES ALL READY AND START AGAIN NEXT YEAR, MAYBE IN THE START OF JANUARY


----------



## BIGRUBE644

*MARK UR CALENDERS SAVE THE DATE NOV 27 2010 !!!! *

...]


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 18 2010, 10:48 AM~18841337
> *WE WERE OUT THERE FOR A MINUTE WE PASEED YOU GUYS UP . IT WAS SOME FUNNY WEATHER THOU BUT THAT DIDNT STOP FROM CLOWNING OUT THERE WITH THE LUXURY SPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we seen you out there loco them monte looking good homeboy,,,


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Oct 18 2010, 02:38 PM~18843260
> *WEATHER'S GONNA GET RAINY' I WAS THINKING' WHY DONT WE GET ARE RIDES ALL READY AND START AGAIN NEXT YEAR, MAYBE IN THE START OF JANUARY
> *


ready or not im still going to hit hollywood the rest of this year, me and the homies.....even if no one show up fucked it..we still riding till the wheels fall off...olcc


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Oct 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18856520
> *ready or not im still going to hit hollywood the rest of this year, me and the homies.....even if no one show up fucked it..we still riding till the wheels fall off...olcc
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## inkera

is it happening tonight?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Oct 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18856520
> *ready or not im still going to hit hollywood the rest of this year, me and the homies.....even if no one show up fucked it..we still riding till the wheels fall off...olcc
> *


FIRME CARNAL


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Oct 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18856520
> *ready or not im still going to hit hollywood the rest of this year, me and the homies.....even if no one show up fucked it..we still riding till the wheels fall off...olcc
> *


whats up drowzy. i'll be out there tonight and meet up with u guys


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Oct 30 2010, 08:04 PM~18949668
> *whats up drowzy. i'll be out there tonight and meet up with u guys
> *


what it do big dog.. we will be out there this sat nov 6 forsure loco ..hope to see you guys out here


----------



## Drowzy818

Anyone hitting the blvd this weekend???? we will be posted at the in and out on sunset around 9:30 10:00


----------



## Drowzy818

ttt


----------



## cartoon1life

ONE LIFE C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE THIS SAT...


----------



## "O"mar

we solo riders will be out there been there since last year glad to see you all making it a habbit to b out there.. we'll b out there in the homies tangerine big body caddy cadi fornia luv... weather its planned or not come thru... :h5:


----------



## Drowzy818

> we solo riders will be out there been there since last year glad to see you all making it a habbit to b out there.. we'll b out there in the homies tangerine big body caddy cadi fornia luv... weather its planned or not come thru... :h5:
> [/b]


SEE YOU OUT THERE THIS SAT HOMIE.. LETS DO THIS. MEET UP WITH US HOMEBOY


----------



## lowdude13

ya im old school back in the days it was cracking up there in hollywood wish it would come back just like whittier blvd,lowriding 4 life.....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by lowdude13_@Nov 5 2010, 04:03 PM~18996361
> * ya im old school back in the days it was cracking up there in hollywood wish it would come back just like whittier blvd,lowriding 4 life.....
> *


THATS WAS UP


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Nov 2 2010, 07:39 PM~18971329
> *Anyone hitting the blvd this weekend???? we will be posted at the in and out on sunset around 9:30 10:00
> *


last saturday was JUMPING. i saw two low lows, but it was JUMPING. CityWide will see u guys out there tonite


----------



## 19jaquez84

:boink:


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@Nov 6 2010, 05:00 PM~19002840
> *last saturday was JUMPING. i saw two low lows, but it was JUMPING. CityWide will see u guys out there tonite
> *


we seen you loco.... we were chilling at the in and out waiting for you to come back...


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Nov 8 2010, 01:44 AM~19014045
> *we seen you loco.... we were chilling at the in and out waiting for you to come back...
> *


yeah i wasn't feeling too good but i'll see u out there this weekend


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## lowdude13

damn all these sweet rides up on the blvd. i need to juice up the g-ride and go up there....


----------



## "O"mar

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## George LA HARBOR

:wave:


----------



## LACtown rider

wheres tha show at? ive gone to the in n out wasnt there then went to farmers market wasnt there even tried passing by florentine gardens before cuz ive heard of it happenin at florentine and farmers before...havent seen any yet.. thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LACtown rider_@Nov 20 2010, 05:55 PM~19119798
> *wheres tha show at? ive gone to the in n out wasnt there then went to farmers market wasnt there even tried passing by florentine gardens before cuz ive heard of it happenin at florentine and farmers before...havent seen any yet.. thanks
> *


sunset and orange in the in n out parking lot


----------



## [email protected]

orale yall needs to take some pics. post em up in here. i havnt been on hollywood blvd. since 2001 when i was stationed in 29 palms. i miss them days


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 10:00 PM~19129112
> *orale yall needs  to take some pics.  post em up in here.  i havnt been on hollywood blvd. since 2001 when i was stationed in 29 palms. i miss them days
> *


I'LL BE OUT THERE SOON' I WILL POST SOME PICS


----------



## mr.glasshouse

FEW MONTHS AGO


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## StreetStyleChicago




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## BIG AL 310

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 3 2010, 08:43 PM~19232644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Dec 3 2010, 10:24 PM~19233595
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S A NICE RIDE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## JERRI

i'm writeing u to see if u guys r still having your cruise night still on sat in hollywood if so can u please write me back to let me know!!!! empire's finest car club thank's so much


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by JERRI_@Jan 2 2011, 10:44 PM~19487458
> * i'm writeing u to see if u guys r still having your cruise night still on sat in hollywood if so can u please write me back to let me know!!!!  empire's finest car club thank's so much
> *


to tell you the truth loco ..we took a break due to the weather ....but it should be cracking again soon. loco...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

a fresh new year to cruise hollywood'


----------



## JERRI

EMPIRE'S FINEST CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THERE SEE U ALL THERE TO SHOW U SOME LOVE GOD BLESS U & YOUR FAMILY'S


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

CityWide is heading out there tonite.


----------



## Drowzy818

DAMN YOU SHOULD HAVE SHOOT US A CALL ..YOU KNOW ONE LIFE CC IS ALWAYS IS DOWN TO ROLL AND HIT THEM STREET...


----------



## Drowzy818

THE HOMIE PEEWEE WAS OUT THERE....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DEDICATION CC WILL BE OUT THERE SOON


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 8 2011, 01:59 PM~19540971
> *ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

to the top


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

WHO ALLS HITTING THE STRIP TOMORROW NITE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## 69impala

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by 69impala_@Jan 16 2011, 06:48 PM~19614241
> *The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th.
> 
> Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacSak

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19627260

HOLLYWOOD CRUZ NIGHT HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by CadillacSak_@Jan 18 2011, 01:00 AM~19627435
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19627260
> 
> HOLLYWOOD CRUZ NIGHT HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by CadillacSak_@Jan 18 2011, 01:00 AM~19627435
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19627260
> 
> HOLLYWOOD CRUZ NIGHT HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE
> *


LET'S ROLL


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## StreetStyleL.A




----------



## BIG LOUU

PREE REG :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Jan 18 2011, 10:33 PM~19635824
> *PREE REG :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


JUST A HANG OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TEQUILERO

VALLEY LIFE CC WAS OUT THERE THIS PASSED SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by TEQUILERO_@Feb 6 2011, 09:17 PM~19804934
> *VALLEY LIFE CC WAS OUT THERE THIS PASSED SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.glasshouse

POST THEM PICS HOMIES


----------



## cady818

Show and shine at Pepboys in San Fernando this Sunday february 13 from 11am to 5pm. Food, drink and prizes will be given to those that bring there car out!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 8 2011, 02:38 PM~19819599
> *Show and shine at Pepboys in San Fernando this Sunday february 13 from 11am to 5pm. Food, drink and prizes will be given to those that bring there car out!
> *


  we will be there


----------



## chepeloks77

ANYBODY GOING TO HOLLYWOOD TONIGHT LA GENTE WILL BE THERE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD SHOULD BE CRACKING AGAIN WHEN IT GETS HOTTER


----------



## ELCAMINOS_ONSITE

*NO RAIN !! LETS MEET UP! :thumbsup: *


----------



## firme79mc

for the hollywood riders, WHo's coming out this saturday?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Was out there this saturday, just saw one other car a 66 cruising hollywood. Anybody else cruises out there... :dunno:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by AmericanBully4Life_@Mar 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20030073
> *Was out there this saturday, just saw one other car a 66 cruising hollywood. Anybody else cruises out there... :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TEQUILERO




----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE

TTT CMON PPL ITS SUMMER TIME LONGER DAYS LETS GET THE CRUSING STARTED !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN LIFE_@Mar 6 2011, 09:24 PM~20031455
> *TTT CMON PPL ITS SUMMER TIME LONGER DAYS LETS GET THE CRUSING STARTED !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP HOMIE' SOON


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WILL BE OUT THERE SOON


----------



## bigtroubles1

tha I.E will show u guys how its done


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 14 2011, 11:10 PM~20093908
> *tha I.E will show u guys how its done
> *


LET'S SEE HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WHEN WILL YOU GUYS COME OUT


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 15 2011, 01:31 AM~20094427
> *WHEN WILL YOU GUYS COME OUT
> *


were not going to hollywood . were havin a cruise event similar to hollywood , but we will actually have people that will show up


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 15 2011, 03:09 AM~20094769
> *were not going to hollywood . were havin a cruise event similar to hollywood , but we will actually have people that will show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S COOL....YOU WERENT IN HOLLYWOOD WHEN IT WAS CRACKING I GUESS...


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 15 2011, 12:10 PM~20096806
> *THAT'S COOL....YOU WERENT IN HOLLYWOOD WHEN IT WAS CRACKING I GUESS...
> *


I use to cruise Hollywood bk in o5 and o6 when it use to crack. Sounds like it ain't THA same no mo..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 16 2011, 07:46 AM~20104737
> *I use to cruise Hollywood bk in o5 and o6 when it use to crack. Sounds like it ain't THA same no mo..
> *


IT AINT THE SAME....YOU GOTTA KEEP IT FLOWING


----------



## crayzy 8




----------



## chamuco61




----------



## firme79mc

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WE WILL BE OUT THERE SOON.....


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@May 16 2011, 03:27 PM~20564610
> *Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
> or call 818-810-7092
> 
> See ya at the show!!!!
> *


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 3 2010, 08:42 PM~19232638
> *FEW MONTHS AGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  CANT WAIT TO GET BACK THERE. THAT NIGHT IT WAS CRACKIN. IT SHOULD BE LIKE THAT EVERY SATURDAY THIS SUMMER. :biggrin:


----------



## firme79mc

lets get ready to cruise the blvd. :cheesy:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 15 2011, 03:09 AM~20094769
> *were not going to hollywood . were havin a cruise event similar to hollywood , but we will actually have people that will show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny and true. the only ones holding down hollywood right now are aztec image, always posted in front of ripleys. i haven't seen anyone cruising out there since the last time i saw homie from westside in the white cadillac. hollwood has been dead, so truth be told nobody is missing anything out there. i'm sure if a date is set up to get together it will crack like it did last summer.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

when will it start up again i was gona go last sat but didnt wana drive out there for nothin


----------



## BIG KLEVS




----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@May 17 2011, 08:53 PM~20574780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats funny and true. the only ones holding down hollywood right now are aztec image, always posted in front of ripleys. i haven't seen anyone cruising out there since the last time i saw homie from westside in the white cadillac. hollwood has been dead, so truth be told nobody is missing anything out there. i'm sure if a date is set up to get together it will crack like it did last summer.
> *


THERE'S RIDER'S THAT COME IN AT DIFFERENT TIMES...IF A DATE AND TIME IS SET...IT'S GONNA CRACK...WELL MAKE A DATE SOON...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@May 17 2011, 03:59 PM~20572603
> * CANT WAIT TO GET BACK THERE. THAT NIGHT IT WAS CRACKIN. IT SHOULD BE LIKE THAT EVERY SATURDAY THIS SUMMER. :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN 64


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@May 17 2011, 09:59 PM~20575355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@May 17 2011, 04:50 PM~20572947
> *lets get ready to cruise the blvd. :cheesy:
> *


JUNE 25 IS FIRST DAY OF SUMMER...LET'S DO THIS...


----------



## 64 Manny

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 17 2011, 11:40 PM~20575975
> *CLEAN 64
> *


THANKS HOMIE. I SHOULD BE DONE WITH MY CAR IN JULY AND THEN ILL BE OUT THERE ONCE AGAIN. uffin:


----------



## OG 61

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 17 2011, 10:42 PM~20575988
> *JUNE 25 IS FIRST DAY OF SUMMER...LET'S DO THIS...
> *



June 25th ! ! ! Is this the official date?


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 18 2011, 10:08 AM~20577755
> *June 25th ! ! ! Is this the official date?
> *


people cruise out there when evers dawg, ive been at the in n out and homies still roll thru Elusive,Uso,Majestics,Traffic,One Life, so dates dont matter, just roll thru dawg someone is always out there cruising


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 18 2011, 09:12 AM~20577778
> *people cruise out there when evers dawg, ive been at the in n out and homies still roll thru Elusive,Uso,Majestics,Traffic,One Life, so dates dont matter, just roll thru dawg someone is always out there cruising
> *


YOUR RIGHT...THERE'S HOMIE'S THAT CRUISE DIFFERENT SPOTS ON HOLLYWOOD...KEEP CRUISING HOMIE...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@May 18 2011, 08:43 AM~20577585
> *THANKS HOMIE. I SHOULD BE DONE WITH MY CAR IN JULY AND THEN ILL BE OUT THERE ONCE AGAIN.  uffin:
> *


I LIKE THAT COLOR...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 18 2011, 09:08 AM~20577755
> *June 25th ! ! ! Is this the official date?
> *


I WASN'T TO SURE OF FIRST DAY OF SUMMER...I WAS RIGHT...YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN OUT THERE...


----------



## BLUE OWL




----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 18 2011, 11:58 AM~20578458
> *YOUR RIGHT...THERE'S HOMIE'S THAT CRUISE DIFFERENT SPOTS ON HOLLYWOOD...KEEP CRUISING HOMIE...
> *


Simon homie,


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## The_Lobo

Dedication has been out there too...hollywood Cruise night ttt


----------



## The_Lobo

Glasshouse had mentioned that, it would be bad azz if everyone from crenshaw that kicks it, should come down on sat, and Cruise, then people from all sides come through too, it will be nice too see,


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

this is all sounding real good. now we got a date, how bout a time.and are we actually gonna cruise the boulevard or stand around in a parking lot, cuz if we're gonna stand around we need a bigger parking lot than in n out has.


----------



## inkera

just got back from hollywood...a handful of riders out there..lots and lots of fine ass women..short short mini skirts..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by inkera_@May 22 2011, 01:49 AM~20602823
> *just got back from hollywood...a handful of riders out there..lots and lots of fine ass women..short short mini skirts..
> *


I KNOW HOMIE...IN HOLLYWOOD...THERE'S NOT MANY PARKING SPACE'S...ONLY IN FRONT OF FLORETINE GARDEN'S...THAT'S THE SPOT... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WELL THEN...LET'S MAKE A DATE...AND TIME...AND WHERE...LET'S DO THIS...


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@May 22 2011, 04:37 AM~20602957
> *WELL THEN...LET'S MAKE A DATE...AND TIME...AND WHERE...LET'S DO THIS...
> *


lets do it


----------



## Drowzy818

> _Originally posted by E.L.A.93Caprice_@May 23 2011, 07:27 PM~20613712
> *lets do it
> *


WHATS CRACKING E.L.A.93Caprice..WHATS GOOD LOCO..


----------



## FORGIVEN

HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 23 2011, 08:45 PM~20614515
> *HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP
> *


X2


----------



## BLUE OWL

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@May 23 2011, 09:28 PM~20615005
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## Hydrohype

actual cruzzing? hollywood? hmmmmm?


----------



## LRN818

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

going down 2 nite!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

ttt hollywood cant wait its been a long time & a long drive but will b there latin luxury I.E.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

lowdude13 said:


> ttt hollywood cant wait its been a long time & a long drive but will b there latin luxury I.E.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

i was out there this sat...seen like 10 lolo's out there ..its was cracking as far as eye candy...will be out there this sat again...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IM MISSING OUT...I'LL BE OUT THERE SOON WITH ALL THE DEDICATION HOMIE'S...AS WELL AS OTHER CLUB'S


----------



## pepes21

will be there this sat with about 6 cars this weekend 
bomb squad and counsil cc.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

pepes21 said:


> will be there this sat with about 6 cars this weekend
> bomb squad and counsil cc.


NICE


----------



## ray562

Have to take a cruise to Hollywood!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

..."SHOULD GET PACKED THIS WEEKEND"...


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

i'll be out there this saturday. who's rolling? drowzy, where you been, every time i go you're not there and every time you go i'm not there. banghead: Glasshouse, i'll see you out there soon, tell your boy to bring that cadillac.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

E.L.A.93Caprice said:


> i'll be out there this saturday. who's rolling? drowzy, where you been, every time i go you're not there and every time you go i'm not there. banghead: Glasshouse, i'll see you out there soon, tell your boy to bring that cadillac.


OK...IT'S FOR SALE...PM FOR PRICE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## ANGELM17

TTT

ANY ONE GOING TO BE OUT THERE?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

so whats up for this Saturday??? what time ???


----------



## mr.glasshouse

NOT THIS ONE...WELL CANT GO INTO A FEW MONTHS...KEEP GOING...ROLL OUT THERE...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

TO THE TOP


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> so whats up for this Saturday??? what time ???


its pretty packed every saturday at in n out, thats where ive seen most of the cars still kick it at


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> its pretty packed every saturday at in n out, thats where ive seen most of the cars still kick it at


..."WHAT TIME DO THE HOMIE'S GET THERE"...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## chepeloks77

Who's rolling tonight


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT"...*


----------



## The_Lobo

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## 64 Manny

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

64 Manny said:


> TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD uffin:


 *...THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE"...*


----------



## LUXURYKING

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."WHAT TIME DO THE HOMIE'S GET THERE"...


 IT'S DIFFERENT EVERY SAT, SOMETIMES 7,8,9,10, BUT IT GETS GOOD


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."AUGUST 27, AT 9:30...LET'S ROLL OUT THERE TO THE IN N OUT AND AFTER WE SHOULD CRUISE THE HOLLYWOOD STRIP"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## rolldawg213

sounds good ,perfect weather to be cruising


----------



## ray-13

Anyone going this Sat....?? it sounds like no drama.. so not a bad ideal...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ray-13 said:


> Anyone going this Sat....?? it sounds like no drama.. so not a bad ideal...


 NO...AUG 27 HOMIE...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## inkera

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."AUGUST 27, AT 9:30...LET'S ROLL OUT THERE TO THE IN N OUT AND AFTER WE SHOULD CRUISE THE HOLLYWOOD STRIP"...*


There are 4 Sat in August make this happen for every Sat..not just the 27th...cats be out there posted up in their Low Lows


----------



## Junior LOC

You know that *DEDICATION 818 *Will be out there Saturday August 27th at around 9pm Homie! We will hit up In-N-Out and then Cruise the Hollywood Strip Homeboy!! 

*DEDICATION 818 TTMFT






*


----------



## Junior LOC

inkera said:


> There are 4 Sat in August make this happen for every Sat..not just the 27th...cats be out there posted up in their Low Lows


So you are saying that Cats be posting up at the In-N-Out every Saturday? We might have to post up there ourselves Every Staurday too then... But for sure we will be there on August 27th around 9pm-ish. See you there Homie!!


----------



## Junior LOC

HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT STTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

inkera said:


> There are 4 Sat in August make this happen for every Sat..not just the 27th...cats be out there posted up in their Low Lows


 * ..."IT WILL BE BETTER HOMIE ON THE 27 AUG...I TALK TO A FEW PEOPLE ALREADY"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> You know that *DEDICATION 818 *Will be out there Saturday August 27th at around 9pm Homie! We will hit up In-N-Out and then Cruise the Hollywood Strip Homeboy!!
> 
> *DEDICATION 818 TTMFT  ..."SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE"...
> View attachment 343913
> *



TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

AUG 27...THREW SEPT...LET'S SEE WHAT OCTOBER HAS IN STORE FOR USuffin:


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> AUG 27...THREW SEPT...LET'S SEE WHAT OCTOBER HAS IN STORE FOR USuffin:


Sounds like a Good Idea! Lets go Every Saturday From August 27th through Septmeber Martin! 

Lets make this Spot Crack!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Sounds like a Good Idea! Lets go Every Saturday From August 27th through Septmeber Martin!
> 
> Lets make this Spot Crack!!
> *..."LET'S DO IT"...*
> View attachment 343921



TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

Does this cruise ever get big ?


----------



## Junior LOC

bigtroubles1 said:


> Does this cruise ever get big ?


Sure Does Homie!!

Tell your Car Club to Roll up On AUGUST 27th and be there around 9pm. 

It's going to be CRACKING that day and hopefully Every Saturday there After!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mr.glasshouse*+ 


Whats Up Loco?


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## Junior LOC

STTT


----------



## Junior LOC

Cant wait to Cruise over to Hollywood on August 27th and kick with all the Lowriders in that area at the In-N-Out.


----------



## Junior LOC

To The Top


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."SAME HERE HOMIE"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

Whats Cracking RAZA!!

So who's is gonna be out there in Hollywood on August 27th?

I hope to see alot of Lowrider's from all over L.A. County! Lets make this Shit Happen!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

LOKED OUT JUNIOR LOC WILL BE THERE on Aug. 27th around 9ish pm. There is a Car Show in Van Nuys that day too so we will Cruise Van Nuys Blvd. and then Hit Hollywood.


----------



## bigtroubles1

Junior LOC said:


> Sure Does Homie!!Tell your Car Club to Roll up On AUGUST 27th and be there around 9pm. It's going to be CRACKING that day and hopefully Every Saturday there After!


My club Prolly won't go Cus were deep I.e but ill til and bring some la homies


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> My club Prolly won't go Cus were deep I.e but ill til and bring some la homies


 YOU MIGHT COME


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD ON AUG.27 AT 9ISH AT THE IN N OUT HOMIE'S"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."CAN'T WAIT...3 WEEKS"...*


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

eric64impala said:


>


\



TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

IM GOING FORSURE WITH A FEW LA HOMIES


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> IM GOING FORSURE WITH A FEW LA HOMIES


  ..."FIRME...SEE YOU THERE"...


----------



## Baddpinoy

Nice thats what im talkin about!:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

IT WAS COOL YESTERDAY NIGHT 8-6-11


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## mr.glasshouse

CARLITOS WAY said:


>



*..."NICE PIC'S"...*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."LET'S TRY TO MAKE IT CRACK ON 8-27-11 AT 9:30 AT IN N OUT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

looks good. ill be out there in full affect


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> looks good. ill be out there in full affect


 * ..."THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

WESTSIDE C.C WILL BE ROLLIN .LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN 8-27-11


----------



## ciscosfc

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)*

*mr.glasshouse**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/47438-mr-glasshouse.html* 
*CARLITOS WAY**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/50608-carlitos-way.html* 
*Andy Low Lifes CC**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/63819-andy-low-lifes-cc.html* 
*Junior LOC**http://www.layitlow.com/forums/74159-junior-loc.html**+*


----------



## Junior LOC

bigtroubles1 said:


> looks good. ill be out there in full affect


Firme G.! 

EyE EE (I.E.) in tha House and your L.A. Chapter too que no'??


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CARLITOS WAY said:


> WESTSIDE C.C WILL BE ROLLIN .LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN 8-27-11



*..."THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

CARLITOS WAY said:


> WESTSIDE C.C WILL BE ROLLIN .LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN 8-27-11


Hell Yeah My Boy! Best believe we are gonna have this Spot Cracking.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Hell Yeah My Boy! Best believe we are gonna have this Spot Cracking.


:thumbsup::h5::x::boink:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*CARLITOS WAY...TALK TO ORIGINAL RIDAZ...SO THEY COULD COME THREW...LET'S SPREAD THE WORDS TO HOMIE'S THAT AINT GOT A LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC... I'LL ADD TO THE LIST,,,FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."POP LOCKING...DEDICATION WALKING"...*


----------



## bigtroubles1

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC... I'LL ADD TO THE LIST,,,FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


RARECLASS AND LA TIMES


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC... I'LL ADD TO THE LIST,,,FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION WILL BE BRINGING 8 CAR'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

mr.glasshouse said:


> *CARLITOS WAY...TALK TO ORIGINAL RIDAZ...SO THEY COULD COME THREW...LET'S SPREAD THE WORDS TO HOMIE'S THAT AINT GOT A LAY IT LOW ACCOUNT...*


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."DEDICATION WILL BE BRINGING 8 CAR'S"...*


Thats Right Homie!


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## Junior LOC

AFTERNOON






TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

DEDICATION 818 TTMFT- Hollywood is gonna be Cracking on August 27th! Everyone show up around 9pm so we can make the In-N-Out parking lot Crack!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> DEDICATION 818 TTMFT- Hollywood is gonna be Cracking on August 27th! Everyone show up around 9pm so we can make the In-N-Out parking lot Crack!


 *..."C'MON LIMON"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> AFTERNOON
> View attachment 346765
> TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*18 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## pepes21

dino's bomb squad will be there 
will also include our riders COUNSIL cc
TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

pepes21 said:


> dino's bomb squad will be there
> will also include our riders COUNSIL cc
> TTT



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TO THE TOP 4 HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT"...*:nicoderm:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

mr.glasshouse said:


> *14 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


Looks good.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *15 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


That's Firme G., So far we have 15 C.C.'s rolling over there to Support the Cruise.

We are gonna have to figure out how to all fit in the In-N-Out parking lot... BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*21 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *18 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*24 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...USO CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *23 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...*


The More Clubs the Better!!


----------



## Junior LOC

:x:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*CARROT*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 


2 guests? I wonder who they are?? :dunno:


----------



## Junior LOC

:finger: LMFAO!


----------



## bigtroubles1

damn its gonna be deep. this bet not get shut dwn and cars takin .. i dnt have a license .. haha just kidding. but cops will be asses and find any little thing


----------



## Junior LOC

bigtroubles1 said:


> damn its gonna be deep. this bet not get shut dwn and cars takin .. i dnt have a license .. haha just kidding. but cops will be asses and find any little thing


LMFAO!!


----------



## rolldawg213

uffin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*34 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *24 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...USO CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


That's right Homie! What a Roll call we got Going!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."WE STILL NEED MORE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackGyrl05

*Saturday Night Cruise Last Weekend (8/7/2011)*

HERE'S A LITTLE VIDEO OF THE SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE FROM LAST WEEKEND (8/7/2011)

I THINK THERE WERE ABOUT A GOOD 25 CARS OUT THERE. IT WAS REAL COOL


----------



## COPPERTONECADI

IS IT HAPPENING THIS SAT??????????????13???????


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*AUG 27,2011 AT 9:00 AT THE IN N OUT ORANGE AND SUNSET*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

..."TTT"...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

[h=4]Thread Information[/h]*There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)*

*mr.glasshouse*
*RdnLow63*
*mightymouse WAS UP HOMIE'S POST A COMMENT*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."LET'S MAKE HOLLYWOOD SEE SOMETHING THEY HAVEN'T SEEN SINCE THE 80'S"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."LET'S MAKE HOLLYWOOD SEE SOMETHING THEY HAVEN'T SEEN SINCE THE 80'S"...*



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*24 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."GOOD NIGHT HOMIE'S...DEDICATION TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC*
*RUBEZ310*
*mightymouse*
*rolldawg213*
Whats up Homies! Are you guys Ready to Make In-N-Out CRACK on Aug 27th? 


*DEDICATION 818 *will be there along with the *24 other Car Clubs* that have Confirmed to be there too...


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *AUG 27,2011 AT 9:00 AT THE IN N OUT ORANGE AND SUNSET*


:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *RUBEZ310*
> *mightymouse*
> *rolldawg213*
> Whats up Homies! Are you guys Ready to Make In-N-Out CRACK on Aug 27th?
> 
> 
> *DEDICATION 818 *will be there along with the *24 other Car Clubs* that have Confirmed to be there too...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## rolldawg213

LA GENTE is always readyuffin:


----------



## Junior LOC

rolldawg213 said:


> LA GENTE is always readyuffin:


That's Right Homie! :h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> LA GENTE is always readyuffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."AUG.27"...*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Straight To Tha Motha Fucking Top for HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## bigtroubles1

mr.glasshouse said:


> *24 TO LIST **..."DEDICATION CC...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...*RARE CLASS CC*...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


all day


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*24 TO LIST **...**"**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...USO CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TTT"...*


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

Tonight Is Going Down ?


----------



## SICKTOON

Lifestyle,Elite,West Side car clubs rollin tonight,Hollywood blvd baby.......


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE said:


> Tonight Is Going Down ?


 27 HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

SICKTOON said:


> Lifestyle,Elite,West Side car clubs rollin tonight,Hollywood blvd baby.......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE said:


> Tonight Is Going Down ?


August 27th Doggie!!


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

:thumbsup:


mr.glasshouse said:


> 27 HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE WILL BE A FEW RIDER'S GOING TODAY"...*


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

:thumbsup:


mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THERE WILL BE A FEW RIDER'S GOING TODAY"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*35 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## luvict60

i love to see picts for tomorrow..HOLLYWEIR NIGTHS..uffin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

luvict60 said:


> i love to see picts for tomorrow..HOLLYWEIR NIGTHS..uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SICKTOON

Tonight was cool,good lookin out to Los Angeles cc & Envious Touch for rollin with us,hope Im in town for the 27th cruise night!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

SICKTOON said:


> Tonight was cool,good lookin out to Los Angeles cc & Envious Touch for rollin with us,hope Im in town for the 27th cruise night!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TWO MORE WEEK'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:drama:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:x:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."AS OF SATURDAY"... **34 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*ACCESSORYFREAK*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."AS OF SATURDAY"... **34 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNINGCC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


DAMN!! 34 Car Clubs have confirmed so Far? It's gonna be ON and Cracking on the 27th. Cant wait to meet up at the In-N-Out on *August 27th around 9pm-ish

*:guns: = Haters!!


----------



## Junior LOC

:finger: = Haters


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

DEDICATION 818 will be In Tha House at the In-N-Out in Hollywood on Aug 27th. Raza!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> View attachment 349643
> View attachment 349644
> 
> 
> DEDICATION 818 will be In Tha House at the In-N-Out in Hollywood on Aug 27th. Raza!!!


 
TTT


----------



## big_JR

WESTBOUND C.C coming out to represent.


----------



## Junior LOC

big_JR said:


> WESTBOUND C.C coming out to represent.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

big_JR said:


> WESTBOUND C.C coming out to represent.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*37 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## big_JR

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

damn this shit gon be craccin.. ima be solo cuz my club is way in corona.. but ill fuccin be with the homie from la times


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> damn this shit gon be craccin.. ima be solo cuz my club is way in corona.. but ill fuccin be with the homie from la times


 *..."SURE IT IS...THERE'S MANY CLUBS THAT HAVEN'T CONFIRMED THAT THERE GOING...LET'S SEE"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC

bigtroubles1 said:


> damn this shit gon be craccin.. ima be solo cuz my club is way in corona.. but ill fuccin be with the homie from la times


Thats Firme Homie, as long as you can make it. RARECLASS will be in the House!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Thats Firme Homie, as long as you can make it. RARECLASS will be in the House!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## FERNANDOZ

*TMFT!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

FERNANDOZ said:


> *TMFT!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

WHATS THE TIME TO MEET UP AND WHERE????


----------



## Junior LOC

StreetStyleL.A said:


> WHATS THE TIME TO MEET UP AND WHERE????


We are meeting up at the In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange on August 27th at 9:30pm.See you there Homie! Bring your homies from StreetStyle Car Club.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC, CHATO

Chato, We are meeting up at the In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange on August 27th at 9:30pm.See you there Homie! Bring your homies from Nite Life Car Club! This shit is going down G.! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> Junior LOC, CHATO
> 
> Chato, We are meeting up at the In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange on August 27th at 9:30pm.See you there Homie! Bring your homies from Nite Life Car Club! This shit is going down G.! :thumbsup:



*..."THAT'S RIGHT HOLLYWOOD"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Envious Touch

Chillin' on Hollywood


----------



## bigtroubles1

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## Junior LOC

Envious Touch said:


> Chillin' on Hollywood


:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanahoney

Love cruzin Hollywood nd sunset! Does anyone still cruise westwood? Over by ucla? That was fun back in the day but nothing like cruising whittier


----------



## Junior LOC

chicanahoney said:


> Love cruzin Hollywood nd sunset! Does anyone still cruise westwood? Over by ucla? That was fun back in the day but nothing like cruising whittier


DAMN! Whittier was the Shit back in the Days!!! LOL


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mr.glasshouse*+ 


Q-Vo Loko?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *mr.glasshouse*+
> TTT TO THE TOP
> 
> 
> DDD
> 
> Q-Vo Loko?


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> *SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


 TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT for HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT on August 27th at 9:30pm!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING

HOLLYWEED TO THE TOP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> HOLLYWEED TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR

YEII YEII!!!! ONE MORE WEEK! CAN'T WAIT.... TTT!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

big_JR said:


> YEII YEII!!!! ONE MORE WEEK! CAN'T WAIT.... TTT!


 * ..."me either homie"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:cheesy:


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## bigtroubles1

Ya sounds like its gon cracc


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> Ya sounds like its gon cracc


 *..."IT SURE IS GONNA CRACK HOMIE"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:







:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy

Put more pics on Hollywood!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TO THE TOP FOR HOLLYWOOD"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Baddpinoy said:


> Put more pics on Hollywood!!


 *..."I WILL TAKE LOT'S OF PIC'S HOMIE"...*


----------



## bigtroubles1

are we gnna cruise the blvd also ??


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> are we gnna cruise the blvd also ??


 * ..."FROM IN N OUT...WE GONNA ROLL OUT TOGETHER"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC

bigtroubles1 said:


> are we gnna cruise the blvd also ??


Yessir!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

Junior LOC said:


> Yessir!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Junior LOC

Haters are like crickets. Crickets make a lot of noise, you hear it but you can’t see them. Then right when you walk by them, they’re quiet..... BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)Junior LOC CHUCC mr.glasshouse+


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*74_Slow*+


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Valleyriders818* 
*74_Slow*+ 


What up Homies! Its gonna be Cracking this Saturday at the In-N-Out at 9:30pm...


----------



## 74_Slow

hollywood is gonna crack can't wait

Hollywood ttt 
DEDICATION on the boulevard


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61

Hey right before you hit Hollywood this Saturday......


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

FOUR MORE DAYS .


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."3 MORE DAYS...I AINT COUNTING SATURDAY...THAT DAY IS GONNA GO FAST"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ

*TTT*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## 74_Slow

Ttmft


----------



## Junior LOC

74_Slow said:


> Ttmft


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*bigtroubles1* 
*FERNANDOZ*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*chops 2* 
*bigtroubles1* 
*FERNANDOZ*+


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*TTT*


----------



## LUXURYKING

HAVE FUN HOMIES AND BE SAFE OUT THERE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> HAVE FUN HOMIES AND BE SAFE OUT THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*38 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC... AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## big_JR

TTMFT FOR HOLLYWOOD. 2 MORE DAYS YEEEAHH! CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Smok1e420* 
*chepeloks77* 


What Homies, You vatos rolling out on Saturday??

DEDICATION 818 STTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

big_JR said:


> TTMFT FOR HOLLYWOOD. 2 MORE DAYS YEEEAHH! CAN'T WAIT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *Smok1e420*
> *chepeloks77*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> What Homies, You vatos rolling out on Saturday??
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> DEDICATION 818 STTMFT



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

big_JR said:


> TTMFT FOR HOLLYWOOD. 2 MORE DAYS YEEEAHH! CAN'T WAIT.


 *..."ME EITHER"...*


----------



## rolldawg213

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*42 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## 74_Slow

hollywood to the top


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

see u homies tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> see u homies tomorrow :thumbsup:


 * ..."WILL DO"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."LET'S HANG OUT EVERY OTHER SATURDAY...THE REASON...SO THE PEOPLE WON'T COMPLAIN...LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUY'S THINK"... EVERY 2ND AND 4TH SATURDAY OF MONTH WOULD BE FINE"...*


----------



## bigtroubles1

mr.glasshouse said:


> *40 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...**GOOD TIMES.**.LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


:naughty:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:


are u bringing ur homie george riding shotgun


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## jackhopper

it would be nice to do 2 time a month if people would clean up there mess before they leave, thats what messed up pep boys cruise night in panorama city.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

jackhopper said:


> it would be nice to do 2 time a month if people would clean up there mess before they leave, thats what messed up pep boys cruise night in panorama city.


 *...YOUR RIGHT HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."EVERY SECOND AND FOURTH SATURDAY OF THE MONTH WE ARE CRUISING HOLLYWOOD...JUST TO NOT OVERWHELM THE COP'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."REMEBER TO ALL...KEEP YOUR ATTITUDE AT HOME...PICK UP AFTER YOURSELF...IF WE DO ARE PART...THIS WILL KEEP GOING"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."REMEBER TO ALL...KEEP YOUR ATTITUDE AT HOME...PICK UP AFTER YOURSELF...IF WE DO ARE PART...THIS WILL KEEP GOING"...:thumbsup:*


 Well put. TTT


----------



## mrlefty310

Sounds like its gonna b good tonight!!! DEDICATED RIDERZ CC will b out there!


----------



## 74_Slow

hollywood tonight its going down it's on and poppinHOLLYWOOD TTMFT


----------



## 74_Slow

hollywood tonight cruisin the boulevard


----------



## BLUE OWL

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."REMEBER TO ALL...KEEP YOUR ATTITUDE AT HOME...PICK UP AFTER YOURSELF...IF WE DO ARE PART...THIS WILL KEEP GOING"...:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Slow

hollywood is gonna crack you don't wanna hear about it you wanna be about it so bring out your lowriders n have a good time


----------



## big_JR

WESTBOUND CAR CLUB GETTIN READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME......


----------



## El Volo

What time tonight and what area are you all gonna be cruising at on Hollywood Blvd?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

rolldawg213 said:


> are u bringing ur homie george riding shotgun


:rofl:


----------



## 74_Slow

sunset and orange at the in n out at 9:30 then were gonna cruise


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*49 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC... AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

FERNANDOZ said:


> Well put. TTT


 *..."THANKS HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


 *..."SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

El Volo said:


> What time tonight and what area are you all gonna be cruising at on Hollywood Blvd?


 *..."SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE"...*


----------



## VEINStheONE

HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE OUT THERE......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE OUT THERE......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*43 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## bigtroubles1

Address to the in n out


----------



## bigtroubles1

San Bernardino


----------



## RdnLow63

bigtroubles1 said:


> Address to the in n out


101- exit at Sunset and head west

its on the corner of Sunset and Orange


----------



## bigtroubles1

RdnLow63 said:


> 101- exit at Sunset and head westits on the corner of Sunset and Orange


Thanks


----------



## CHUCKS66

bigtroubles1 said:


> Address to the in n out


 7009 W. Sunset Blvd.Hollywood‎ CA‎ 90028


----------



## bigtroubles1

Going to Hollywood cruise night from san Bernardino . Good Times I.E


----------



## bigtroubles1

This was craccin ..


----------



## L-BOOGIE

Yes it was. I saw you out there but didn't think it was you. I thought you might have got rid of the "HOT BOX" to a GOOD TIMER, but i guess you lost your "class"


----------



## L-BOOGIE

There was 99% clean rides out there tonight:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THE DEDICATION FAMILY WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THAT CAME OUT TO MAKE HISTORY IN THIS HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> This was craccin ..


 *..."SURE WAS"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THIS WAS ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE NIGHT'S HOLLYWOOD HAS HAD IN YEAR'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."PLEASE, BE FREE TO POST PICTURE'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."REMEMBER, EVERY 2ND AND 4TH SATURDAY OF THE MONTH"...*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

Had A Great time!! It was crackin out in HOLLYWOOD!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

L-BOOGIE said:


> Yes it was. I saw you out there but didn't think it was you. I thought you might have got rid of the "HOT BOX" to a GOOD TIMER, but i guess you lost your "class"


 Lol ya I rep the ALL MIGHTY GOOD TIMES G . THEY TAKE CARE OF ME IT'S A GREAT FAMILY


----------



## bigtroubles1

PICCCCCCS . THEIR WERE LOTS OF PEOPLE TAKING PICS . LET SEE THEM ..


----------



## big_JR

WESTBOUND C.C HAD A GREAT TIME.... IT WAS POPPIN! LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ONE..


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

it was krackin!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."MY CAMERA HAD LOW BATTERY...LET'S SEE IF HOMIE'S HAD PIC'S"...*


----------



## OG 61

It was Crackin for sure ! ! !

~ BETTER DAYS LOS ANGELES ~ had a good time




































































































for you Biker Cops :finger:


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

in n out was so packed we couldnt even fit in there. we posted up on hollywood blvd in front of the disney theatre and it was crackion. i have never seen it that packed before. this cruise night was badass. CITYWIDE had a great time.


----------



## OG 61

BIG PIMPIN :roflmao:









and this guy thought he was going to climb into a party :bowrofl:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

OG 61 said:


> It was Crackin for sure ! ! !
> 
> ~ BETTER DAYS LOS ANGELES ~ had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you Biker Cops :finger:


*..."THANK'S FOR PIC'S HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

E.L.A.93Caprice said:


> in n out was so packed we couldnt even fit in there. we posted up on hollywood blvd in front of the disney theatre and it was crackion. i have never seen it that packed before. this cruise night was badass. CITYWIDE had a great time.


 *..."IT WAS HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

OG 61 said:


> BIG PIMPIN :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this guy thought he was going to climb into a party :bowrofl:



*..."LOL...GOOD PIC'S"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## mr.glasshouse

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


*..."NICE PIC'S...THANK'S FOR PIC'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*53 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."WHAT OTHER CLUB'S WERE OUT THERE YESTERDAY...SO I CAN POST UP ON LIST"...*


----------



## mrlefty310

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."WHAT OTHER CLUB'S WERE OUT THERE YESTERDAY...SO I CAN POST UP ON LIST"...*


 DEDICATED RIDERZ CC was out there last night


----------



## 74_Slow

hollywood was cracking thanks to all the car club that came out can't wait till the next 1


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Hollywood was Off the Hook last Night.... Lowriders were infesting the Streets of Hollywood and everyone Enjoyed our presence!!


----------



## Junior LOC

*Click on the Pics to EXPAND them...






























































*


----------



## Junior LOC

In-N-Out pictures...


----------



## Junior LOC

In-N-Out pictures...


----------



## Junior LOC

In-N-Out pictures...


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC

Whole lot of people viewing this thread right now...BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."IT WAS HISTORY IN MAKING"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*REACH_19* 
*SICKTOON*+ 
*74_Slow* 
*RareClass*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... **58 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC...LEGEND'S CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## 74_Slow




----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."CAN'T WAIT FOR SECOND SAT OF SEPT...AGAIN ON BOULEVARD"... ..."THANKS TO FERNANDOZ FROM WESTBOUND"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG BEAR

THE COUNCIL had a lot of fun last night, so packed we park across the street ......


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BIG BEAR said:


> THE COUNCIL had a lot of fun last night, so packed we park across the street ......


 *..."GLAD YOU GUY'S MADE IT"...*


----------



## 74_Slow

more pics from hollywood cruise night. DEDICATION appreciate all the car clubs that came out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

74_Slow said:


> more pics from hollywood cruise night. DEDICATION appreciate all the car clubs that came out
> View attachment 355280
> 
> View attachment 355281
> View attachment 355282
> View attachment 355283
> View attachment 355284
> View attachment 355285
> View attachment 355286
> View attachment 355287



*..."CLEAN PIC'S SLOW"...*


----------



## CadillacSak

Damn man last night was poppin in Hollywood with atlest 50+ cars ....it was like being in crenshaw but only on a Saturday and surrounded with hot bitches going and coming in and out the clubs....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CadillacSak said:


> Damn man last night was poppin in Hollywood with atlest 50+ cars ....it was like being in crenshaw but only on a Saturday and surrounded with hot bitches going and coming in and out the clubs....


 *..."THE HOMIE'S COUNTED ABOUT 125 PLUS"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## MCLOVING

CadillacSak said:


> Damn man last night was poppin in Hollywood with atlest 50+ cars ....it was like being in crenshaw but only on a Saturday and surrounded with hot bitches going and coming in and out the clubs....


Agree x2:thumbsup:


----------



## IRPhotography

Hey guys, this is a lil clip I put together of last night. Next time I have to get more video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URMVhlJqoE0

-IR-


----------



## Junior LOC

IRPhotography said:


> Hey guys, this is a lil clip I put together of last night. Next time I have to get more video.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URMVhlJqoE0-IR-


 Firme Video Homie!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... **54 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC
ALTERED ONES
mr.glasshouse+
TRY ME
IRPhotography
What up Homies! I personally wanted to say *Thanks to everyone who came out last night to Support* the *DEDICATION 818 Hollywood Cruise Night! 
*
Lowriders from everywhere came out to have a good time and we infested the Streets of Hollywood and the people of Hollywood Loved our Presence.

I want to Thank *El Volo*/*IR Productions* for putting together this Video.... A few of the Homies from Lo-Lows Car Club are in it....

<font size="4">


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IRPhotography said:


> Hey guys, this is a lil clip I put together of last night. Next time I have to get more video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URMVhlJqoE0
> 
> -IR-


 ..."IS THIS "VOLO'S" HOMIE... RIGHT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... **55 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... **57 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 2 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*MCLOVING* 
*porkys1965impalass* 
*Junior LOC*+ 
*64 Manny* 
*TRY ME*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

THAT SHIT WAS CRACKING PROPS FOR THOSE WHO CAME OUT.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... **59 TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC...LEGEND'S CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... 61** TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC...LEGEND'S CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 4 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*chepeloks77* 
*LITTLE MAN* 
*Junior LOC*+ 
*porkys1965impalass*


----------



## Junior LOC

CARLITOS WAY said:


> THAT SHIT WAS CRACKING PROPS FOR THOSE WHO CAME OUT.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CARLITOS WAY said:


> THAT SHIT WAS CRACKING PROPS FOR THOSE WHO CAME OUT.:thumbsup:


 *..."TRUE THAT"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

Here are a few Vidoes that the Homie *Slow* from that *DEDICATION 818 Car Club* filmed while we were Hanging out at the *In-N-Out in Hollywood*...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THE 2ND N 4TH SAT OF MONTH AND IF WE ALL COME OUT AND SUPPORT...THIS COULD VERY WELL BE ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE NIGHT'S OUT THERE...REMEMBER...NEGATIVE ATTITUDE AT HOME...PICK UP AFTER YOUR SELF...NO LOUD MUSIC...THE NEIGHBOR'S WERE COMPLAINING ABOUT LOUD MUSIC...THAT'S WHY THEM COP'S CAME...IN NOUT IS COOL WITH US BEING THERE...AS LONG AS WE BUY FOOD...LET'S KEEP THIS GOING...EVEN THE SECURITY GUARD WAS HELPING US OUT...HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC

The Homie *Oscar* from the *DEDICATION 818 C.C.* Hitting Switches in Hollywood.... Filmed by the Homie *SLOW*.


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THE 2ND N 4TH SAT OF MONTH AND IF WE ALL COME OUT AND SUPPORT...THIS COULD VERY WELL BE ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE NIGHT'S OUT THERE...REMEMBER...NEGATIVE ATTITUDE AT HOME...PICK UP AFTER YOUR SELF...NO LOUD MUSIC...THE NEIGHBOR'S WERE COMPLAINING ABOUT LOUD MUSIC...THAT'S WHY THEM COP'S CAME...IN NOUT IS COOL WITH US BEING THERE...AS LONG AS WE BUY FOOD...LET'S KEEP THIS GOING...EVEN THE SECURITY GUARD WAS HELPING US OUT...HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...:thumbsup:*


Yup, :thumbsup: You could even here the Security in one of the Videos i just posted that SLOW recorded...BWAHAHAHA!!! 

Cool Ass Security, he wasn't even tripping.


----------



## chav$

Lifestyle was all in. . .


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Here are a few Vidoes that the Homie *Slow* from that *DEDICATION 818 Car Club* filmed while we were Hanging out at the *In-N-Out in Hollywood*...



*..."CLEAN VIDEO'S JR"...*


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

chav$ said:


> View attachment 355412
> View attachment 355408
> Lifestyle was all in. . .


*..."LIFESTYLE CAME OUT HARD"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

chav$ said:


> View attachment 355412
> View attachment 355408
> Lifestyle was all in. . .


Hell Yeah you (LIFESTYLE) Guys were! I saw you guys Posted on Hollywood Blvd. Thanks for coming out Last Night Homies, Together we made this Shit Crack in Hollywood!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... 63** TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC...LEGEND'S CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...CITY KING'S...CITY LIFE CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."CLEAN VIDEO'S JR"...*


Yessir! But the *THANKS* actually goes out to the *Homie SLOW *since he filmed them and Posted them up on YouTube. 

I just posted'em up on Here.. LOL


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."IT'S TIME TO SHOW THE COP'S AND IGNORANT PEOPLE...THAT LOWRIDER'S...ARE JUST HERE TO CRUISE AND HAVE FUN...WHEN YOU SEE A COP...JUST SAY HI...SHOW THEM THE RESPECT AND THEY WON'T MESS WITH YOU"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)

Junior LOC 
L-BOOGIE+ 
CARLITOS WAY


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 4 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*SICKTOON*+ 
*L-BOOGIE*+ 
*inkera* 
*esjmami*+ 
*EL HAM*


----------



## L-BOOGIE

:boink:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THANK'S TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 4 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*Sir Lexxx* 
*adams58* 
*SICKTOON*+ 
*esjmami*+ 
*EL HAM*


----------



## flaco78

DAAAAAAAAM LOOKS LIKE A ANOTHER BOMB AS TIME IN HOLLYWOOD..BIG UPS TO ALL THE WEST COST CHAPTERS 4 HOLDING IT DOWN..OTRA COSA THANKS FOR SHARING THE VIDS & PICS.I SEENN THE NEW SHIRTS IN THE VIDEO THEY LOOK FIRME..I NEED TO GET ME SOME..


----------



## IRPhotography

mr.glasshouse said:


> ..."IS THIS "VOLO'S" HOMIE... RIGHT


Yessir Mr. Glasshouse. It was nice meeting ya.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Elite64* 
*IRPhotography* 
*OLDTIME47*


----------



## IRPhotography

Junior LOC said:


> Firme Video Homie!


Thanks Junior! Had a good time! 
For you guys that want to check out more videos of Volo's Photoshoots you can check out my Photography/ Video Page page @ https://www.facebook.com/IRPhotography.Productions and also on my youtube channel @ 
http://www.youtube.com/user/IRPhotoProductions?feature=mhee 
Thanks guys!
-IR-


----------



## Junior LOC

IRPhotography said:


> Thanks Junior! Had a good time!
> For you guys that want to check out more videos of Volo's Photoshoots you can check out my Photography/ Video Page page @ https://www.facebook.com/IRPhotography.Productions and also on my youtube channel @
> http://www.youtube.com/user/IRPhotoProductions?feature=mhee
> Thanks guys!
> -IR-


I will check out both sites... Thanks again IR Productions.


----------



## CHUCKS66

I drove from Phoenix for this cruise Worth the drive! Bad as cruise! Had a good time


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.* 
*CHUCKS66* 
*74_Slow*+ 
*MR. BIG HAPPY*+ 
*chepeloks77*


----------



## Junior LOC

CHUCKS66 said:


> I drove from Phoenix for this cruise Worth the drive! Bad as cruise! Had a good time


Whats up Chucks? 

Damn Homie, you drove from Pheonix? Thats Firme!!! Thanks for coming out on Saturday, Glad you enjoyed the Cruise and Hanging out at the in-N-Out.


----------



## CHUCKS66

Yeah ..thanks homie it was definitely worth the drive..:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*MI CAMINO '85*+


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Chino_1* 
*REACH_19*


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

T
T
T


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*sideshow60*


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*rolldawg213*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*rivman* 
*LITTLE MAN*


----------



## rolldawg213

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

rolldawg213 said:


> :nicoderm:


Whats up Rolldawg! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

IRPhotography said:


> Yessir Mr. Glasshouse. It was nice meeting ya.


 *..."COOL VIDEO HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CHUCKS66 said:


> I drove from Phoenix for this cruise Worth the drive! Bad as cruise! Had a good time


 *..."GLAD YOU CAME OUT HOMIE...YOU HAVE PIC'S"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*SSwrvin.* 
*MI CAMINO '85*+


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Sporty67* 
*BIG KLEVS*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*D.A.K.AS* 
*REACH_19* 
*BIG KLEVS* 
*Sporty67* 


What up Homies?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## VEINStheONE

*HIGHCLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE IN HOLLYWOOD......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> *HIGHCLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE IN HOLLYWOOD......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


 *..."GOOD TO HEAR YOU HAD A GOOD TIME"...*


----------



## BEARFACE

It was off the hook sat night cant wait for the next one :thumbsup: nice videos junior loc thats my 62 in the second video.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*


BEARFACE said:



It was off the hook sat night cant wait for the next one :thumbsup: nice videos junior loc thats my 62 in the second video.

Click to expand...

 ..."THE GREEN ONE...WHAT CLUB YOU FROM"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."ONE OF THE BEST CRUISE NIGHTS OUT THERE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THESE ARE THE DATES FOR SEPTEMBER...GET THEM DOWN AND SPREAD THE WORD...SEPT. 10 AND 24...AT 8:30 AT THE IN N OUT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

OLD PICS....


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## bigtroubles1

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... 61** TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...**GOOD TIMES CC...**MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC...LEGEND'S CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


all tha way from san bernardino.. straight rider shit


----------



## bigtroubles1

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."GOOD TO HEAR YOU HAD A** GOOD TIME"...*


:yes:


----------



## BIG RANDY

THE PHARAOHS OF OXNARD HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT!!! HERE ARE SOME PICTURES FROM THE PARKING LOT..............


----------



## BIG RANDY




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## BEARFACE

mr.glasshouse said:


> * ..."THE GREEN ONE...WHAT CLUB YOU FROM"...*


 Ya the green one no club but i roll with the homies from CITY LIFE


----------



## rolldawg213

Junior LOC said:


> Whats up Rolldawg! :thumbsup:


nothing much,just gotta fix my mc so i wont get stuck again


----------



## rolldawg213

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:


are you rolling on sunday ?


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*rolldawg213* 
*mrlefty310* 
*Hpbz*


----------



## Junior LOC

VEINStheONE said:


> *HIGHCLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE IN HOLLYWOOD......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


:h5:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Junior LOC

BIG RANDY said:


> THE PHARAOHS OF OXNARD HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE CRUISE NIGHT!!! HERE ARE SOME PICTURES FROM THE PARKING LOT..............


Nice Pictures Homie... I see my Black '64 SS in one of them :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Hpbz* 
*PERRO62* 
*rolldawg213* 
*mrlefty310*


----------



## Junior LOC

rolldawg213 said:


> nothing much,just gotta fix my mc so i wont get stuck again


Orale... What happened? Did it give you problems on the Blvd?


----------



## Junior LOC

BEARFACE said:


> It was off the hook sat night cant wait for the next one :thumbsup: nice videos junior loc thats my 62 in the second video.


Thats a Bad Ass '62 you got there Homie! See you on Sept. 10th again at the In-N-Out in Hollywood.


----------



## Junior LOC

bigtroubles1 said:


> all tha way from san bernardino.. straight rider shit


Thats for real... Glad you made it to show some Support Big Troubles!!


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT for Hollywood Cruise Night


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT


----------



## BEARFACE

Junior LOC said:


> Thats a Bad Ass '62 you got there Homie! See you on Sept. 10th again at the In-N-Out in Hollywood.


Thanks big dogg sounds good see ya on the 10th :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*74_Slow*+ 


*Whats up RAZA!?*


----------



## VEINStheONE

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB IN HOLLYWOOD LAST SATURDAY.....


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*STKN209* 
*HEMET JORGE*


----------



## Junior LOC

VEINStheONE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB IN HOLLYWOOD LAST SATURDAY.....
> 
> View attachment 356298


Yessir!! You sure were there! 

I spotted your Sick ass '64 when you 1st pulled into the Parking lot. I was Like, wait a minute, thats the one I saw at the L.A. Supershow just a few weeks ago! BWAHAAHAHA! 

Clean Car homie... Love the Custom Paint job on it...

*I hope to see you and more of the HIGHCLASS Fam on Sept. 10th at the Same spot and same time of 9pm*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*


BEARFACE said:



Ya the green one no club but i roll with the homies from CITY LIFE

Click to expand...

 ..."YOU HAVE A CLEAN SIX DEUCE HOMIE...THANK YOU AND CITY LIFE FOR COMING THRU"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mr.glasshouse*+ 
*STKN209*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BIG RANDY said:


>



*..."THANK'S FOR SHARING...CLEAN PIC'S...THANK'S FOR COMING HOMIE"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THANK'S FOR SHARING...CLEAN PIC'S...THANK'S FOR COMING HOMIE"...*


X64 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... 64** TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC...LEGEND'S CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...CITY KING'S...CITY LIFE CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB IN HOLLYWOOD LAST SATURDAY.....
> 
> View attachment 356298


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mr.glasshouse*+ 
*ciscosfc*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup:


What up Loco! Can't wait till September 10th for the Next Hollywood Cruise Night!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> What up Loco! Can't wait till September 10th for the Next Hollywood Cruise Night!


 *..."ME EITHER"...*


----------



## VEINStheONE

Junior LOC said:


> Yessir!! You sure were there!
> 
> I spotted your Sick ass '64 when you 1st pulled into the Parking lot. I was Like, wait a minute, thats the one I saw at the L.A. Supershow just a few weeks ago! BWAHAAHAHA!
> 
> Clean Car homie... Love the Custom Paint job on it...
> 
> *I hope to see you and more of the HIGHCLASS Fam on Sept. 10th at the Same spot and same time of 9pm*


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE WE WILL BE BACK OUT THERE IN SEPT. 10 FOR SURE....TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mightymouse

LA TIMES C.C AT HOLLYWOOD BLVD


----------



## mightymouse

[/IMG]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE WE WILL BE BACK OUT THERE IN SEPT. 10 FOR SURE....TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 *..."FIRME"...*


----------



## rolldawg213

Junior LOC said:


> Orale... What happened? Did it give you problems on the Blvd?


at in n out,i think is the alternator


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mightymouse said:


> LA TIMES C.C AT HOLLYWOOD BLVD


*..."CLEAN PIC'S HOMIE...YOUR 63 RAG LOOKED CLEAN HOMIE...THANK'S FOR COMING AND SHARING YOUR PIC'S HOMIE...POST MORE IF YOU HAVE MORE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> at in n out,i think is the alternator


 * ..."AT THE IN N OUT HOMIE"...*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE NEXT HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE NEXT HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


 *..."HOPE YOU GUY'S CAN MAKE IT"...*


----------



## mightymouse

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 6 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*mightymouse* 
*Elite64* 
*VEINStheONE*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mightymouse said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE

mightymouse said:


> LA TIMES C.C AT HOLLYWOOD BLVD


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 6 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*CARLITOS WAY* 
*909 MAJESTICS* 
*VEINStheONE* 
*mightymouse* 
*Elite64*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 4 guests)

Junior LOC
909 MAJESTICS
VEINStheONE
mr.glasshouse+
mightymouse
Elite64
Whats Cracking Raza?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 4 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*Junior LOC*+ 
*VEINStheONE* 
*luvict60* 
*mightymouse* 
*Elite64*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE YOU GO...AS OF RIGHT NOW...IF I LEFT ANYONE OUT...PM"... 64** TO LIST **..."**DEDICATION CC**...WESTSIDE CC...ONE LIFE CC...CITYWIDE CC...LOLOWS CC...LA GENTE CC...RARE CLASS CC...LA TIME'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...STRAY'S CC... VALLEY LIFE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...NEW EXPOSURE CC...SWIFT CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...LAKRAS CC...BROWNSIDE CC...PRIMEROS CC...MEMORY LANE CC...ST8 CLOWNING CC...USO CC...LIFESTYLE CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...ELITE CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...GOOD TIMES CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...TECHNIQUES CC...PRIDE CC...STREETSTYLE...DEDICATED RIDERZ CC...PHARAOH'S CC...HIGH CLASS CC...WEST SIDE ORIGINAL CC...STYLISTICS CC...CITY LIFE CC...JUS' DIPIN CC...MILLENUIM CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...VENTURA COUNTY RIDER'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...AUTOHOLIC'S CC...MANIACO'S CC...LEGEND'S CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...CITY KING'S...CITY LIFE CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC AND A GANG OF SOLO RIDER'S...I'LL ADD TO THE LIST...FOR WHOEVER'S GOING"...BIG FISH AND VOLO PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE THERE TOO...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mightymouse said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Thats "Kurupted '84" huh?? :thumbsup:

Clean Ride G.


----------



## Junior LOC

VEINStheONE said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE WE WILL BE BACK OUT THERE IN SEPT. 10 FOR SURE....TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That's Whats Up G.! Gracias for the Support Homie!! 

*DEDICATION 818* *C.C. *and *HIGHCLASS* *C.C.* TTMFT!


----------



## Junior LOC

mightymouse said:


> [/IMG]


LA TIMES WAS ROLLING DEEP in Hollywood!

Nice Shot of the Rides along with the Hollywood Stars Beside them :nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

rolldawg213 said:


> at in n out,i think is the alternator


Easy Fix then... See you out there on Sept. 10th and on the 24th if you can make it again...


----------



## mightymouse

[


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."AGAIN...DEDICATION CC...THANK'S ALL THE CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDER'S THAT CAME OUT...AND ALSO A BIG RESPECT TO ALL THE HOMIE'S THAT CAME FROM A 1 HOUR TO 7 HOUR DISTANCE'S...YOU KNOW...WHO YOU ARE...WE HIGHLY APPRECIATE IT...WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP THIS GOING FOR ALL OF US...REMEMBER SEPT 10TH AND 24TH AT 9:00 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT...HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mightymouse said:


> [


*..."THANK'S FOR PIC'S "MIGHTY MOUSE"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE NEXT HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


For Sure... Roll Deep!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*MI CAMINO '85*+ 
*Junior LOC*+ 
*mightymouse*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."AGAIN...DEDICATION CC...THANK'S ALL THE CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDER'S THAT CAME OUT...AND ALSO A BIG RESPECT TO ALL THE HOMIE'S THAT CAME FROM A 1 HOUR TO 7 HOUR DISTANCE'S...YOU KNOW...WHO YOU ARE...WE HIGHLY APPRECIATE IT...WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP THIS GOING FOR ALL OF US...REMEMBER SEPT 10TH AND 24TH AT 9:00 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT...HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...*


X64 :thumbsup:


----------



## mightymouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."GOOD NIGHT HOMIE'S"... HTTT*


----------



## CHUCKS66

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."AGAIN...DEDICATION CC...THANK'S ALL THE CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDER'S THAT CAME OUT...AND ALSO A BIG RESPECT TO ALL THE HOMIE'S THAT CAME FROM A 1 HOUR TO 7 HOUR DISTANCE'S...YOU KNOW...WHO YOU ARE...WE HIGHLY APPRECIATE IT...WE ARE TRYING TO KEEP THIS GOING FOR ALL OF US...REMEMBER SEPT 10TH AND 24TH AT 9:00 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT...HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Junior LOC 
Hpbz
HTTT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*BOSS HOGIN*


----------



## Junior LOC

:sprint:


----------



## Junior LOC

:ninja:


----------



## Junior LOC

:guns:


----------



## VEINStheONE

Junior LOC said:


> That's Whats Up G.! Gracias for the Support Homie!!
> 
> *DEDICATION 818* *C.C. *and *HIGHCLASS* *C.C.* TTMFT!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP"... **:machinegun: *


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CHUCKS66 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 * ..."LET'S SEE WHEN YOU COME BACK DOWN TO TOWN...CALL ME WHEN YOU COME BACK DOWN MARTIN 18185381119"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 * ..."HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S ALL TOGETHER IN HOLLYWOOD"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."TO ALL THE CLUB'S...PLEASE SEND ME A PM... OR CALL ME "MARTIN 1-818-538-1119...FOR WHO'S COMING ON THE 10TH...IM DOING A NEW LIST"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...
*


----------



## Junior LOC

:nicoderm:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

*IMA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE AFTER WORK WITH MY ~WESTSIDE~ RIDAHS* :biggrin:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

STYLISTICS L.A. INC. WILL BE THERE HOMIE


mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."TO ALL THE CLUB'S...PLEASE SEND ME A PM... OR CALL ME "MARTIN 1-818-538-1119...FOR WHO'S COMING ON THE 10TH...IM DOING A NEW LIST"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...DEDICATED RYDER'S CC...13 ON LIST"...
*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Robert =woody65=* 
*MI CAMINO '85*+


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HTTT


----------



## mightymouse

[/IMG]







[/I


----------



## mrlefty310

74_Slow said:


> View attachment 355251
> View attachment 355252
> View attachment 355253
> View attachment 355254
> View attachment 355255
> View attachment 355256
> View attachment 355257
> View attachment 355258
> View attachment 355259
> View attachment 355260


NICE PIKS HOMIE CAN'T WAIT FOR DA NXT CRUISE!!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

Junior LOC 
javy71 
sideshow60


----------



## Junior LOC

mightymouse said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/I


Firme Pics Mighty Mouse! Thanks for Sharing Them Big Dogg!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:machinegun:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup:


Can't wait for the next one homie


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*MI 71*


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Can't wait for the next one homie


Serio! Me either... The Next one is on* Sept. 10th *and also on the *24th.

If your Camino aint ready by then you can roll with me in tha '64 Homie!*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> Serio! Me either... The Next one is on* Sept. 10th *and also on the *24th.If your Camino aint ready by then you can roll with me in tha '64 Homie!*


 HOLLYWOOD HERE WE COME


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> HOLLYWOOD HERE WE COME


YESSIR!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT


----------



## VEINStheONE

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
> DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...10 ON LIST"...
> *


*TTT........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

*COUNT US IN : STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE....*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mightymouse said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/I


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...DEDICATED RYDER'S CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...CITY LIFE CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...PRIMEROS CC...LAKRAS CC...LIFESTYLE CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...PRIDE CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...CITYWIDE CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...JUS DIPIN CC...31 ON LIST"...
*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
> DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...DEDICATED RYDER'S CC...13 ON LIST"...
> *


FIRME!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> FIRME!!


 *..."YUP"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."YUP"...*


:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT


 *..."THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."EIGHT ONE EIGHT VALLEY...LOS ANGELES...OXNARD...SAN GABRIEL VALLEY...SAN BERNANDINO COUNTY...INLAND EMPIRE...HARBOR AREA...ARIZONA...SUPPORTING THE HOLLYWOOD MOVEMENT"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...DEDICATED RYDER'S CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...CITY LIFE CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...PRIMEROS CC...LAKRAS CC...LIFESTYLE CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...PRIDE CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...CITYWIDE CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...JUS DIPIN CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...DELINQUENT'S SOUTH BAY CC...GOOD TIMES CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...CITY KING'S...EVIL SIDE CC...AMIGO'S CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...TOGETHER CC...CASUAL'S CC...NATRURAL HIGH CC...HIGH TIME'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...ELITE CC...BETTER DAYS CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...MILLENUIM CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...ROYAL FANTASIES CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...OLD MEMORIES CC...57 ON LIST"...
*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...DEDICATED RYDER'S CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...CITY LIFE CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...PRIMEROS CC...LAKRAS CC...LIFESTYLE CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...PRIDE CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...CITYWIDE CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...JUS DIPIN CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...DELINQUENT'S SOUTH BAY CC...GOOD TIMES CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...CITY KING'S...EVIL SIDE CC...AMIGO'S CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...TOGETHER CC...CASUAL'S CC...NATRURAL HIGH CC...HIGH TIME'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...ELITE CC...BETTER DAYS CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...MILLENUIM CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...ROYAL FANTASIES CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...OLD MEMORIES CC...RARE CLASS CC...58 ON LIST"...
*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."NEW LIST HOMIE'S...IF I LEFT SOMEBODY OUT...PM OR CALL ME"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:biggrin:


----------



## Ernie70Caprice

_*dam *__*that *__*shit looks *__*bad ass *__*ima be out there for sure for the next one*_ :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ernie70Caprice said:


> _*dam *__*that *__*shit looks *__*bad ass *__*ima be out there for sure for the next one*_ :biggrin::thumbsup:


 * ..."SEE YOU IN HOLLYWOOD HOMIE"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## VEINStheONE

*HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TTMFT.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ

Bump!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HTTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...DEDICATED RYDER'S CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...CITY LIFE CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...PRIMEROS CC...LAKRAS CC...LIFESTYLE CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...PRIDE CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...CITYWIDE CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...JUS DIPIN CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...DELINQUENT'S SOUTH BAY CC...GOOD TIMES CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...CITY KING'S...EVIL SIDE CC...AMIGO'S CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...TOGETHER CC...CASUAL'S CC...NATRURAL HIGH CC...HIGH TIME'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...ELITE CC...BETTER DAYS CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...MILLENUIM CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...ROYAL FANTASIES CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...OLD MEMORIES CC...RARE CLASS CC...VIEJITOS CC...OUR STYLE CC...60 ON LIST"...JUST CONFIRMED WITH "KALIE"...THAT THERE BRINGING HUGO'S CAR TO CRUISE NIGHT"...
*


----------



## Mr Vintage Machine

COOL
I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT THIS SAT. I'LL BRING MY 68 CHEVY pu. UN MODIFIED, IF THAT'S COOL


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Mr Vintage Machine said:


> COOL
> I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT THIS SAT. I'LL BRING MY 68 CHEVY pu. UN MODIFIED, IF THAT'S COOL


 *..."COME ALONG HOMIE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE

*A FEW CLUBS HIT ME UP AN THERE TALKING ABOUT ROLLING OUT THERE TONIGHT SO IF U AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WE OUT THERE AROUND 9 OR SO.....*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlefty310

Where is everybody meeting at tonight?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HAVE FUN HOMIE'S...POST PIC'S HOMIE'S"...*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:yes:


----------



## LITTLE MAN

ILLUSTRIOUS, ISLANDERS,STRICTLY FAMILY,SOUTHBOUND,AND OUR STYLE C.C WERE OUT LAST NIGHT. COMING HOME FROM HOLLYWOOD ON THE 110 FWY THE HOMIES CAR BROKE DOWN AND WHILE WAITING FOR THE TOW TRUCK ON THE SHOULDER OF THE FWY WAS STRUCK BY A DRUNK DRIVER. 1 MEMBER OF OUR STYLE CC WAS KILLED AND ANOTHER IS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO ON A DIFFERENT THREAD LATER ON HELP IN COLLECTING DONATIONS AT SEVERAL EVENTS AND FUNCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED. R.I.P AND GOD BLESS HUGO:angel: OUR STYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LITTLE MAN said:


> ILLUSTRIOUS, ISLANDERS,STRICTLY FAMILY,SOUTHBOUND,AND OUR STYLE C.C WERE OUT LAST NIGHT. COMING HOME FROM HOLLYWOOD ON THE 110 FWY THE HOMIES CAR BROKE DOWN AND WHILE WAITING FOR THE TOW TRUCK ON THE SHOULDER OF THE FWY WAS STRUCK BY A DRUNK DRIVER. 1 MEMBER OF OUR STYLE CC WAS KILLED AND ANOTHER IS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO ON A DIFFERENT THREAD LATER ON HELP IN COLLECTING DONATIONS AT SEVERAL EVENTS AND FUNCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED. R.I.P AND GOD BLESS HUGO:angel: OUR STYLE CAR CLUB


 *..."REST IN PEACE TO THE HOMIE HUGO FROM OURSTYLE CC...A RIDER LAID TO REST:angel:...DEDICATION CC"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."IN MEMORY OF THE HOMIE HUGO FROM OUR STYLE CC"...
THE HOMIE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY...WHILE THE HOMIE HUGO WAS HELPING A HOMIE OUT WITH HIS CAR ON FREEWAY...WHILE COMING BACK FROM CRUISING "HOLLYWOOD"...WHILE A DRUNK DRIVER STRUCK HIM AND ONE OF HIS CLUB MEMBER'S...HUGO DIED ON THE SCENE...WHILE HIS MEMBER IS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE...WE ARE TRYING TO GET DONATION'S FOR HIS FAMILY...SO THIS SATURDAY AT THE IN N OUT...LET'S ALL GET TOGETHER AND DONATE TO HELP THE HOMIE'S FAMILY OUT...LET'S ALL PRAY FOR HIS FELLOW MEMBER...AND AFTER THAT...LET'S TAKE A CRUISE FOR THE HOMIE..."HOLLYWOOD STYLE"...THANK'S FROM MR.GLASSHOUSE AND THE DEDICATION CC FAMILY"...









..."ANY AMOUNT OF DONATION IS APPRECIATED...THANK YOU"...
REST IN PEACE "HUGO...JUICE"...:angel:

*


----------



## VEINStheONE

*R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CAR CLUB I TOOK THIS FLICK LAST NIGHT BEFORE WE WENT CRUISEN HOLLYWOOD BLVD.....THE LOWRIDING WORLD IS GOING TO MISS U BIG HOMIE.......:angel:*


----------



## VEINStheONE

THIS IS THE HOMIES CAR THAT IS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE WE ARE ALL PRAYING FOR U GEE....:angel:TOOK THIS FLICK LAST NIGHT BEFORE WE HIT HOLLYWOOD......


----------



## bigtroubles1

damn srry to hear about yur homie g. the next cruise in hollywood should be dedicated to hugo and im sure u can get in n out to maybe help out with donations


----------



## rolldawg213

sorry to hear this


----------



## VEINStheONE

HUGO CRUISEN HOLLYWOOD BLVD.....U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CC.......:angel::angel:


----------



## LITTLE MAN

DISPENSA G FOR NOT PUTTING U UP THERE WITH THE CLICK THEY KNOW DALM WELL HIGH CLASS WAS REPRESENTING WITH US WE`RE ALL TOGETHER IN THIS CARNAL R.I.P JUICE:angel:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> View attachment 358576
> 
> 
> HUGO CRUISEN HOLLYWOOD BLVD.....U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CC.......:angel::angel:



*..."CLEAN PIC"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> damn srry to hear about yur homie g. the next cruise in hollywood should be dedicated to hugo and im sure u can get in n out to maybe help out with donations


 *...THANKS FOR POSITIVE REMARKS"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> View attachment 358534
> 
> 
> *R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CAR CLUB I TOOK THIS FLICK LAST NIGHT BEFORE WE WENT CRUISEN HOLLYWOOD BLVD.....THE LOWRIDING WORLD IS GOING TO MISS U BIG HOMIE.......:angel:*


 *..."SAD...THEY SHOULD GIVE CAR TO OLDEST DAUGHTER"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

VEINStheONE said:


> THIS IS THE HOMIES CAR THAT IS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE WE ARE ALL PRAYING FOR U GEE....:angel:TOOK THIS FLICK LAST NIGHT BEFORE WE HIT HOLLYWOOD......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358539



*..."SAD STORY...HOPEFULLY HE MAKE'S IT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> sorry to hear this


 *..."THANK'S"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."IN MEMORY OF THE HOMIE HUGO FROM OUR STYLE CC"...
THE HOMIE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY...WHILE THE HOMIE HUGO WAS HELPING A HOMIE OUT WITH HIS CAR ON FREEWAY...WHILE COMING BACK FROM CRUISING "HOLLYWOOD"...WHILE A DRUNK DRIVER STRUCK HIM AND ONE OF HIS CLUB MEMBER'S...HUGO DIED ON THE SCENE...WHILE HIS MEMBER IS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE...WE ARE TRYING TO GET DONATION'S FOR HIS FAMILY...SO THIS SATURDAY AT THE IN N OUT...LET'S ALL GET TOGETHER AND DONATE TO HELP THE HOMIE'S FAMILY OUT...LET'S ALL PRAY FOR HIS FELLOW MEMBER...AND AFTER THAT...LET'S TAKE A CRUISE FOR THE HOMIE..."HOLLYWOOD STYLE"...THANK'S FROM MR.GLASSHOUSE AND THE DEDICATION CC FAMILY"...









..."ANY AMOUNT OF DONATION IS APPRECIATED...THANK YOU"...
REST IN PEACE "HUGO...JUICE"...:angel:

*


----------



## VEINStheONE

LITTLE MAN said:


> DISPENSA G FOR NOT PUTTING U UP THERE WITH THE CLICK THEY KNOW DALM WELL HIGH CLASS WAS REPRESENTING WITH US WE`RE ALL TOGETHER IN THIS CARNAL R.I.P JUICE:angel:


*ITS COOL LIL MAN.....WE ALL HAD FUN OUT THERE LAST NIGHT CRUISING HOLLYWOOD BLVD CHILLING WITH ALL THE HOMIES......R.I.P. HUGO EVERYONE WILL MISS U HOMIE AN I HOPE THE OTHER HUGO PULLS THROUGH.....HIGHCLASS CC SENDS OUT THERE CONDOLENCES TO HUGO AND HIS FAMILY....:angel::angel:*


----------



## SSwrvin.

Damn Homie I still caint believe it. Classy vato. You will be missed carnal. R.I.P. HUGO 
and lets pray for the other Hugo who is still fighting for his life.


----------



## VEINStheONE




----------



## Boy.HighClass

Rip Hugo much love he held it down and was a rider everytime i talked to him he was cool as fuck and real welcoming he will be missed


----------



## harborarea310

LITTLE MAN said:


> ILLUSTRIOUS, ISLANDERS,STRICTLY FAMILY,SOUTHBOUND,AND OUR STYLE C.C WERE OUT LAST NIGHT. COMING HOME FROM HOLLYWOOD ON THE 110 FWY THE HOMIES CAR BROKE DOWN AND WHILE WAITING FOR THE TOW TRUCK ON THE SHOULDER OF THE FWY WAS STRUCK BY A DRUNK DRIVER. 1 MEMBER OF OUR STYLE CC WAS KILLED AND ANOTHER IS FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE. WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO ON A DIFFERENT THREAD LATER ON HELP IN COLLECTING DONATIONS AT SEVERAL EVENTS AND FUNCTIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED. R.I.P AND GOD BLESS HUGO:angel: OUR STYLE CAR CLUB


 RIP HUGO


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven

Prayers go out to both Hugo's and their families
R.I.P HUGO JUICE. SIXTO


----------



## Boy.HighClass

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."SAD...THEY SHOULD GIVE CAR TO OLDEST DAUGHTER"...*


 From what I saw I can be wrong but the video on the news shows a lowlow burnt to the ground  and it was his from what people Are telling me


----------



## RI82REGAL

R.I.P. :angel: HOMIE THATS MESSED UP THATS WHY I CANT STAND DRUNK DRIVERS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FORM ROYAL IMAGE C.C. WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THIS SATURDAY HOMIE'S...COME AND SUPPORT"...AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

http://totaltrafficla.com/2011/09/04/110-south-closed-at-52nd-after-fatal-accident/16434


----------



## LA CURA

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/DUI-Death-Toll-Rises-to-Three-Over-Labor-Day-Weekend-129262138.html

*Dustin Blake Robinson,18*, is being held on suspicion of second-degree murder and DUi after his Smart Car plowed into the back of a Chevy sedan on the 110 Freeway in South LA on on Sunday.
A few hours later and several miles away, Katona and nealry two dozen other officers operated a DUI checkpoint in San Pedro, randomly pulling drivers over and checking for signs of driving while intoxicated.

PRAY FOR JUSTICE, FOR TAKING A FELLOW BROTHER!


----------



## CHUCKS66

MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE :angel: 

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS FROM CENTRAL C.C.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> http://totaltrafficla.com/2011/09/04/110-south-closed-at-52nd-after-fatal-accident/16434


 *..."UN RESPONSIBLE DRIVER'S"..*


----------



## harborarea310

LA CURA said:


> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/DUI-Death-Toll-Rises-to-Three-Over-Labor-Day-Weekend-129262138.html
> 
> *Dustin Blake Robinson,18*, is being held on suspicion of second-degree murder and DUi after his Smart Car plowed into the back of a Chevy sedan on the 110 Freeway in South LA on on Sunday.
> A few hours later and several miles away, Katona and nealry two dozen other officers operated a DUI checkpoint in San Pedro, randomly pulling drivers over and checking for signs of driving while intoxicated.
> 
> PRAY FOR JUSTICE, FOR TAKING A FELLOW BROTHER!


 THIS GUY DUSTIN IS NOT GOING TO HAVE A FUN IN COUNTY:twak::ninja:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."LET'S ALL GIVE A HAND THIS SATURDAY...LET'S CRUISE FOR THE HOMIE...HIS LAST CRUISE WAS IN HOLLYWOOD"... **














*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

harborarea310 said:


> THIS GUY DUSTIN IS NOT GOING TO HAVE A FUN IN COUNTY:twak::ninja:


 * ..."HE'S GONNA HAVE A LOT OF "PRUNO"...HE'S GONNA NEED A LOT OF THAT...SO HE CAN NOT HAVE NIGHTMARE'S AT NIGHT OF WHAT HE DID"...*


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven

harborarea310 said:


> THIS GUY DUSTIN IS NOT GOING TO HAVE A FUN IN COUNTY:twak::ninja:


 I guarantee you his not!BOOBOP!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MrDoepsSickSeven said:


> I guarantee you his not!BOOBOP!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."LET'S ALL GIVE A HAND THIS SATURDAY...LET'S CRUISE FOR THE HOMIE...HIS LAST CRUISE WAS IN HOLLYWOOD"... **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R.I.P. BROTHER....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

StreetStyleL.A said:


> R.I.P. BROTHER....


----------



## harborarea310

MrDoepsSickSeven said:


> I guarantee you his not!BOOBOP!!!


:yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THIS SATURDAY...CRUISING HOLLYWOOD"...*


----------



## SPOOK82

VEINStheONE said:


> View attachment 358576
> 
> 
> HUGO CRUISEN HOLLYWOOD BLVD.....U WILL BE MISSED HOMIE R.I.P. HUGO OUR STYLE CC.......:angel::angel:


SORRY FOR THE LOSS
MAY HE R.I.P.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## h82looooz

*!!!!BUMP!!!!*


----------



## FERNANDOZ

*Hugo "Juice" last ride...*






Our Style L.A. Car Club's Hugo "Juice" last ride on Saturday September 3, 2011. 

At the end of this clip at about the 2:19 minute mark you can see what could be the last footage of him taken in the distance. He almost looks as if he is waving bye to us.

Rest in peace carnal. God bless you. You will be missed.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*big head* 
*Richard*


----------



## Guest

:angel::angel::angel:

R.I.P. HUGO.. 
sorry for your loss im sure he's still riding in heaven


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*esjmami* 
*Richard*


----------



## Junior LOC

R.I.P. Hugo


----------



## LITTLE MAN

FERNANDOZ said:


> *Hugo "Juice" last ride...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Style L.A. Car Club's Hugo "Juice" last ride on Saturday September 3, 2011.
> 
> At the end of this clip at about the 2:19 minute mark you can see what could be the last footage of him taken in the distance. He almost looks as if he is waving bye to us.
> 
> Rest in peace carnal. God bless you. You will be missed.


THE VIDEO BRINGS ME CHILLS BUT ALSO BRINGS A SMILE THAT WE WE`RE ROLLING WITH OUR BOY FOR THE LAST TIME R.I.P JUICE:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:angel::tears::angel:RIDE IN PEACE HUGO GOD BLESS YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## FC PREZ

"HUGO R.I.P " YOU WILL B MISSED..... DANG, HOMIE I STILL DON'T BELIEVE IT....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THIS SATURDAY...LET'S TAKE THE CRUISE FOR THE HOMIE"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Tony bigdog* 


TTT for Tha HOMIE HUGO!!

May he *REST In PEACE *in the Heavens up Above!! 

He will always be in our Hearts and Prayers!!


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THIS SATURDAY...LET'S TAKE THE CRUISE FOR THE HOMIE"...*


In Memory of Hugo- We will roll the Streets of Hollywood and Collect some Feria for his Family!!

Any little Contribution will help for Hugo's Family who is Mournig their lost Loved One.


----------



## FERNANDOZ

Junior LOC said:


> In Memory of Hugo- We will roll the Streets of Hollywood and Collect some Feria for his Family!!
> 
> Any little Contribution will help for Hugo's Family who is Mournig their lost Relative.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:angel:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*DELEGATION AZ* 
*gema68* 
*FERNANDOZ*+ 
*Tony bigdog*


----------



## Junior LOC

Ride In Peace Big Homie! 
:angel:

The Lowriding world will Miss You Hugo Aka "Juice"!


----------



## ChevySSJunky

RIDE in PEACE Brotha:angel:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC*
*rolldawg213*
*ChevySSJunky*
*FERNANDOZ*+
*Tony bigdog*
Thanks to everyone for showing love and respect for this lost soul. 

If you are able to make it this Weekend on Saturday Sept.10th to the In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange we will be walking around collectiong Money for Hugo's Family and then we will Cruise Hollywood Blvd. in Memory of the Big Homie Hugo Aka JUICE.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*RI82REGAL* 
*BIG MICK-DOGG* 
*74_Slow*+ 
*ChevySSJunky* 
*FERNANDOZ*+


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

ride in peace homie


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Smok1e420* 
*BIG MICK-DOGG* 
*74_Slow*+


----------



## VEINStheONE

Everyone just be safe out there.....R.I.P. Hugo........


----------



## Junior LOC

VEINStheONE said:


> Everyone just be safe out there.....R.I.P. Hugo........


Simon!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

At this weeks friday night cruise night at Fattburger in Pomona, we will be passing the hat for Hugo's family. Please come out and help raise funds. Times are hard for everyone I know. One of our own as fallen, and it is our opportunity to come through for his family, just like he would have done for one of us. Thanks, see you all there.

Fattburger
3109 N. Garey
Pomona Ca.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

djmikethecholodj said:


> At this weeks friday night cruise night at Fattburger in Pomona, we will be passing the hat for Hugo's family. Please come out and help raise funds. Times are hard for everyone I know. One of our own as fallen, and it is our opportunity to come through for his family, just like he would have done for one of us. Thanks, see you all there.
> 
> Fattburger
> 3109 N. Garey
> Pomona Ca.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

R.I.P Hugo


----------



## Junior LOC

*​*There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
STRAY 52


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ttt


----------



## h82looooz

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## h82looooz

***LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC ****

HOLLYDALE PARK
5407 MONROE AVE
SOUTHGATE CA 90280

SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE, WE WANT TO BE ABLE TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY PEOPLE AND CARS AS POSSIBLE TO BE ABLE TO COLLECT DONATION FOR HUGO AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB. 












***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******

​


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT FOR SEPTEMBER"...
DEDICATION CC...WEST SIDE CC...LA TIMES CC...ONE LIFE CC...HIGH CLASS CC...LOLOW'S CC...ORIGINAL RIDAZ CC...ONE BAD CREATION CC...STYLISTIC'S CC...LA GENTE CC...STREETSTYLE CC...KINGS OF KINGS CC...DEDICATED RYDER'S CC...LOW LIFE'S CC...CITY LIFE CC...LOWAHOLIC'S CC...MEMORY LANE CC...SWIFT CC...PRIMEROS CC...LAKRAS CC...LIFESTYLE CC...MAJESTIC'S CC...PRIDE CC...BOULEVARD'S CC...WEST BOUND CC...ROYAL IMAGE CC...USUAL SUSPECT'S CC...LA STYLE CC...WISE GUY'S CC...CITYWIDE CC...GHETTO FABOULOUS CC...JUS DIPIN CC...AZTEC IMAGE CC...DELINQUENT'S SOUTH BAY CC...GOOD TIMES CC...VALLEY LIFE CC...CITY KING'S...EVIL SIDE CC...AMIGO'S CC...INDIVIDUAL'S CC...LOS ANGELES CC...TOGETHER CC...CASUAL'S CC...NATRURAL HIGH CC...HIGH TIME'S CC...ALTERED ONE'S CC...ELITE CC...BETTER DAYS CC...STRICTLY FAMILY CC...MILLENUIM CC...ILLUSTRIOUS CC...ROYAL FANTASIES CC...DINO'S BOMB SQUAD CC...COUNCIL CC...ROLLERZ ONLY CC...OLD MEMORIES CC...RARE CLASS CC...VIEJITOS CC...OUR STYLE CC...60 ON LIST"...JUST CONFIRMED WITH "KALIE"...THAT THERE BRINGING HUGO'S CAR TO CRUISE NIGHT"...
*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

h82looooz said:


> ***LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC ****:thumbsup:
> 
> HOLLYDALE PARK
> 5407 MONROE AVE
> SOUTHGATE CA 90280
> 
> SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE, WE WANT TO BE ABLE TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY PEOPLE AND CARS AS POSSIBLE TO BE ABLE TO COLLECT DONATION FOR HUGO AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******
> 
> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## TEQUILERO

TTT.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)Junior LOC mrlefty310


----------



## Junior LOC

h82looooz said:


> ***LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC ****HOLLYDALE PARK5407 MONROE AVESOUTHGATE CA 90280SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE, WE WANT TO BE ABLE TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY PEOPLE AND CARS AS POSSIBLE TO BE ABLE TO COLLECT DONATION FOR HUGO AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******​


Firme! Thanks for the Update Homie!DEDICATION 818 Will Be there!Make sure to Come Out to The Hollywood Cruise Night on Sept 10th the night before your picnic for a Big Cruise in Memory of Hugo. We will also be having a Fund Raiser collecting Any donation towards Hugo's Family and Our Style CC.


----------



## h82looooz

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## Junior LOC

AM


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

STTMFT for Hollywood Cruise Night this Saturday in Memory of Hugo R.I.P

Please Join us this Saturday at the In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange---We will be collecting any Money Contributions for Hugo's Family/Our Style C.C.

Kalie Confirmed that Hugo's Car Will be trailered there in Memory of Hugo's Last Cruise on Hollywood Blvd the evening he Passed away. :angel:


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> STTMFT for Hollywood Cruise Night this Saturday in Memory of Hugo R.I.P
> 
> Please Join us this Saturday at the In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange---We will be collecting any Money Contributions for Hugo's Family/Our Style C.C.
> 
> Kalie Confirmed that Hugo's Car Will be trailered there in Memory of Hugo's Last Cruise on Hollywood Blvd the evening he Passed away. :angel:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE* 
*Lowandos*


----------



## rolldawg213

TTFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

MY CONDOLONCES TO THE HOMIES LOVED ONES, EVEN THO I DID NOT KNOW HIM SOUNDS LIKE HE WAS A FIRME VATO .I WILL BE THERE ON SAT. ASWELL TO GIVE SUPPORT @THE IN-N-OUT,WHAT TIME IS THIS TAKING PLACE?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC 
Mr Solorio


----------



## Junior LOC

T0P N0TCH R8G4L said:


> MY CONDOLONCES TO THE HOMIES LOVED ONES, EVEN THO I DID NOT KNOW HIM SOUNDS LIKE HE WAS A FIRME VATO .I WILL BE THERE ON SAT. ASWELL TO GIVE SUPPORT @THE IN-N-OUT,WHAT TIME IS THIS TAKING PLACE?


You can be there at 9pm. 

The In-N-Out is located on Sunset and Orange Homie.

Thanks for coming out to show some support to this Fallen Homie's Family and OurStyle Car Club.

Invite any Solo Riders to Bring out there Low-Lows its Gonna Be Cracking!


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*rolldawg213*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT for Hollywood Cruise Night in Memory of Hugo from Our Style Car Club this Saturday at 9pm- In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DON'T FORGET HOMIE'S...SATURADAY..LET'S GET THIS CRACKING"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*sloNez* 
*mrlefty310*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> You can be there at 9pm. The In-N-Out is located on Sunset and Orange Homie.Thanks for coming out to show some support to this Fallen Homie's Family and OurStyle Car Club.Invite any Solo Riders to Bring out there Low-Lows its Gonna Be Cracking!


TTMFT


----------



## FERNANDOZ

TTT.... :-(


----------



## Junior LOC

FERNANDOZ said:


> TTT.... :-(


:420:


----------



## Junior LOC

1 more day!


----------



## h82looooz

*T.T.T!!!!*


----------



## h82looooz

[h=2]







[/h]A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.

Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
"Thee Midnighters" 

Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.

Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
Come and support this great cause.

tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)

More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449

line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm​


----------



## Junior LOC

h82looooz said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.
> 
> Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
> "Thee Midnighters"
> 
> Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.
> 
> Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
> Come and support this great cause.
> 
> tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)
> 
> More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449
> 
> line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm​


:thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

818 in TMFH!!!


----------



## RagtopPete

I will be there in the 61


----------



## mr.glasshouse

RagtopPete said:


> I will be there in the 61


 *..."WELL SEE YOU OUT HERE HOMIE"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

RagtopPete said:


> I will be there in the 61


Firme! See you out there Homeboy!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*SICKTOON* 
*RagtopPete*


----------



## h82looooz

[h=2]







[/h]*BUMP!!!*​


----------



## h82looooz

A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.

Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
"Thee Midnighters" 

Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.

Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
Come and support this great cause.

tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)

More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449

line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm​


----------



## Junior LOC

h82looooz said:


> A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.
> 
> Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
> "Thee Midnighters"
> 
> Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.
> 
> Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
> Come and support this great cause.
> 
> tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)
> 
> More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449
> 
> line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:inout:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## OKJessie

I just want to say that I appreciate you guys for everything your doing on yalls end. I wish I was closer & could attend every fundraiser, cruise, event you guys are putting down for our club brothers... but its awesome that our Lowrider community is coming together like always wether it being tragic or just a cruise. Thanks guys & please take some pics if possible. Thanks again!


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP"...*


:thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete

Going to be cracking tonight..... 

Stay up OUR STYLE C.C


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

RagtopPete said:


> I will be there in the 61


:nicoderm::biggrin:


----------



## Mr Solorio

Hopefully it stops raining cuz I wanna roll


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

RagtopPete said:


> I will be there in the 61


NO YOU WONT STOP LYING


----------



## RagtopPete

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> NO YOU WONT STOP LYING


 Bet nukka .... No trailer queen here homeboy. Built for the streets


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

RagtopPete said:


> Bet nukka .... No trailer queen here homeboy. Built for the streets


stop lying foo you asked me if i had a trailor parking at my pad


----------



## RagtopPete

LOL... YOU SAID YOU WERENT GONNA SAY SHIT...:buttkick:




smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> stop lying foo you asked me if i had a trailor parking at my pad


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> stop lying foo you asked me if i had a trailor parking at my pad


OPPPS NEVER MIND


----------



## mr.glasshouse

SOLO-STYLE said:


> I just want to say that I appreciate you guys for everything your doing on yalls end. I wish I was closer & could attend every fundraiser, cruise, event you guys are putting down for our club brothers... but its awesome that our Lowrider community is coming together like always wether it being tragic or just a cruise. Thanks guys & please take some pics if possible. Thanks again!


 WE WILL HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."NICE WEATHER...LET'S GO"...*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

WHAT TIME EVERYBODY MEETING AT IN N OUT


----------



## mrlefty310

Its almost time to start heading out to Hollywood


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."SEE YOU GUY'S OUT THERE...8:30 HOMIE'S...BRING CAMERA'S...BIG FISH IS COMING TO FILM THIS EVENT"...*


----------



## harborarea310

ghouse wats the cross streets?


----------



## Way of Life EST 77

BIGG STEVE FROM WAY OF LIFE WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!!! ON my WAY AS IM LEAVING THIS COMMENT . TTMFT


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

ROLLERZ ONLY HEADIN OUT


----------



## harborarea310

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

harborarea310 said:


> ghouse wats the cross streets?


 * ..."MY BAD I DIDINT REPLY...PROBALY LOGGED OFF WHEN YOU POSTED YOUR COMMENT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb

Jus got bak frum hollywood 4 HUGO n gota say propz :worship::worship::worship:2 OUR STYLE n da rest of da clubs tht went out 4 him...... YALL DID THAT!.... it wuz good seein his car xactly wer hed want it 2 b.... xactly wer he wud of HAD IT....... cruisin hollywood........:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU

mr.glasshouse said:


>


nice pictures thanks every one for going out there for our brother hugo.


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21

WOW what a turn out
i first went for the cruising on the BLVD but i came to find out about the homie and this was a huge turn out.
one thing i will say 
this is one of the BEST thing i have seen in a long time the way the LOWRIDER community has come together to help a "brother" out weather we knew him or didn't know him this is what a " COMMUNITY " is about keeping the peace and coming together for each other there were times a long time ago that i couldn't go to a show and there was a shooting or a fight in a show but now it is different and it show but because of those people that fucked it up back in the days we are still being "LABELED " as gang banger and we are making a change to prove those ignorant people WRONG i wanna thank every single one of you for your part for OUR community..
TO THE TOP FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
and all those who have pasted away in our lives that made an impact in our lives


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

THAT SHIT WAS CRACKING.


----------



## RagtopPete

CARLITOS WAY said:


> THAT SHIT WAS CRACKING.


 Sure was...


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THANK'S TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...PROVES THAT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS VERY IN BOND WITH EACH OTHER...HUGO WAS SMILING YESTERDAY...SEEING ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA CRUISING AND HAVING FUN...ONLY THING NEXT IS PROVING THE REST OF THE WORLD...THAT WE HERE TO STAY..."LOWRIDING FAMILIA TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

pepes21 said:


> WOW what a turn out
> i first went for the cruising on the BLVD but i came to find out about the homie and this was a huge turn out.
> one thing i will say
> this is one of the BEST thing i have seen in a long time the way the LOWRIDER community has come together to help a "brother" out weather we knew him or didn't know him this is what a " COMMUNITY " is about keeping the peace and coming together for each other there were times a long time ago that i couldn't go to a show and there was a shooting or a fight in a show but now it is different and it show but because of those people that fucked it up back in the days we are still being "LABELED " as gang banger and we are making a change to prove those ignorant people WRONG i wanna thank every single one of you for your part for OUR community..
> TO THE TOP FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> and all those who have pasted away in our lives that made an impact in our lives


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CARLITOS WAY said:


> THAT SHIT WAS CRACKING.


 * ..."IT'S GETTING BETTER EVERY TIME WE GET TOGETHER"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BIG LOUU said:


> nice pictures thanks every one for going out there for our brother hugo.


 * ..."HUGO A.K.A. JUICE"...:angel:*


----------



## E.L.A.93Caprice

now thats a cruise night. we took off at about 1:00 am and people were still posted and cruising on the blvd. R.I.P. "HUGO" its because of him that this night was as good as it was. ride in peace brotha. our condolences to his family and the Our Style c.c. family.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

GOT TO IN N OUT AFTER 11:00 PM SEEN ALOT OF LOW RIDERS AFTER CRUISE HOLLYWOOD HAD A GOODTIME 

REPRESENTING 
ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY
ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

*DEDICATION 818* would like to Thank Everyone who came out to participate last night for the Fund Raiser we had at the In-N-Out in Hollywood. 

Your support for Hugo R.I.P. was much appreciated not only from us but from Our Style Car Club as well!! 

We all had a good time out there and once again we Cruised Hollywood right along with the Homie Hugo R.I.P. and His Car that was being Hauled on a trailer by Kali- Prez of OUR STYLE C.C.


----------



## Junior LOC

E.L.A.93Caprice said:


> now thats a cruise night. we took off at about 1:00 am and people were still posted and cruising on the blvd. R.I.P. "HUGO" its because of him that this night was as good as it was. ride in peace brotha. our condolences to his family and the Our Style c.c. family.


Hell Yeah! Hollywood was Def. Cracking Last night and all In Memory of Hugo. :angel:


----------



## Junior LOC

RagtopPete said:


> I will be there in the 61


Thanks for coming out Last night Pete! Your 61 Ragtop looked Bad Ass cruising down Hollywood Blvd Homie... I was right beside you in the Black 64 SS. Much Love to LIFESTYLE C.C. for coming out to Support this Cruise Night!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 6 guests)

Junior LOC 
BIG AL 310 
ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.


----------



## OKJessie

Thanks for the pics homies!!! I wish I could of been there. Thanks to all of you!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."OUR STYLE AND OTHER'S...KEEP YOUR HEAD'S UP...JUST APPRECIATE THE SHORT-TIME YOU HAD WITH HUGO A.K.A. "JUICE"...RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF...FROM MR.GLASSHOUSE AND THE DEDICATION FAMILY (WORLDWIDE)"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Thanks for the pics homies!!! I wish I could of been there. Thanks to all of you!!!!


 *..."NO-PROBLEM...JESSIE...WE HERE TO SUPPORT"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Thanks for coming out Last night Pete! Your 61 Ragtop looked Bad Ass cruising down Hollywood Blvd Homie... I was right beside you in the Black 64 SS. Much Love to LIFESTYLE C.C. for coming out to Support this Cruise Night!


 * ..."THAT 61 DID LOOK CLEAN"...:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> 
> Junior LOC
> 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY
> ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.
> *DEDICATION 818* would like to Thank Everyone who came out to participate last night for the Fund Raiser we had at the In-N-Out in Hollywood.
> 
> Your support for Hugo R.I.P. was much appreciated not only from us but from Our Style Car Club as well!!
> 
> We all had a good time out there and once again we Cruised Hollywood right along with the Homie Hugo R.I.P. and His Car that was being Hauled on a trailer by Kali- Prez of OUR STYLE C.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

E.L.A.93Caprice said:


> now thats a cruise night. we took off at about 1:00 am and people were still posted and cruising on the blvd. R.I.P. "HUGO" its because of him that this night was as good as it was. ride in peace brotha. our condolences to his family and the Our Style c.c. family.


 * ..."GLAD YOU MADE IT STEVE"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> GOT TO IN N OUT AFTER 11:00 PM SEEN ALOT OF LOW RIDERS AFTER CRUISE HOLLYWOOD HAD A GOODTIME
> 
> REPRESENTING
> ONE BAD CREATION C.C


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."LET'S ALL POST UP ON HOLLYWOOD...LIKE YESTERDAY...THEM GUY'S FROM IN N OUT...WERE GETTING COMPLAINT'S FROM CUSTOMER'S...SAYING...THAT THERE SCARED OF ALL THOSE GANGSTER'S WITH THERE LOWRIDER CAR'S...STUPID PEOPLE...(HATER'S)...ANYWAY'S...SO TO ALL THE HOMIE'S...LET'S RELOCATE TO THE BOULEVARD AND PARK OUT THERE...THANK'S TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT FOR A FELLOW LOWRIDER...FROM DEDICATION CC (WORLDWIDE)"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP...CITY OF THE STAR'S...WE WERE THE STAR'S OUT THERE"...*


----------



## screwed up loco

mr.glasshouse said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

screwed up loco said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete

Junior LOC said:


> Thanks for coming out Last night Pete! Your 61 Ragtop looked Bad Ass cruising down Hollywood Blvd Homie... I was right beside you in the Black 64 SS. Much Love to LIFESTYLE C.C. for coming out to Support this Cruise Night!


Yeah I remember you homie, 6fo looking good homie.. :thumbsup: Thanks and hopefully we can keep hollywood peaceful so the huddas dont have a reason to shut it down... Everyone looked good out there last night... 




mr.glasshouse said:


> * ..."THAT 61 DID LOOK CLEAN"...:thumbsup:*


Thanks big dog...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

RagtopPete said:


> Yeah I remember you homie, 6fo looking good homie.. :thumbsup: Thanks and hopefully we can keep hollywood peaceful so the huddas dont have a reason to shut it down... Everyone looked good out there last night... * ..."YOU KNOW IT"...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks big dog...


1234


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

Majestics was in the house!


----------



## BAGO

909 MAJESTICS said:


> Majestics was in the house!


YES SIR


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


>


:thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)

Junior LOC
Damn, 6 GUESTS!?!?  LMAO! 

C'mon People.... Create an L-I-L account so you can post some comments or something...BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

DAM I MISS THAT SHIT


----------



## Junior LOC

909 MAJESTICS said:


> Majestics was in the house!


Simon! You guys were Deep on tha Boulevard Holmes!! Looking Good Majestics. :thumbsup:

Thanks for coming out to Cruise In Memory of the Homie Hugo from Our Style CC.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 5 guests)

Junior LOC
CARLITOS WAY
D.A.K.AS
MI CAMINO '85+
JohnnyGuam
Im about to post up some More Pictures from Last Night in Hollywood!! Stay Posted Homies while they Upload onto L-I-L.


----------



## Junior LOC

_Click on the Pictures to Expand Them





























































_


----------



## Junior LOC

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> 
> Junior LOC
> 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY
> ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.
> *DEDICATION 818* would like to Thank Everyone who came out to participate last night for the Fund Raiser we had at the In-N-Out in Hollywood.
> 
> Your support for Hugo R.I.P. was much appreciated not only from us but from Our Style Car Club as well!!
> 
> We all had a good time out there and once again we Cruised Hollywood right along with the Homie Hugo R.I.P. and His Car that was being Hauled on a trailer by Kali- Prez of OUR STYLE C.C.


Hugo's Car and His Spirit was There Cruising Hollywood Blvd. 













R.I.P Hugo Sixto aka Juice


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 4 guests)

Junior LOC 
jackhopper 
T0P N0TCH R8G4L 
RI82REGAL 
MI CAMINO '85+


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 4 guests)
> 
> Junior LOC
> jackhopper
> T0P N0TCH R8G4L
> RI82REGAL
> MI CAMINO '85+
> 
> View attachment 361256
> 
> 
> View attachment 361257
> View attachment 361258
> View attachment 361259
> View attachment 361260
> View attachment 361261
> View attachment 361262
> View attachment 361263
> View attachment 361264
> View attachment 361265


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

pepes21 said:


> WOW what a turn out
> i first went for the cruising on the BLVD but i came to find out about the homie and this was a huge turn out.
> one thing i will say
> this is one of the BEST thing i have seen in a long time the way the LOWRIDER community has come together to help a "brother" out weather we knew him or didn't know him this is what a " COMMUNITY " is about keeping the peace and coming together for each other there were times a long time ago that i couldn't go to a show and there was a shooting or a fight in a show but now it is different and it show but because of those people that fucked it up back in the days we are still being "LABELED " as gang banger and we are making a change to prove those ignorant people WRONG i wanna thank every single one of you for your part for OUR community..
> TO THE TOP FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> and all those who have pasted away in our lives that made an impact in our lives


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 3 guests)

*mr.glasshouse* 
*LITTLE MAN* 
*luda132* 
*T0P N0TCH R8G4L* 
*Junior LOC*+


----------



## Junior LOC

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Thanks for the pics homies!!! I wish I could of been there. Thanks to all of you!!!!


No Problem Homie! It was a Good Turn Out Big Dog!


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."THANK'S TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT...PROVES THAT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS VERY IN BOND WITH EACH OTHER...HUGO WAS SMILING YESTERDAY...SEEING ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILIA CRUISING AND HAVING FUN...ONLY THING NEXT IS PROVING THE REST OF THE WORLD...THAT WE HERE TO STAY..."LOWRIDING FAMILIA TO THE TOP"...*



X64
X818 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Good Night RAZA!!! 

Lets Continue these Hollywood Cruise Nights till the Wheels Fall Off!


----------



## VEINStheONE

HIGHCLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME CRUISING FOR THE HOMIE HUGO.....TTMFT R.I.P. HUGO SIXTOS......


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

Thass right hente  lookin good out there representing the low lows wish my ramfla was up in running so i could roll aswell ,but it's okay i still was there . thats what i like to see the lowriding community together showing there T0P N0TCH rides   nice pic's good to see the homie  Hugo's car there too!  ..... Hope we can keep it going despite the haters.  much love to every one that was out there on sat night :thumbsup: GOOD NITE RAZA :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

T0P N0TCH R8G4L said:


> Thass right hente  lookin good out there representing the low lows wish my ramfla was up in running so i could roll aswell ,but it's okay i still was there . thats what i like to see the lowriding community together showing there T0P N0TCH rides   nice pic's good to see the homie  Hugo's car there too!  ..... Hope we can keep it going despite the haters.  much love to every one that was out there on sat night :thumbsup: GOOD NITE RAZA :thumbsup:


*X818*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*SHY BOY* 
*mrJunebug1962* 
*big_JR*


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Level33*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."DEDICATION TO THE TOP"...*


Simon Loco! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## harborarea310

ttt


----------



## harborarea310

i had fun clownin on the blvd


----------



## mr.glasshouse

httt


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
Hoss805


----------



## Junior LOC

harborarea310 said:


> i had fun clownin on the blvd


Same Here Homeboy!! Hitting them Switches on them Bitches!! LOL


----------



## luv_my58

This was a wonderful night. No hassles from the huddas, and made it home safe. Thanks to everyone that supported this cruise night in memory of my cunado Hugo.


----------



## FERNANDOZ

It was a nice tribute to the homie Juice's last ride... one of the best Hollywood nights


----------



## mr.glasshouse

FERNANDOZ said:


> It was a nice tribute to the homie Juice's last ride... one of the best Hollywood nights


:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

PM BUMP


----------



## rolldawg213

LA GENTE C.C


----------



## rolldawg213

WHAT UP WESTSIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

rolldawg213 said:


> WHAT UP WESTSIDE :thumbsup:


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:biggrin:


----------



## mightymouse

[I







[







[







[


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mightymouse said:


> [I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


 *..."CLEAN PIC'S...DO ANY MORE HOMIE'S HAVE PIC'S"....*


----------



## Junior LOC

luv_my58 said:


> This was a wonderful night. No hassles from the huddas, and made it home safe. Thanks to everyone that supported this cruise night in memory of my cunado Hugo.


Simon Homie...We appreciate everyone who came out that night to support.


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

*Junior LOC*
*Mr Solorio*


----------



## rolldawg213

heres a couple more i got from chingonthemagazine


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## VEINStheONE

:yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:yes:


----------



## harborarea310

BUMP


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

HOLLYWOOD TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

T T T


----------



## OG 61

For next week another cruise night right before the show


----------



## mr.glasshouse

OG 61 said:


> For next week another cruise night right before the show


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

There was a lot of supprt for Hugo... RIP My son and i cruising in our Bubbletop.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

AmericanBully4Life said:


> There was a lot of supprt for Hugo... RIP My son and i cruising in our Bubbletop.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL

mightymouse said:


> [I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE

*TTT.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## RI82REGAL

some pics from the comdy show in south gate i also posted them on our style c.c. page r.i.p. juice


----------



## RI82REGAL




----------



## mr.glasshouse

RI82REGAL said:


>


 * ..."FIRME PIC'S HOMIE...RIP HUGO"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."SATURADAY IN HOLLYWOOD...LET'S PARK ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD...FREAKING IN N OUT WAS TRIPPIN...PEOPLE WERE SAYING...WE ARE SCARED OF THE CHOLOS LOL...LET'S KEEP THIS ALIVE"...*


----------



## TEMPER909IE

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKING.....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :thumbsup:LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKING.....


 *..."THIS SATURDAY"...*


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb




----------



## rolldawg213

R.I.P HUGO:angel:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> R.I.P HUGO:angel:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

the security guy said that the restaurant call the cops cus there was no parking for customers:dunno:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Robert =woody65= said:


> the security guy said that the restaurant call the cops cus there was no parking for customers:dunno:


 * ..."YA...HE TOLD ME...FROM KNOW ON...LET'S POST UP ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD"...*


----------



## Junior LOC

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:420:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## 19BELAIR57

So is Hollywood still going down today.....?


----------



## 13OZKAR

19BELAIR57 said:


> So is Hollywood still going down today.....?


X2???????????????????


----------



## 19BELAIR57

I will be out there in my white primered 57... Hope to see others out there..


----------



## regalos84

BUMP IT TO THE TOP


----------



## 13OZKAR

DAMN IT WAS DEAD LASTNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."THERE WAS A FEW RIDES"...*


----------



## rolldawg213

it was closed at highland n hollywood so i went home early,but i will be there next time:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN IT WAS DEAD LASTNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


:yessad:


----------



## inkera

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN IT WAS DEAD LASTNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


nothing......was going on..left real early


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."AROUND 9 O CLOCK AT THE IN N OUT...A FEW CLUBS SHOWED UP"...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

YESTERDAY...


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## 13OZKAR

WAS THERE BOUT 11PM N I SAW A COUPLE OF RIDES BUT THAT WAS IT..."IT WAS DEAD" WONDER WHY?, DROVE OUT FROM MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :yessad:


:angry:


----------



## 13OZKAR

inkera said:


> nothing......was going on..left real early


ME TOO!!!:yessad:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

13OZKAR said:


> WAS THERE BOUT 11PM N I SAW A COUPLE OF RIDES BUT THAT WAS IT..."IT WAS DEAD" WONDER WHY?, DROVE OUT FROM MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR NOTHING!!!!!


We were all posted at the In-N-Out on Sunset and Orange. Then we posted up in front of Florentine Gardens.

Unfortunately Hollywood Blvd was closed at Hollywood Blvd and Highland. so we actually couldn't cruise Hollywood Blvd like we normally do...


----------



## rolldawg213

:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD WILL BE HELD EVERY SECOND SATURDAY OF THE MONTH NOW...WE WERE AT IN N OUT...IT WAS DECENT...WE CRUISED HOLLYWOOD BLVD AND SUNSET ALSO...IT WAS FUN"...*


----------



## big_JR

Let's not let one bad night drop hope on the HOLLYWOOD cruise... It can't always be good... We just have to stay on it... We should also take into consideration that yesterday was the funeral for Hugo which was a sad but beautiful to see the lowrider community come together for a fallen rider...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

:thumbsup: ORALE PUES...KOOOO! JUST POST WHAT SATURDAYS IT WILL BE NOW!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

13OZKAR said:


> :thumbsup: ORALE PUES...KOOOO! JUST POST WHAT SATURDAYS IT WILL BE NOW!!!!!!


 * ..."2ND SATURDAY OF MONTH HOMIE"...*


----------



## rolldawg213

:rimshot:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

13OZKAR said:


> :angry:


HOPEFULLY THE NEXT1 IS BETTER I DROVE ALL THE WAY FROM BLOOMINGTON, ILL CHECK OUT THE NEXT THO


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> HOPEFULLY THE NEXT1 IS BETTER I DROVE ALL THE WAY FROM BLOOMINGTON, ILL CHECK OUT THE NEXT THO


 * ..."THANKS FOR COMING"...*


----------



## 13OZKAR

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> HOPEFULLY THE NEXT1 IS BETTER I DROVE ALL THE WAY FROM BLOOMINGTON, ILL CHECK OUT THE NEXT THO


 ME 2...DROVE FROM MORENO VALLEY, BOUT 1HR N 35 MIN! BUT WILL TRY AGAIN NEXT MONTH! LIKED LOOKING @ ALL THEM HOOD-RATS ON THE STRIP!!! :biggrin:...ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE CRUISE DOWN THERE!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD CRUISE!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Junior LOC

big_JR said:


> Let's not let one bad night drop hope on the HOLLYWOOD cruise... It can't always be good... We just have to stay on it... We should also take into consideration that yesterday was the funeral for Hugo which was a sad but beautiful to see the lowrider community come together for a fallen rider...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP"...*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie NAVEJAS to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie NAVEJAS to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior
> SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
> 8am until dark
> WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH
> 17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


 *..."IS THERE ANY WAY...WE CAN SEND THE MONEY TO A BANK OF AMERICA...LET ME KNOW HOMIE"...*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## FERNANDOZ

*TO THE TOP!*


----------



## bluebyrd86

WASSUP MY PEEPS WE GONNA RIDE 2NIGHT IM DOWN! TELL ME WHEN & WHERE?


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Don't think its gonna crack tonight....
Everyone is either in or on their way to the SuperShow...


----------



## bluebyrd86

ITS ALL GOOD IM A BE OUT THERE ANYWAYZ AND RIDE FOR DA RIDERZ 2NIGHT~ :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."ON THE 15 OF OCTOBER...WHICH IS NEXT WEEK...WE WILL BE OUT THERE IN HOLLYWOOD"...*


----------



## LA COUNTY

:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## 74_Slow

Ttmft


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS L.A CC WILL B THERE


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:TTMFT:machinegun:


----------



## bigklilq

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear

:boink: solo ridin, but ridin... all tha way frum tha AV


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*..."DEDICATION WILL BE THERE AT THE IN N OUT BURGER AT 9 P.M."...*


----------



## DEVO

TTT HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## 74_Slow

Ttt


----------



## Bear

*well idk bout yall but I had a blast saturday, definately worth the drive & wont mind doin it again in tha future... TTT 4 Dedication CC:h5:*


----------



## OG 61




----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Bear said:


> *well idk bout yall but I had a blast saturday, definately worth the drive & wont mind doin it again in tha future... TTT 4 Dedication CC:h5:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Next Hollywood Cruise Night is on Nov 12...See everyone out there!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*HIGHENDHYDRAULICS*


----------



## 52 BOMBER

DEDICATION TTT


----------



## DEVO

DEVO said:


> TTT HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> 
> 
> View attachment 377979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 377980
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL JANUARY
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## rolldawg213

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bear

Hope I can make it :thumbsup: 


Junior LOC said:


> Next Hollywood Cruise Night is on Nov 12...See everyone out there!


----------



## stock 1963ss

_TO THE TOP

:werd:







_


----------



## rolldawg213

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

LA GENTE C.C. FIRST CRUISE NIGHT NOV 4TH 
COME OUT TO THE CITY OF COMPTON ON FRIDAY NOVEMBER 4TH 
5pm to 10pm FOR A CRUISE NIGHT
Hosted By LA GENTE C.C. 
@ FAT BURGERS 2251 W.ROSECRANS AVE. COMPTON, CA 90222/ Corner of Central & Rosecrans......
So Come By Bring the Family and Check it out & Enter the Raffle for some Cool Prizes , D.J.
 ​


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:dunno:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Next week, See you next week *HOMIES*.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Slow

hollywood cruise night let's get it cracking 



HOLLYWOOD TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1

duz this still cracc i heard someone got smoked


----------



## mr.glasshouse

No one around the area, some where else in hollywood


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Oh ok someone told me the wrong info


----------



## The_Lobo

bigtroubles1 said:


> Oh ok someone told me the wrong info


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:dunno:


----------



## inkera

CARLITOS WAY said:


> :dunno:


I was wondering the same thing is it happening the rain is gone for the night


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Today is the FIGHT HOMIE.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

ROLLING RAIN OR NO RAIN
FIGHT OR NO FIGHT


----------



## bigtroubles1

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> ROLLING RAIN OR NO RAIN
> FIGHT OR NO FIGHT


some thug shit right here


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> :thumbsup:


 ROLLING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> ROLLING RAIN OR NO RAIN
> FIGHT OR NO FIGHT


You live around the corner lol


----------



## Wicked95

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Wicked95 said:


> Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
> Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.
> Over 50+ Trophies
> The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


 We will be there for sure next year homie, Keep up the good work CARNAL!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DEDICATION CAR CLUB would like to THANK everyone that came out to SUPPORT the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT for the FUTURE in these past two years, Let's keep it like this for the 2012 year, Again THANKS FROM THE DEDICATION FAMILIA!!!


----------



## MI 71

When is the next date everyone hitting Hollywood


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MI 71 said:


> When is the next date everyone hitting Hollywood


It's every second Saturday of the month, To be honest, x-mas and new years is around the way and of course the weather plays a big roll in this, Most likely next year homie.


----------



## Valleyriders818

North hollywood Cruise Night & hop 
we would greatly appreciate it to see you there
Saturday, December 17, 2011 
7:00pm until 11:00pm
north hollywood ca, 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, California
It’s going down again, the battle of the hoppers, same spot in North Hollywood sat Dec 17..Joey from Joeys hydraulics is bringing out a few cars. Bullet from Primeros c.c will be going at it with Big Al from Dip’n with there elco’s, Shyboy will being going at it with Back bumper Juan from hang’em high c.c. more hopper’s to be add it everyone is welcome. Thanks to every one who brought out there hoppers to the last one (Darrell dena4life, Rick strictly riders, Shyboy, Back bumper Juan hang’em high, Jaime Primeros) ect.. and to all the street riders and car clubs who came out we remind you to clean up after your self so we can keep using this spot every month.. Big fish and Chingon the magazine will be in the house once again.. please post this on your walls.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Hollywood cruise night ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## 64 Manny

TTT for HOLLYWOODuffin:


----------



## rolldawg213

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*TTT FOR DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213

uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dhcttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:420:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## 64 Manny

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD


----------



## 64 Manny

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> ROLLING RAIN OR NO RAIN
> FIGHT OR NO FIGHT


ARE YOU VAMPS WITH THE 67? ITS ME MANNY (RASCAL)


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*D HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP*...


----------



## rolldawg213

:nicoderm:


----------



## The_Lobo

mr.glasshouse said:


> *D HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP*...


 Be wanting to go over there.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

whent out there last night ...didnt see anything..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

StreetStyleL.A said:


> whent out there last night ...didnt see anything..


 We had it i north hollywood


----------



## rolldawg213

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 Manny

TTTuffin:


----------



## LITTLE MAN

64 Manny said:


> TTTuffin:


_QVO CARNAL_


----------



## MUFASA

64 Manny said:


> ARE YOU VAMPS WITH THE 67? ITS ME MANNY (PINK CUP CLUB)


:yessad:


----------



## LITTLE MAN

MUFASA said:


> :yessad:


:rofl:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*HOLLYWOOD TTT*


----------



## FERNANDOZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

FERNANDOZ said:


> :thumbsup:


 What's good FERNANDOZ...


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTM**FT!!!!*:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

sup rascal


----------



## bigtroubles1

whatever happened to this cruise


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

DONT KNOW BUT LETS BRING IT BACK HOMIES


----------



## mr.glasshouse

bigtroubles1 said:


> whatever happened to this cruise


 The WEATHER and the HOLIDAYS came in to play, It will be on *NEXT YEAR*...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> DONT KNOW BUT LETS BRING IT BACK HOMIES


 It will be back next YEAR, Tu sabes, HOLIDAYS and the WEATHER came in EFFECT.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT *will be even BIGGER and BETTER next year...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

LET DO IT HOMIE ''JANUARY''__,2012 FILL IN THE BLACK


----------



## Bear

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> LET DO IT HOMIE ''JANUARY''__,2012 FILL IN THE BLACK


Well do it on a warmer day...maybe march...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> LET DO IT HOMIE ''JANUARY''__,2012 FILL IN THE BLACK


Call me


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dhcnttt


----------



## LUXURYKING

weather aint keepin nobody from dippen them streets ill be out there this saturday vamps dippen my lincoln homie......


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:thumbsup: TTMFT for the HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


LUXURYKING said:


> weather aint keepin nobody from dippen them streets ill be out there this saturday vamps dippen my lincoln homie......


----------



## Junior LOC

LUXURYKING said:


> weather aint keepin nobody from dippen them streets ill be out there this saturday vamps dippen my lincoln homie......


:thumbsup:
Thats right Homie, Cold weather is the BEST!! Car runs even better.


----------



## LUXURYKING

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :thumbsup: TTMFT for the HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


Let's all roll Homie ill be there


----------



## LUXURYKING

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup:
> Thats right Homie, Cold weather is the BEST!! Car runs even better.


That's right...... Hollywood Ryders


----------



## Junior LOC

*Junior LOC *cruising by to Wish You All a Safe and Happy New Years!

2012 will be BIG for All of Us!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

You homies are more than free to cruise, Them freaking windows get foggy and it's to cold, Oh well, Im waiting till my pockets get deeper, This WINTER season left me for broke...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT* my boy...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> weather aint keepin nobody from dippen them streets ill be out there this saturday vamps dippen my lincoln homie......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Lobo

LUXURYKING said:


> weather aint keepin nobody from dippen them streets ill be out there this saturday vamps dippen my lincoln homie......


 Some people have families, The best time for that is around march because of the weather getting a little warmer, Have fun.


----------



## The_Lobo

mr.glasshouse said:


> You homies are more than free to cruise, Them freaking windows get foggy and it's to cold, Oh well, Im waiting till my pockets get deeper, This WINTER season left me for broke...


 Amen!


----------



## LUXURYKING

i got a family too homie and a new born, weather aint keepin me away, but thanks for the bump homie




The_Lobo said:


> Some people have families, The best time for that is around march because of the weather getting a little warmer, Have fun.


----------



## LUXURYKING

Junior LOC said:


> *Junior LOC *cruising by to Wish You All a Safe and Happy New Years!
> 
> 2012 will be BIG for All of Us!!


Thanks Junior have a safe new year too see you on them streets homeboy


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

LUXURYKING said:


> Thanks Junior have a safe new year too see you on them streets homeboy


Simon, I will keep an eye out for the Lincoln


----------



## Junior LOC

The_Lobo said:


> Some people have families, The best time for that is around march because of the weather getting a little warmer, Have fun.


Says who G.?

Cold weather don't stop people from coming out, rain and snow then maybe that's a little different.


----------



## LUXURYKING

Junior LOC said:


> Simon, I will keep an eye out for the Lincoln


It's dead I forgot its new years eve dammit.......


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*DEDICATION CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Says who G.?
> 
> Cold weather don't stop people from coming out, rain and snow then maybe that's a little different.


 A lot of times when its cold, A handfull of people dont come out, I've seen that in other cruise nights...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Cold or not, I've been out there, A lot of homies dont like that, Our best turnouts were around MARCH 2 OCTOBER...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT 2012*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> It's dead I forgot its new years eve dammit.......


 We will be right alongside each other out there homie.


----------



## Bear

:thumbsup: when is the next one foolio?:dunno:


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT*:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Bear said:


> :thumbsup: when is the next one foolio?:dunno:


 We are planning one in MARCH MY BOI, Well keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFT*:nicoderm:


 X2TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> i got a family too homie and a new born, weather aint keepin me away, but thanks for the bump homie


 I will see you homies out there in march, I'll keep you posted!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## mr.glasshouse

DIPN714 said:


>


 What up BIG AL!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Next cruise night will be on SATURDAY FEB.11 2012 AT 8P.M. at the IN N OUT ON SUNSET & ORANGE!!!


----------



## Bear

:h5:


mr.glasshouse said:


> Next cruise night will be on SATURDAY FEB.18 2012 AT 8P.M. at the IN N OUT ON SUNSET & ORANGE!!!


----------



## rolldawg213

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Bear said:


> :h5:


 See you out there *BEAR!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> cool :thumbsup:


 See you out there carnal,LA GENTE is been putting it down out there also, Keep up the good work homies!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mr.glasshouse said:


> Next cruise night will be on SATURDAY FEB.18 2012 AT 8P.M. at the IN N OUT ON SUNSET & ORANGE!!!


 Let's hang out and cruise *HOLLYWOOD!!!*


----------



## Drowzy818

mr.glasshouse said:


> Next cruise night will be on SATURDAY FEB.18 2012 AT 8P.M. at the IN N OUT ON SUNSET & ORANGE!!!


 that's the same night as the cruise night and hop in north hollywood which starts at 7pm :facepalm::nono:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*Next cruise night will be on SATURDAY FEB.11 2012 AT 8P.M. at the IN N OUT ON SUNSET & ORANGE!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Drowzy818 said:


> that's the same night as the cruise night and hop in north hollywood which starts at 7pm :facepalm::nono:


 Que guey, Its a weird month, It's been done!!! Dont forget to be there feb, 11 at 8 in the in n out parking lot!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Drowzy818 said:


> that's the same night as the cruise night and hop in north hollywood which starts at 7pm :facepalm::nono:


LMAO TEE TEEE REEE , well most people are gonna be at the HOP but lets roll after or something LOCO will see what's up HOLLYWOOD CRUISE TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

* Remember, Every 2ND SATURDAY OF THE MONTH, The next one is FEB. 11 AT 8 P.M.. in the IN N OUT PARKING LOT, Let's make this crack again like last year!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> LMAO TEE TEEE REEE , well most people are gonna be at the HOP but lets roll after or something LOCO will see what's up HOLLYWOOD CRUISE TTT


 *FEB 11 MY BOY AT 8 P.M.*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

mr.glasshouse said:


> *FEB 11 MY BOY AT 8 P.M.*


NOT GONNA BE THERE AT 8 , a lot of people are gonna be at the hop you should think about changing the date or time THE HOP DONT FINISH TILL LATE!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> NOT GONNA BE THERE AT 8 , a lot of people are gonna be at the hop you should think about changing the date or time THE HOP DONT FINISH TILL LATE!


 * LOL, The hop is in the 18, HOLLYWOOD WAS ALREADY CHANGED TO THE 11!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*Roll call for FEB. 11 AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT!!! DEDICATION CC, CITYWIDE CC, LAKRAS CC, LOLOWS CC, VALLEY LIFE CC, NEW EXPOSURE CC, HANG EM HIGH CC, LA GENTE CC, USO LOS ANGELES, BEST OF FRIENDS CC, SO FAR 10 CLUBS!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*Roll call for FEB. 11 AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT!!! DEDICATION CC, CITYWIDE CC, LAKRAS CC, LOLOWS CC, VALLEY LIFE CC, NEW EXPOSURE CC, HANG EM HIGH CC, LA GENTE CC, USO LOS ANGELES, BEST OF FRIENDS CC, VIEJTOS CC, MILLENIUM CC SO FAR 12 CLUBS!!!*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:


 What up LUIS!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*Roll call for FEB. 11 AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT!!! DEDICATION CC, CITYWIDE CC, LAKRAS CC, LOLOWS CC, VALLEY LIFE CC, NEW EXPOSURE CC, HANG EM HIGH CC, LA GENTE CC, USO LOS ANGELES, BEST OF FRIENDS CC, VIEJTOS CC, MILLENIUM CC, CITY LIFE CC, SO FAR 13 CLUBS!!!*


----------



## The_Lobo

mr.glasshouse said:


> *Roll call for FEB. 11 AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT!!! DEDICATION CC, CITYWIDE CC, LAKRAS CC, LOLOWS CC, VALLEY LIFE CC, NEW EXPOSURE CC, HANG EM HIGH CC, LA GENTE CC, USO LOS ANGELES, BEST OF FRIENDS CC, VIEJTOS CC, MILLENIUM CC SO FAR 12 CLUBS!!!*


 Good job homies, it should pop off again.


----------



## BEARFACE

Citylife in the house!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BEARFACE said:


> Citylife in the house!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


 ORALE THEN, SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIES!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*Roll call for FEB. 11 AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT!!! DEDICATION CC, CITYWIDE CC, LAKRAS CC, LOLOWS CC, VALLEY LIFE CC, NEW EXPOSURE CC, HANG EM HIGH CC, LA GENTE CC, USO LOS ANGELES, BEST OF FRIENDS CC, VIEJTOS CC, MILLENIUM CC, CITY LIFE CC, SO FAR 13 CLUBS!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dedication would like to thank everyone that has came out in the past and for the ones that will be out in the present!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dhttt


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:roflmao:






for $


----------



## onestopcaraudio

ready for hollywood martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818

onestopcaraudio said:


> :roflmao:
> View attachment 430268
> for $


 are they for sale...???


----------



## onestopcaraudio

yeah $180 OBO


----------



## Drowzy818

onestopcaraudio said:


> yeah $180 OBO
> View attachment 430281


 shoot me a call i send you my number on the pm...


----------



## onestopcaraudio

sold


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> sold


 They were sold quick!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> ready for hollywood martin :thumbsup:
> View attachment 430272


 lol, Tu sabes!!!


----------



## onestopcaraudio

simon :roflmao:


----------



## peewee

Just a heads up.....Last year we had permission from the manager to roll in and park at IN N OUT due to the lowriders buying food and maintaining the premises clean. Some time recently I had a member who was cruzing Hollywood on a Saturday for his enjoyment and went to the IN N OUT and a incident occurred, so the cops rolled in and told everyone if they kept coming back they would get a ticket or the car would get towed away. My homie was told to leave or get his car taken away so he told the officer I am here to eat and the officer told him bounce or I will impound your car. Just to let everyone know my homie only had spokes on his car no switches.....So ever since I don't really know what has happened after that...So Car Clubs and Solo Ryders ask the MANAGER if it is koo to gather as long as you purchase from them and maybe it should be alright:x: 

TO THE TOP FOR HOLLYWOOD!!!! FROM the 70's to 2012 Lowriders cruzing Hollywood blvd will never die out!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

peewee said:


> Just a heads up.....Last year we had permission from the manager to roll in and park at IN N OUT due to the lowriders buying food and maintaining the premises clean. Some time recently I had a member who was cruzing Hollywood on a Saturday for his enjoyment and went to the IN N OUT and a incident occurred, so the cops rolled in and told everyone if they kept coming back they would get a ticket or the car would get towed away. My homie was told to leave or get his car taken away so he told the officer I am here to eat and the officer told him bounce or I will impound your car. Just to let everyone know my homie only had spokes on his car no switches.....So ever since I don't really know what has happened after that...So Car Clubs and Solo Ryders ask the MANAGER if it is koo to gather as long as you purchase from them and maybe it should be alright:x:
> 
> TO THE TOP FOR HOLLYWOOD!!!! FROM the 70's to 2012 Lowriders cruzing Hollywood blvd will never die out!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

The MANAGER said it would be cool, If people did not block the ENTRANCE, LEAVE TRASH or PLAY LOUD MUSIC, We had a couple GOOD TURN-OUTS these past TWO YEARS,We had started at the TOMMY'S BURGER'S on HOLLYWOOD BLVD. and then we found the IN N OUT PARKING LOT, Because the TOMMY'S was to small, DEDICATION would like to thank all the RIDER'S that came out and supported the MOVEMENT, Let's keep this a CLEAN and SAFE CRUISE, Any details call me, MARTIN 1(818)605-9052


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> simon :roflmao:


 Que onda LUIS!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*Roll call for FEB. 11 AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT!!! DEDICATION CC, CITYWIDE CC, LAKRAS CC, LOLOWS CC, VALLEY LIFE CC, NEW EXPOSURE CC, HANG EM HIGH CC, LA GENTE CC, USO LOS ANGELES, BEST OF FRIENDS CC, VIEJTOS CC, MILLENIUM CC, CITY LIFE CC, SO FAR 13 CLUBS!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

The IN N OUT is just the MEET UP, Just to EAT and MEET UP with your members, The REAL CRUISE is on the BOULEVARD, So let's do this!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

what's up martin what time tomorrow


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> what's up martin what time tomorrow


Ya, I'm ready homie, I know you are homie!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dhttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

OGDinoe1 said:


> *BUMP!!!!*


 X2TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Httt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING

Hollywood swangin.....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> Hollywood swangin.....


 X2, You'll be out there homie!!!


----------



## onestopcaraudio

hell yeah saturday.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

imma try to make it up to hollywood this year...:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> imma try to make it up to hollywood this year...:thumbsup:


 For sure homie, Your more than welcome to come and hang out!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> hell yeah saturday.


 Tu sabes!!1


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

mr.glasshouse said:


> For sure homie, Your more than welcome to come and hang out!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818

:drama:


----------



## 64sled

What time and where for the newbie


----------



## mr.glasshouse

64sled said:


> What time and where for the newbie


 On sunset n orange at the IN N OUT parking lot at 8ish, After that in front of FLORETINE GARDENS, See you there homie!!1


----------



## mr.glasshouse

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> :drama:


 What up JAIME, How you been!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

how much?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> how much?


 ??? Que onda loco!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

It says no rain until monday, Some rider's just call me and sai that they were going!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

*NEXT SUNDAY FEB 19TH 








*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*It was firme in Hollywood, dedication would like to thank la style, Lolows, la gente, citywide, amigos, and original ridaz for showing support to the movement!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Next month will be better!!!


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc.

So is the cruise night once a month r every weekend


----------



## mr.glasshouse

impalaman559 said:


> So is the cruise night once a month r every weekend


 It's on the second saturday of the month...


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

Next one should be better!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

* MARCH 10 AT 8 P.M. AT THE SAME SPOT!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING

HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13

HOLLYWOOD T~T~T~ :nicoderm:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

mr.glasshouse said:


> * MARCH 10 AT 8 P.M. AT THE SAME SPOT!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP


 SEE YOU OUT THERE CARNAL!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

lowdude13 said:


> HOLLYWOOD T~T~T~ :nicoderm:


 SEE YOU OUT THERE LATINS FINEST!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 WHAT UP LOUIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio

crenshaw sunday night






:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

mr.glasshouse said:


> The IN N OUT is just the MEET UP, Just to EAT and MEET UP with your members, The REAL CRUISE is on the BOULEVARD, So let's do this!!!:thumbsup:



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> crenshaw sunday night
> View attachment 442793
> :thumbsup:


 It looked clean out there!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

CHUCKS66 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks for support *CHUCKS66!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

* DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Thanks to all the clubs who have *SUPPORTED!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYKING

HOLLYWOOD SWANGIN


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LUXURYKING said:


> HOLLYWOOD SWANGIN


 X2TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTT*:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTT*:biggrin:


 X2 HOMIES


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*SATURDAY MARCH 10 AT 8 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT AND FROM THERE WE WILL LEAD ON TO HOLLYWOOD BLVD!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup: ttt


 X2TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Will be there this Saturday night homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

westcoastlowrider said:


> Will be there this Saturday night homie :thumbsup:


 for sure homie, See you there!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*TODAY HOMIES, HOLLYWOOD, SAME TIME, SAME PLACE!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*SATURDAY MARCH 10 AT 8 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT AND FROM THERE WE WILL LEAD ON TO HOLLYWOOD BLVD!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

simon homie :roflmao:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> simon homie :roflmao:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## chepeloks77

La Gente will be out there!!!


----------



## OKJessie

I'll be in LA next weekend, maybe even hit up cruise night! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

tried to make it bro but the 63 took a dump last night before heading out there at the house :rant:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

westcoastlowrider said:


> tried to make it bro but the 63 took a dump last night before heading out there at the house :rant:


 I got there at 9:30, Theres was a few crowds of lowriders together, Next time homie!!!


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


>


 THANKS FOR BEING OUT THERE!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

djmikethecholodj said:


> Apparently there is a group of people following impalas owners home from shows, studying the layout of where the car is parked, then returning and stealing it. There have reportedly been 5 cars in the last 3 weeks taken from different areas, so it is not just one certain area. Be careful locking up your car.


 *THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP HOMIE, MOTHER?>?:?RS DONT HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

* THANKS TO ALL THEM CLUBS THAT HAVE BEEN COMING OUT TO SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## 94capriceusaf

What dates are there going to be in April? Looking forward to it.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> What dates are there going to be in April? Looking forward to it.


2nd saturday of every month, Feel free to call Martin 8186059052


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Im gonna post some flashbacks and a few from the present...


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

* ~DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT ON APRIL 14 AT 8:30 IN THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT, WE USUALLY HANG OUT FOR A BIT AND JUST HIT THE BOULEVARD, NO BURNING TIRE AND PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELFS, THANKS FROM DEDICATION CAR CLUB~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> TTT


 ~QUE ONDA VAMPS~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


 I HOPE YOU COME TO THIS ONE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

whens the next one gonna try to make it


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mr.glasshouse said:


> * ~DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT ON APRIL 14 AT 8:30 IN THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT, WE USUALLY HANG OUT FOR A BIT AND JUST HIT THE BOULEVARD, NO BURNING TIRE AND PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELFS, THANKS FROM DEDICATION CAR CLUB~*


TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THERE YOU GO HOMIES


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT FOR HOLLYWOOD!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFT FOR HOLLYWOOD!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


 * ~THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE~*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT ON APRIL 14 AT 8:30 IN THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT, WE USUALLY HANG OUT FOR A BIT AND JUST HIT THE BOULEVARD, NO BURNING TIRE AND PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELFS, THANKS FROM DEDICATION CAR CLUB~*


----------



## 94capriceusaf

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## monte79

wuz up homie im from carson city nevada and im going to cali to watch a laker game on saturday and want to check out this cruzing spot where do you guys kick it?


mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT


----------



## 94capriceusaf

mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


:thumbsup:It's been 6 yrs since I had the chance to cruise my car in Cali

4 months since I had a chance for in n out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

monte79 said:


> wuz up homie im from carson city nevada and im going to cali to watch a laker game on saturday and want to check out this cruzing spot where do you guys kick it?


 APRIL 14


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> :thumbsup:It's been 6 yrs since I had the chance to cruise my car in Cali
> 
> 4 months since I had a chance for in n out


 ~WE WILL BE OUT THERE HOMIE~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


 X2TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio

_cali's most hated cc
will be there :guns:_


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> _cali's most hated cc
> will be there :guns:_


 * ~THAT'S WAS UP~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)

mr.glasshouse


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ElProfeJose said:


>


 *~THAT'S WAS UP~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


 *~THANKS FOR SUPPORT CARNAL~*


----------



## 94capriceusaf

I'll be there as long as the auto transport picks up my car in time.

I start my drive from NC to Cali tomorrow morning. 2700 miles to go:ugh:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> I'll be there as long as the auto transport picks up my car in time.
> 
> I start my drive from NC to Cali tomorrow morning. 2700 miles to go:ugh:


 * ~You got till next saturday homie, Hope you can make it~*


----------



## 94capriceusaf

Made it yesterday. Now just waiting for my ride to show up.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> Made it yesterday. Now just waiting for my ride to show up.


 * ~We gonna be out there this sat. apr,14~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

_I will be there homie. _


----------



## 94capriceusaf

I hope tp be out there w/ my caprice but if not the fleetwood will do.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> _I will be there homie. _


 * ~That's was up LOUIE~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> I hope tp be out there w/ my caprice but if not the fleetwood will do.


 *~Of course homie, Let me know~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~Hollywood to the top~*


----------



## stock 1963ss

:sprint:


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

stock 1963ss said:


> :sprint:


 * ~You guys coming out, We had HELLA FUN last time~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~:yes:


 x2TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> :drama:


 *~What up LOUIE~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*TTT*


----------



## stock 1963ss

*We was planning to make it to this 1, hope to see u there :yes:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

stock 1963ss said:


> *We was planning to make it to this 1, hope to see u there :yes:*


 * ~See you at the IN N OUT, Then to FLORENTINE GARDENS~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~Dedication hopes to see everyone there~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> :yes:


 X2TTT


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## mr.glasshouse

Lolophill13 said:


>


 :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 1952allday

Is Hollywood crusin night this sat., text me 818-389-2502


----------



## mr.glasshouse

1952allday said:


> Is Hollywood crusin night this sat., text me 818-389-2502


 *~Ya, This saturday~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT ON APRIL 14 AT 8:30 IN THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT, WE USUALLY HANG OUT FOR A BIT AND JUST HIT THE BOULEVARD, NO BURNING TIRE AND PLEASE PICK UP AFTER YOURSELFS, THANKS FROM DEDICATION CAR CLUB~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## MCLOVING

Hollywood is cracking lots of cars n people ! Good turn out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MCLOVING said:


> Hollywood is cracking lots of cars n people ! Good turn out


 * ~It got good, Thanks for coming out~*


----------



## LOWDOWN62

whenz the next one


----------



## LilBuick

:thumbsup: Was good i be back for the next one! even though a homie got a ticket LOL..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LilBuick said:


> :thumbsup: Was good i be back for the next one! even though a homie got a ticket LOL..


 * ~Firme, Why did he get a ticket???~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LOWDOWN62 said:


> whenz the next one


 * ~May 12, at 8:30 p.m.~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

any pics from saturday.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> any pics from saturday.


 ~I'll get some one to post them up tomorow~


----------



## LilBuick

Blocking traffic lol, when we left we crusied and we ended up parkin in a red zone we were there a good while they didn't trip for awhile then they told us to move so pretty sure they was tryin to get one of us on something lol..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LilBuick said:


> Blocking traffic lol, when we left we crusied and we ended up parkin in a red zone we were there a good while they didn't trip for awhile then they told us to move so pretty sure they was tryin to get one of us on something lol..


. We were still hanging out in the in n out till 2 in the morning!!!


----------



## 94capriceusaf

damn man I couldn't make it out. I had a sick kid to take care of. I see it was on & poppin'


----------



## gordo86

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## LilBuick

Well we didn't get home til like 1:30 probably lol..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> damn man I couldn't make it out. I had a sick kid to take care of. I see it was on & poppin'


 *~There's always a next time~*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

gordo86 said:


> ttt:thumbsup:


 * ~Thanks for stopping by GORDO86~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LilBuick said:


> Well we didn't get home til like 1:30 probably lol..


 *~Next time will be better, More rider's came out this time~*


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD BOULEVARD!


----------



## LilBuick

Swear i thought Martin was gonna be older LOL :rofl:
idk why though lol...


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............








AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.












WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## mr.glasshouse

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD BOULEVARD!


 * ~Thanks for support homie~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LilBuick said:


> Swear i thought Martin was gonna be older LOL :rofl:
> idk why though lol...


 * ~Why homie lol, Thats a good one~:roflmao:*


----------



## LilBuick

Idk hahahaha just thought you was gonna be a older older guy lolol..


----------



## chale63

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94capriceusaf

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~There's always a next time~*:thumbsup:


Hell yeah man. I was sitting here watching TV w/ my kid but I kept thining damn Hollwood blvd is only 10min


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

SOME DEDICATED RIDERS !!! TO THE TOP WITH HOLLYWOOD CRUISE! WHENS THE NEXT ONE? GOTTA MAKE NEXT ONE FOR SURE!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

man I keep meaning to check this shit out. i live like 5 minutes from In N' Out :twak: :banghead:


----------



## Junior LOC

LilBuick said:


> Idk hahahaha just thought you was gonna be a older older guy lolol..


Bwahahaha! That's some funny shit right there


----------



## inkera

mr.glasshouse said:


> * ~Thanks for support homie~*


What's Happening Martin..this one sliped by me...I'll be out next time.


----------



## LilBuick

Junior LOC said:


> Bwahahaha! That's some funny shit right there


idk why i thought he was old..lol :facepalm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

inkera said:


> What's Happening Martin..this one sliped by me...I'll be out next time.


 *~You got it homie, Bring the G-HOUSE cause it's gonna be good weather next month~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LilBuick said:


> Idk hahahaha just thought you was gonna be a older older guy lolol..


 :rofl:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


 * ~Thanks for suppport~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> Hell yeah man. I was sitting here watching TV w/ my kid but I kept thining damn Hollwood blvd is only 10min


 *~There's always next month~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> SOME DEDICATED RIDERS !!! TO THE TOP WITH HOLLYWOOD CRUISE! WHENS THE NEXT ONE? GOTTA MAKE NEXT ONE FOR SURE!!!


 *~I'll post it right now homie~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

screwed up loco said:


> man I keep meaning to check this shit out. i live like 5 minutes from In N' Out :twak: :banghead:


 * ~No worries homie, Next month~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> ttt :thumbsup:


 *~Que onda loko~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

what's up martin


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> what's up martin


 *~What up LOUIE, You were out there in HOLLYWOOD yesterday~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

simon


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> simon


 *~Nice, What time did you get back~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## LilBuick

:thumbsup:
Whens the next one?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LilBuick said:


> :thumbsup:
> Whens the next one?


. Keep you posted in a few days!!!


----------



## 94capriceusaf

I hope it's the 12th. I'll be back in LA that weekend


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## 94capriceusaf

This weekend?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~May 12 at 8:30 p.m. at the same spot~


----------



## 94capriceusaf

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> :thumbsup:


 ~You got my number homie~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~DHCTTT~


----------



## 94capriceusaf

how long are you gonna kick it before cruising?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## mr.glasshouse

94capriceusaf said:


> how long are you gonna kick it before cruising?


 maybe 1 to 2hours


----------



## mr.glasshouse

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


 ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TOMOROW


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT:x:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## BIGSHARK87

2 low lows cruising the blvd, that's it???


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BIGSHARK87 said:


> 2 low lows cruising the blvd, that's it???


 ~We were at the IN N OUT homie, It was not as many LOW LOW'S due to the game~


----------



## BIGSHARK87

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~We were at the IN N OUT homie, It was not as many LOW LOW'S due to the game~


I was there too..but left to go cruise..thought that's where everyone went...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BIGSHARK87 said:


> I was there too..but left to go cruise..thought that's where everyone went...


 ~We were all talking about that, It was due to the game~


----------



## BLUE OWL

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~We were all talking about that, It was due to the game~


 PM ME THE NEXT CRUISE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BLUE OWL said:


> PM ME THE NEXT CRUISE HOMIE:thumbsup:


 OK I WILL


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

whens tha next one ?


----------



## BIGSHARK87

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> whens tha next one ?


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> whens tha next one ?


. I'll keep you guys updated later today!!!


----------



## LoOpY

LOLOW'S CAR CLUB and MILLENIUM	CAR CLUB was out their.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LoOpY said:


> LOLOW'S CAR CLUB and MILLENIUM CAR CLUB was out their.


 Yes you were


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*JUNE 16 IS THE NEXT ONE*


----------



## LoOpY

LO LOW'S CAR CLUB will be out their!!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

mr.glasshouse said:


> THERE'S GONNA BE A "CRUISE NIGHT" HELD IN HOLLYWOOD,CA EVERY SATURDAY AT 9 TO WHENEVER. IT'S ON THE IN N OUT PARKIN LOT.' IT'S RIGHT ON SUNSET BLVD AND ORANGE. DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE COPS' IF YOU AINT BURNING TIRE' YOU WILL BE COOL' "EVERYBODY'S WELCOME" LET'S MAKE THE SPOT CRACK'" :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE" :biggrin:


Wouldn't mind coming out but Hollywood cops 
Will definitely fuck with you just for being out there. 
They don't like cruising and work real hard to shut it
Down with tickets and tows. Seems cool that you
Guys are trying to bring it back but everyone
Should know what's up. Last time I cruised Sunset
I got 4 tickets in 2 blocks. Cops were in center lane
And there was no way to turn off. That shit cured
My cruising in Hollywood urge for good.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LoOpY said:


> LO LOW'S CAR CLUB will be out their!!


 SIMON LOCO


----------



## mr.glasshouse

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Wouldn't mind coming out but Hollywood cops
> Will definitely fuck with you just for being out there.
> They don't like cruising and work real hard to shut it
> Down with tickets and tows. Seems cool that you
> Guys are trying to bring it back but everyone
> Should know what's up. Last time I cruised Sunset
> I got 4 tickets in 2 blocks. Cops were in center lane
> And there was no way to turn off. That shit cured
> My cruising in Hollywood urge for good.


 LETS SEE IF YOU CAN COME THOU, THATS WEIRD 4 TICKETS IN TWO BLOCKS~


----------



## Junior LOC

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Wouldn't mind coming out but Hollywood cops
> Will definitely fuck with you just for being out there.
> They don't like cruising and work real hard to shut it
> Down with tickets and tows. Seems cool that you
> Guys are trying to bring it back but everyone
> Should know what's up. Last time I cruised Sunset
> I got 4 tickets in 2 blocks. Cops were in center lane
> And there was no way to turn off. That shit cured
> My cruising in Hollywood urge for good.


Thats your Pedo Homie!! LOL

Hollywood has been cracking and will continue to crack with or with out you Bro.-No Offense!

But i could see where your coming from... 4 tickets in a 2 block distance... OUCH!$$!!!

When my 64 is ready to Dip in, I will be out there Repping that Big Bad *ONE LIFE C.C.* coming all the way from the West end of the 818 Valle!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT TO THE TOP, THANKS TO THE CLUBS THAT SHOW SUPPORT, LET'S KEEP THE MOMENT ALIVE~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Thats your Pedo Homie!! LOL
> 
> Hollywood has been cracking and will continue to crack with or with out you Bro.-No Offense!
> 
> But i could see where your coming from... 4 tickets in a 2 block distance... OUCH!$$!!!
> 
> ~NICE DODGER JERSEY RAZA~
> When my 64 is ready to Dip in, I will be out there Repping that Big Bad *ONE LIFE C.C.* coming all the way from the West end of the 818 Valle!!
> 
> View attachment 481283
> View attachment 481286


 NICE JERSEY


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> NICE JERSEY


Thanks RAZA! :h5: :werd:


----------



## lowpro85

Im going to make it to one of these cruise nights :biggrin:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP FOR THE HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## Junior LOC

lowpro85 said:


> Im going to make it to one of these cruise nights :biggrin:


:werd:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

lowpro85 said:


> Im going to make it to one of these cruise nights :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Thanks RAZA! :h5: :werd:[/QUOTE ~Your welcome~ :dunno::werd:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT


:loco::werd:lol


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dhcnttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~These next months are gonna be good out there~


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~These next months are gonna be good out there~


:werd:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> :werd:


----------



## Junior LOC

Hope Everyone Can Make it this up Coming Saturday 5/26 to the *NORTH HOLLWOOD *Hop!!

Address is on the Flyer so you can GPS it.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## LRN818

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LRN818 said:


> 2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


 ~Thanks for stopping by~


----------



## Mr Solorio

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Mr Solorio said:


> TTT


 ~Que onda loko, See you out there, I want to see your impala close up~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dhcnttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## SICKTOON

WERE GOING TO HOLLYWOOD BLVD SAT 26TH JUST CUZ,GONNA TRY & ROLL BY N.HOLLYWOOD TOO......CTOON$


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT*


----------



## Mr Solorio

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~Que onda loko, See you out there, I want to see your impala close up~


Maybe not this weekend most likely next weekend, see you guys out there.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

SICKTOON said:


> WERE GOING TO HOLLYWOOD BLVD SAT 26TH JUST CUZ,GONNA TRY & ROLL BY N.HOLLYWOOD TOO......CTOON$


 Orale, That's was up homie.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFT*


 x2, Que onda loko.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Mr Solorio said:


> Maybe not this weekend most likely next weekend, see you guys out there.


 call me carnal


----------



## Barba

SICKTOON said:


> WERE GOING TO HOLLYWOOD BLVD SAT 26TH JUST CUZ,GONNA TRY & ROLL BY N.HOLLYWOOD TOO......CTOON$


what time and where...Thanks Toon


----------



## Junior LOC

SICKTOON said:


> WERE GOING TO HOLLYWOOD BLVD SAT 26TH JUST CUZ,GONNA TRY & ROLL BY N.HOLLYWOOD TOO......CTOON$


Firme G.! Bring Tony with you... That foo knows where the spot is at.

See you guys in North Hollywood tonight.


----------



## delinquint 61

Dusting off the ride for the BLVD 2nite.TTT


----------



## MEXICA

were at ? What st u guys git hollywood blvd like back n da day lol ? Daammiittt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

delinquint 61 said:


> Dusting off the ride for the BLVD 2nite.TTT


Thats was up


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Mr Solorio

How was it last night, any pics


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## NaveDavid

The pics that I got of the hopping didn't come out well so that's why I didn't post them - Shout outs to everyone that I met. It was a good time!


----------



## Mr Solorio

Thanks for the pics, should make out there this weekend, how were the cops were they koo.


----------



## NaveDavid

They rolled through a couple of times throughout the night but didn't bother anyone from what I saw


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Mr Solorio

NaveDavid said:


> They rolled through a couple of times throughout the night but didn't bother anyone from what I saw


Sounds good, :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ttt


----------



## Junior LOC

NaveDavid said:


> View attachment 487246
> View attachment 487247
> View attachment 487248
> View attachment 487252
> View attachment 487253
> View attachment 487254
> View attachment 487255
> View attachment 487256
> View attachment 487257
> View attachment 487258
> 
> 
> The pics that I got of the hopping didn't come out well so that's why I didn't post them - Shout outs to everyone that I met. It was a good time!


Those are some good pics you took at the North Hollywood Hop David, look forward to seeing you out there in North Hollywood next month Bro. 


We hit up Hollywood afterwards too, we seen Toons and the rest of the Lifestyle Homies posted up on the Blvd.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~June 16 at 8:30 is the next hollywood~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~Dedication Hollywood cruise night to the top~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~Thanks for the support and keeping the lifestyle alive~


----------



## LOWDOWN62

:thumbsup: hit them switches!


----------



## Smiley77

TTT


----------



## Smiley77

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LOWDOWN62 said:


> :thumbsup: hit them switches!


 ~Hope to see you out there homie~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Smiley77 said:


> TTT[/QUOTE ~Thanks for stopping by homie~


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

fathers day in hollywood!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

fuck it wet sand in the streeth uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*FG*



E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> fuck it wet sand in the streeth uffin:


 ~Cant wait to see this car in HOLLYWOOD~


----------



## gmo442

Will there be anything June 9 or just June 16?
I'm flying into la the weekend of the 9th and trying to see socal lolos


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~June 16 at 8:30 is the next hollywood~*


That's the same day as the North Hollywood Hop loco!

Are you bringing out your Glasshouse Martin to the North Hollywood Hop before you head out to Hollywood?

Or is it not ready yet? :dunno:

I think it's that time to start dipping that MOFO que no? It's bad ass and you need to start hitting the streets in it RAZA!! :yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> That's the same day as the North Hollywood Hop loco!
> 
> Are you bringing out your Glasshouse Martin to the North Hollywood Hop before you head out to Hollywood?
> 
> Or is it not ready yet? :dunno:
> 
> I think it's that time to start dipping that MOFO que no? It's bad ass and you need to start hitting the streets in it RAZA!! :yes:


. ~If everything goes good yes, Ya sabes, There's something that always comes up~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~DEDICATION C.C. & LOLOW'S C.C. WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU THIS SUNDAY TO A CRUISE, IT'S GONNA BE EVERY 2ND & 4TH SUNDAY OF MONTH~







*


----------



## Alex65

DEDICATION TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> . ~If everything goes good yes, Ya sabes, There's something that always comes up~


Eso SI... Remember my Four acting up in Hollywood... :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Eso SI... Remember my Four acting up in Hollywood... :banghead: :rofl:


. ~Ya, Freaking 2 am, I got home at 3~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~NEXT SATURDAY, WE WILL BE AT THE IN N OUT~*


----------



## LOWDOWN62

PIKS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Next sat I'll post pics


----------



## Mr Solorio

mr.glasshouse said:


> Next sat I'll post pics


TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Mr Solorio said:


> TTT


. ~You coming out homie~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Thanks to all the RAZA that supports!!!


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT...........................*


----------



## Mr Solorio

mr.glasshouse said:


> . ~You coming out homie~


Simon I should be out there, take a drive with the family out there, l be posted at in n out, see you out there


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Mr Solorio said:


> Simon I should be out there, take a drive with the family out there, l be posted at in n out, see you out there


. Orale carnal


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Be there or Be sqaure..:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Be there or Be sqaure..:thumbsup:


x2, You live in Az homie~


----------



## kandy-kutty87

yea but I'm stationed on Camp Pendleton in Oceanside..


mr.glasshouse said:


> x2, You live in Az homie~


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON

See you guys tonight I will be driving Dream On out there!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DREAM ON said:


> See you guys tonight I will be driving Dream On out there!!!


. Orale, Im trying to get out of work so I can roll!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DREAM ON said:


> See you guys tonight I will be driving Dream On out there!!!


. Orale, Im trying to get out of work so I can roll!!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Couldn't make it, had a battery problem.:banghead:


----------



## LOWDOWN62

WHO GOT PIXS?


----------



## DREAM ON

HERE IS A SNEAK PECK FROM TONIGHT.....THE 65 JUST BUST OUT TODAY IN HOLLYWOOD BLVD...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DREAM ON said:


> HERE IS A SNEAK PECK FROM TONIGHT.....THE 65 JUST BUST OUT TODAY IN HOLLYWOOD BLVD...


. ~Clean homie~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Couldn't make it, had a battery problem.:banghead:


~I didint make it either, Freaking job, Oh well, Mext month~


----------



## Junior LOC

DREAM ON said:


> HERE IS A SNEAK PECK FROM TONIGHT.....THE 65 JUST BUST OUT TODAY IN HOLLYWOOD BLVD...


What's up Tony... Is that George's '65 that was at his Shop in Chatsworth Foo?

If so, that MOFO came out BAD!!! 

I remember Morro working on the Frame one night when i rolled up in the '64 and the Body of that '65 was just sitting on the Hoyce.


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~I didint make it either, Freaking job, Oh well, Mext month~


Look at you Making FERIA like a MOFO...Straight Overtime right there... LOL 

I think I see the Glasshouse coming out soon? :dunno: One Day right!?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Look at you Making FERIA like a MOFO...Straight Overtime right there... LOL
> 
> I think I see the Glasshouse coming out soon? :dunno: One Day right!?


 ONE DAY HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~WE WILL BE OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~JULY 14 IS THE NEXT ONE AT 8:30 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT~*


----------



## Alex65

DEDICATION WILL BE OUT THERE THIS SATURDAY!!!


----------



## Alex65

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~THIS SATURDAY FELLAS AT THE IN N OUT~


----------



## Alex65

It's gonna be a great night!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ya it is homie


----------



## Alex65

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## 88blazingshruk

awww yeaa ill be there i live so close to that spot...does it crack


----------



## mr.glasshouse

88blazingshruk said:


> awww yeaa ill be there i live so close to that spot...does it crack


~We wil be there, Call me 18186059052~


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


U guys coming out


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Going to try brother, we have our show the next day. We were posted on Hollywood last week.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Going to try brother, we have our show the next day. We were posted on Hollywood last week.


Hopefully you can make it again....


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

mr.glasshouse said:


> Hopefully you can make it again....


Going to try, you guys are more than welcome to the show....


----------



## Alex65

*ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW *:nicoderm: 
*SEE YOU HOMIES THERE!!*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Going to try, you guys are more than welcome to the show....


ok


----------



## BLUE OWL

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~JULY 14 IS THE NEXT ONE AT 8:30 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT~*


:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:[/QUOTE TTT


----------



## Ruben64

Is there limited parking out there at the in n out?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ruben64 said:


> Is there limited parking out there at the in n out?


There is, We always make parking space!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dhcnttt


----------



## Ruben64

See Guys out there,thanks...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ruben64 said:


> See Guys out there,thanks...[/QUOTE WE GOT THERE LATE, I HEARD YOU WERE THERE...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

PICS SOON,,,,,


----------



## Alex65

*DEDICATION CAR CLUB TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Alex65 said:


> *DEDICATION CAR CLUB TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP!!!*:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE*]~BAD PICTURES ALEX, KEEP ON DOING YOUR THING, WE HAD A BUSY WEEKEND, DEDICATION TTT~*


----------



## Alex65

TTT:boink:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ttt


----------



## javy71

When is the next one


----------



## mr.glasshouse

javy71 said:


> When is the next one


 NEXT MONTH ON THE 2 SATURDAY!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

...~NEXT SATURDAY IS DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT, COME JOIN US OUT THERE~...


----------



## Alex65

TTT


----------



## Alex65

IT'S GONNA BE CRACKEN ON THE BLVD!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Alex65 said:


> IT'S GONNA BE CRACKEN ON THE BLVD!!


Yes it is...


----------



## Alex65

*​TTT*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

This saturday in front of Florentine Gardens...


----------



## Alex65

TTT


----------



## delinquint 61

Was out there this saturday on the Harley's and still saw sum low lows even on a off saturday it's still jumpin


----------



## mr.glasshouse

delinquint 61 said:


> Was out there this saturday on the Harley's and still saw sum low lows even on a off saturday it's still jumpin


 ~Come through this Saturday~


----------



## Alex65

TTT THIS SATURDAY


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Alex65 said:


> TTT THIS SATURDAY


TTT


----------



## delinquint 61

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~Come through this Saturday~


Can't on call at work this weekend ,but will be out their soon. Good lookin out thou


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> This saturday in front of Florentine Gardens...


No more IN & OUT Martin??


----------



## ElProfeJose

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## mr.glasshouse

delinquint 61 said:


> Can't on call at work this weekend ,but will be out their soon. Good lookin out thou


Ok


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> No more IN & OUT Martin??


no more


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> no more



 LOL


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~Let's go have a good time on Saturday~


----------



## jose luis

TTT


----------



## Alex65

Hope to see all you homies out there kicking back with us.


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex65

TTT!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON

Will be out there!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DREAM ON said:


> Will be out there!!


See our there homie...


----------



## Alex65

It's going down tomorrow!! It's gonna be a good time see you homies out there!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

It was a good cruise, Thanks to all the clubs that came out for the movement...


----------



## inkera

mr.glasshouse said:


> It was a good cruise, Thanks to all the clubs that came out for the movement...


i just got in..it was a cool ass...night...your car is looking good Martin (mr.glasshouse)


----------



## BLUE OWL

inkera said:


> i just got in..it was a cool ass...night...your car is looking good Martin (mr.glasshouse)


SUP BRO WHATS UP


----------



## BLUE OWL

mr.glasshouse said:


> It was a good cruise, Thanks to all the clubs that came out for the movement...


GOT YOUR TEXT HOMIE JUST WORKING LATE SEE YOU ON NEXT ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

inkera said:


> i just got in..it was a cool ass...night...your car is looking good Martin (mr.glasshouse)


Thanks homie


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BLUE OWL said:


> GOT YOUR TEXT HOMIE JUST WORKING LATE SEE YOU ON NEXT ONE:thumbsup:


no problem, Make your money


----------



## mr.glasshouse

It was a real good night....


----------



## mr.glasshouse

More than 70 cars out there...


----------



## inkera

BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BRO WHATS UP


Hey Rich whats going on...hope all is well with you and family?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Thanks to all the clubs that came out to support...


----------



## onestopcaraudio

Any pics


----------



## DREAM ON

FROM YESTERDAY......... WITH MY CLUB BROTHERS.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Nice pic carnal


----------



## rolldawg213

*we should be outhere* *pretty soon!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *we should be outhere* *pretty soon!!!!!*:thumbsup:


Thanks for support homies


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

What time are people hitting the streets at? Still Florentine Gardens?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> What time are people hitting the streets at? Still Florentine Gardens?


Yes florentine, Cause in n out was trippin


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

TTT 4 the homies !!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> TTT 4 the homies !!!


x2


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

mr.glasshouse said:


> x2


See u guys out there @ bobs


----------



## LINCOLN 818

*WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE ????*


----------



## LINCOLN 818

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> See u guys out there @ bobs


*WHAT DAY AND WHERE???*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ill keep everyone posted...


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61

Right before you roll to Hollywood !


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## mr.glasshouse

OG 61 said:


> Right before you roll to Hollywood !:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WICKEDKUSTOMS said:


>


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

...SEPT 8. AT 8:30, THERE'S WAS PEOPLE POSTED IN FRONT OF FLORENTINE AND SOME PARKED IN FRONT OF KODAK THEATER AND ASWELL HOMIES CRUISEING UP AND DOWN...


----------



## MEXICA

ORale


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFT x2*


 x2


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~SEPTEMBER 15 AT 8:30, WE HAD HOMIES POST UP ACROSS FROM FLORENTINE GARDENS AND SOME WERE POSTED UP ACROSS THE KODAK THEATER, LET'S DO THIS AGAIN HOMIES~*


----------



## rolldawg213

*La Gente C.C went cruising Hollywood Blvd. after the convention center show








*


----------



## rolldawg213

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~FIRME PICS HOMIES, RIDES LOOKING CLEAN~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## low4vida

TTT..


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~WE GONNA CANCEL THIS SATURDAY CRUISE NIGHT DUE TO THE FIGHTS HAPPENING THIS SATURDAY, WILL POST INFO LATER ON LATER CRUISE DATE~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

low4vida said:


> TTT..


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~Next date is on 10-13-2012 at 8:30, Let's go have some fun in HOLLYWOOD, Remeber we are just posting up on HOLLYWOOD BLVD.~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~DEDICATION HOLLYWOOD TO THE TOP~*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup::drama:simon


----------



## mr.glasshouse

10-13-2012 at 830


----------



## del toro

UNIDOS GONNA MAKE OUT THERE ON SATURDAY!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Firme


----------



## OG 61

Heres's a cruise night right before you hit Hollywood. October 27th


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:drama:CALI'S MOST HATED C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> :drama:CALI'S MOST HATED C.C WILL BE THERE


see you there locos


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL

del toro said:


> UNIDOS GONNA MAKE OUT THERE ON SATURDAY!










THANKS TORO


----------



## BLUE OWL

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Nice pics, We parked at Florentine Gardens at 10:30 till 1:00...


----------



## onestopcaraudio

nice cars :thumbsup: any more pics


----------



## inkera

Lookling good Rich



BLUE OWL said:


> THANKS TORO


----------



## BLUE OWL

inkera said:


> Lookling good Rich


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BLUE OWL said:


> THANKS BROTHA


Ima have to take more pics


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## gema68

WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE UNIDOS WANTS TO KNOW???


----------



## MEXICA

Ttt


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~The next cruise will be on DEC.15 at 8 p.m., Let's meet up at Cthe IN N OUT PARKING LOT, From there well go to the BOULE, Call me if any questions 18186059052... Thanks for support...


----------



## onestopcaraudio

Simon homie


----------



## DIPN714

bullet;;;where u at;;lets do this


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Is the cruise happening tonight


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Is the cruise happening tonight


on the 15 of dec, Call me 8186059052


----------



## mr.glasshouse

This weekend


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking how's for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking how's for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Cruising together...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking how's for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


~ORALE WELL LET YOU KNOW~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~SATURDAY JAN 12. AT 8 P.M. ON THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT, FROM THERE WE GOING TO ROLL TO HOLLYWOOD AND PARK ON THE BOULEVARD~


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio

*who is going????*


----------



## BLUE OWL

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~SATURDAY JAN 12. AT 8 P.M. ON THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT, FROM THERE WE GOING TO ROLL TO HOLLYWOOD AND PARK ON THE BOULEVARD~


:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> *who is going????*


Lets see


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *~TTMFT~*


X2


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT:nicoderm:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTMFT:nicoderm:*


X2


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## mr.glasshouse

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


que onda loko


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

WHATS UP WITH THIS SAT ? LETS ROLL THE BLVD TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera

If it dont rain Ill fuck with it


HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> WHATS UP WITH THIS SAT ? LETS ROLL THE BLVD TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~FEBUARY 16 AT 8 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT~*


----------



## strictly ricc

:thumbsup:


mr.glasshouse said:


> x2


----------



## Chucky-LL

strictly ricc said:


> :thumbsup:


:rofl:


----------



## ray-13

Anyone going this weekend... ??


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ray-13 said:


> Anyone going this weekend... ??


well be out there in 2 weeks


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## inkera

A few of us will be out there this weekend



ray-13 said:


> Anyone going this weekend... ??


----------



## mr.glasshouse

inkera said:


> A few of us will be out there this weekend


ttt


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~:wave:*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## 1984cutlass

:yessad:


----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

definitely looking forward to rollin out to Hollywood this weekend.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LosAngelesRydr said:


> definitely looking forward to rollin out to Hollywood this weekend.


see you out there


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


x2


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Dedication ttt


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

Just keep an eye out for a copper-brown cdv eith different color rear fillers.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Hell yea Im down to roll the wood again its been a min


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## BEARFACE

:h5:


----------



## rolldawg213

~TTMFT ~HOLLYWOOD ~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

We gonna try to be out there every Saturday


----------



## guss68imp

mr.glasshouse said:


> We gonna try to be out there every Saturday


What time?


----------



## guss68imp

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~FEBUARY 16 AT 8 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT~*


Never mind :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

guss68imp said:


> Never mind :thumbsup:


lol, A bunch of us well be out there on the 23rd also


----------



## D 68 strip teeze

Lifestyle C.C. was out representing in HOLLYWOOD Tonite!!!


----------



## BEARFACE

We where out there about 9 was dead took a cruise up and down and rolled out :dunno:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

WHATS CRACKING MR GLASSHOUSE. SO U GUYS GOING TO BE OUT IN HOLLYWOOD THE 23RD? IM CHARGING MY BATTERIES N GETTING THE CAR READY I HOPE I HAVE IT JUICED AND READY FOR THAT WEEKEND !!uffin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

D 68 strip teeze said:


> Lifestyle C.C. was out representing in HOLLYWOOD Tonite!!!


you guys look good out there


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BEARFACE said:


> We where out there about 9 was dead took a cruise up and down and rolled out :dunno:


in n out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> WHATS CRACKING MR GLASSHOUSE. SO U GUYS GOING TO BE OUT IN HOLLYWOOD THE 23RD? IM CHARGING MY BATTERIES N GETTING THE CAR READY I HOPE I HAVE IT JUICED AND READY FOR THAT WEEKEND !!uffin:


 Well be out in Hollywood after the hop, Well be there like at 930 at the in n out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

On the 23rd


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## papi310

*WE WERE OUT THERE LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS DEAD BOUNCED OUT AROUND 10:00 NOTHING WAS CRACCIN....WHENS THE REAL NEXT BLVD CRUISE ??????*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

papi310 said:


> *WE WERE OUT THERE LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS DEAD BOUNCED OUT AROUND 10:00 NOTHING WAS CRACCIN....WHENS THE REAL NEXT BLVD CRUISE ??????*


~We were at the in n out, Come out next week~


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I'll try to make it


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Robert =woody65= said:


> I'll try to make it


hope to see you there


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:


 Let's go foo


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~Well be out there this Saturday, Other confirmed also~


----------



## Drowzy818

North Hollywood Cruise night & hop sat the 23rd 7pm-11pm 6355 bellingham ave North Hollywood ca 91606, every hits hollywood blvd after to cruise the blvd..


----------



## cold blooded vato

:drama:


----------



## BIG LOUU

HOLLYWOOD BLVD I S CLOSED IT'S OSCAR WEEKEND


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest car n bike club going to try n roll out there n check it out, not sure if anyone is gonna take there low lows or just there regular cars but will try to be out there


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Drowzy818 said:


> North Hollywood Cruise night & hop sat the 23rd 7pm-11pm 6355 bellingham ave North Hollywood ca 91606, every hits hollywood blvd after to cruise the blvd..


~Well be there, At 930 we are dipping to Hollywood~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BIG LOUU said:


> HOLLYWOOD BLVD I S CLOSED IT'S OSCAR WEEKEND


~Florentine will be cool to park~


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Where's the hop gonna be at


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I don't see any low lows on sunset or hollywood blvd been out here since 930


----------



## Mr Solorio

Any pics from 3-2-2013 night


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

motorcycle cops were fucken with lowriders on sat


----------



## Mr Solorio

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> motorcycle cops were fucken with lowriders on sat


Not koo


----------



## inkera

Really...they usually dont...they usually only post up by the Floreatine gardens they uaslly dont come down to Sunset or deep through Hollywood blvd.


----------



## Tenn517

Testies 123. Blah blah.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

inkera said:


> Really...they usually dont...they usually only post up by the Floreatine gardens they uaslly dont come down to Sunset or deep through Hollywood blvd.


we were in front of florentine and then we went down hollywood they strted pulling over few of the homies i said fuck this and took off


----------



## Chucky-LL

almost every time i go to hollywood i get a ticket...


----------



## onestopcaraudio

2/23/13 on hollywood blvd http://youtu.be/JCgyPVSZ7mA no cops :nono:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~This Saturday 16th, We gonna be out there~


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

TTT


----------



## cold blooded vato

WHO IS GOING?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## LoOpY

I was out their sunday, Low Bottom C.C. Was out their deep and looking clean.


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

when is the next one?


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## inkera

Marky...I just roll it be other Low Lows out


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~Saturday 13 at 8p.m.~


----------



## Hydrohype

inkera said:


> Marky...I just roll it be other Low Lows out


 Police got behind me in the 68 Last week, Rolled on my ass for miles on Van Nuy's BLvd. It felt good knowing that the car was not cut, and all the paper work was in order.. So i just kept rolling with top down and music playing.. i look forward to seeing more cops next time!


----------



## Chucky-LL

Hydrohype said:


> Police got behind me in the 68 Last week, Rolled on my ass for miles on Van Nuy's BLvd. It felt good knowing that the car was not cut, and all the paper work was in order.. So i just kept rolling with top down and music playing.. i look forward to seeing more cops next time!


:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera

isn't it tho..hella good feeling knowing all paper work in order...car clean...no peices or nothing


Hydrohype said:


> Police got behind me in the 68 Last week, Rolled on my ass for miles on Van Nuy's BLvd. It felt good knowing that the car was not cut, and all the paper work was in order.. So i just kept rolling with top down and music playing.. i look forward to seeing more cops next time!


----------



## Hydrohype

inkera said:


> isn't it tho..hella good feeling knowing all paper work in order...car clean...no peices or nothing


Yea that sucka was in predator mode, you know how they get in the lane next to you and ride 1/2 a car length behind your bumper?

He was on me from San Fernando Rd. east bound to Foothill Blvd. then made the right with me headed towards Hansam Dam.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~Saturday 13 at 8p.m.~


 ?


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## ray-13

Anyone going to cruise this weekend... ??


----------



## Chucky-LL

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg">


----------



## mr.glasshouse

This saturday


----------



## Junior LOC

Hydrohype said:


> Police got behind me in the 68 Last week, Rolled on my ass for miles on Van Nuy's BLvd. *It felt good knowing that the car was not cut, *and all the paper work was in order.. So i just kept rolling with top down and music playing.. i look forward to seeing more cops next time!


:facepalm: hno: :rofl:


----------



## BLUE OWL

inkera said:


> isn't it tho..hella good feeling knowing all paper work in order...car clean...no peices or nothing


:yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

look's like rain today.


----------



## Hydrohype

Junior LOC said:


> :facepalm: hno: :rofl:



Ticket's keep me in the poor house! ( Im so broke I cant breath )


----------



## inkera

BLUE OWL said:


> :yes:


whats happening rich


----------



## inkera

Hope not


Hydrohype said:


> Ticket's keep me in the poor house! ( Im so broke I cant breath )


----------



## 1984cutlass

hollywood today?


----------



## Chucky-LL

Ttt


----------



## Hydrohype

I wiped my car down last night after talking to Martine at about 6:30.. But I did not like the look of the cloud's so I punked out..


----------



## BEARFACE

I was out there last night and it was weak :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## mr.glasshouse

Freaking weather fucked it up


----------



## gema68

WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE UNIDOS L.A. WANT TO COME OUT AND PLAY!!!!


----------



## Mr Solorio

:yes:


BEARFACE said:


> I was out there last night and it was weak :thumbsdown:


----------



## inkera

This weekend?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

*$225.00 NO GEAR*


----------



## Hydrohype

One day!


----------



## inkera

Hollywood after the fight tonight?


----------



## chepeloks77

Was up when is the next cruise night


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## bluebyrd86

Ttt


----------



## 67imp

:drama:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:drama:


----------



## orojoh11

Any one cruising tonite???


----------



## mr.glasshouse

orojoh11 said:


> Any one cruising tonite???


~THIS SATURDAY, WELL BE OUT THERE~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~JUNE 22 AT THE IN N OUT, WELL BE AT THE IN N OUT~


----------



## menogina

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~JUNE 22 AT THE IN N OUT, WELL BE AT THE IN N OUT~


What time tonight? 
What's the address?


----------



## glasshouse818

What time ?


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT HAPPENED TO DA HOLLYWOOD HOPS??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## meno97

:h5:TOMORROW :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Last saturday night on Hollywood blvd:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

*ANYONE HITTING HOLLYWOOD BLVD AFTER THE TORRES SHOW???:dunno:*


----------



## Chucky-LL

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 669010
> Last saturday night on Hollywood blvd:thumbsup:


 good seen u on sun homie..


----------



## inkera

most likely everyone is going south not north...probably to Derweinerschintzel (dont know if that is the correct spelling or not) then the weekly route through LA




LoOpY said:


> *ANYONE HITTING HOLLYWOOD BLVD AFTER THE TORRES SHOW???:dunno:*


----------



## LoOpY

inkera said:


> most likely everyone is going south not north...probably to Derweinerschintzel (dont know if that is the correct spelling or not) then the weekly route through LA


:thumbsup: *THATS RITE, I HERD KOOL AIDS SHOP IS GONNA CRACK SO IM HEADING DOWN THEIR AS WELL:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 669010
> Last saturday night on Hollywood blvd:thumbsup:


~CLEAN PIC LOCO~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~AUGUST IS THE MONTH, TOO MANY THINGS GOING ON THIS MONTH~


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~CLEAN PIC LOCO~


...Thanks G we had a firme time out in the wood....


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Chucky-LL said:


> good seen u on sun homie..


....:wave::thumbsup: see you this sun day homie


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> ...Thanks G we had a firme time out in the wood....


~GOOD TO HEAR, WELL BE OUT THERE SOON~


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~GOOD TO HEAR, WELL BE OUT THERE SOON~


...:thumbsup:












Even did some parking lot pimpin after the blvd at one of the clubs


----------



## Chucky-LL

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> ...:thumbsup:
> View attachment 669255
> View attachment 669256
> Even did some parking lot pimpin after the blvd at one of the clubs


 thats what im talking about...


----------



## Chucky-LL

Chucky-LL said:


> good seen u on sun homie..


 okay gee...


----------



## Alex65

When's the next Hollywood Cruise Night?


----------



## Alex65

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> ...:thumbsup:
> View attachment 669255
> View attachment 669256
> Even did some parking lot pimpin after the blvd at one of the clubs


TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

We will be there after the show on sunday


----------



## mr.glasshouse

rolldawg213 said:


> We will be there after the show on sunday


THATS RIGHT HOLLYWOOD ON SUNDAY, LETS DO THIS~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~LETS DO THIS, THIS SUNDAY~


----------



## Alex65

What time?


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There was a protest yesterday, There was a lot of cops...


----------



## inkera

This is what went down after the Torress show on tha Shaw...(pictures borrowed from the homie Robledo)



inkera said:


> most likely everyone is going south not north...probably to Derweinerschintzel (dont know if that is the correct spelling or not) then the weekly route through LA


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## stock 1963ss

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1984cutlass

:drama:


----------



## ray-13

TTMFT.....!!!!!


CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera

T T T





CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## LoOpY

*







BTTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

​TTT


----------



## orojoh11

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype

Pictures!


----------



## onestopcaraudio

http://youtu.be/2WPP0YDpKeQ


----------



## onestopcaraudio

SICK WAYZ CC818 ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD NEW VIDEO :drama:


----------



## visionquest23

cool


----------



## Hydrohype

onestopcaraudio said:


> SICK WAYZ CC818 ON HOLLYWOOD BLVD NEW VIDEO :drama:


Did you guys see that guy who had the cop's looking all in his trunk and shit? i think it was a green Lincoln?


----------



## LoOpY

Hydrohype said:


> Did you guys see that guy who had the cop's looking all in his trunk and shit? i think it was a green Lincoln?


 * I DIDNT SEE HIM HOMIE :no:.... THAT WAS ACTUALLY ME :run::roflmao:FUCKEN COPS COUGHT ME SLIPPING :facepalm:, THEY WERE ON FOOT, BUT OTHER THEN THAT LO LOW'S CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT NIGHT! THE BLVD WAS PACKED*:yes:


----------



## LoOpY

*LO LOW'S C.C. SFV SUPPORTING MILLINIUM C.C. IN HOLLYWOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *      *EVEN THO WE GOT FUCKED WITH THE COPS, IT WAS STILL A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL

​MAJESTICS FAMILY HAD A BLAST IN HOLLYWOOD..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## cold blooded vato

nice cars homies :thumbsup: SICK WAYZCC 818 TTT


----------



## peter cruz

*my 64 was on Hollywood Sat. night anybody get a pic of my64 rag cruzin?*


----------



## Chucky-LL

*majestics cc*


----------



## FAW898




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~NEXT MONTH IS GONNA BE A GOOD MONTH FOR HOLLYWOOD~


----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

tru2thagame said:


> ]


TTT


----------



## tru2thagame

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT


definitly try to make it bro. We back on the marina so right on the water. Doesn't get much better then that!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Chucky-LL

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 684189
> 
> View attachment 684190
> 
> View attachment 684191
> 
> View attachment 684192


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

*La Gente will be there this saturday. We have to enjoy this great weather*:yes:*
Hollywood Blvd. TTMFT*:nicoderm:


----------



## onestopcaraudio

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

That's right carnal


----------



## LoOpY

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

rolldawg213 said:


> *La Gente will be there this saturday. We have to enjoy this great weather*:yes:*
> Hollywood Blvd. TTMFT*:nicoderm:


:nicoderm:x2 ~cotton kandy~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

let's do this:thumbsup:Hollywood ttmft


----------



## chepeloks77

La Gente rolling to Hollywood TTT!!!! Lets keep it rolling


----------



## Hydrohype

LoOpY said:


> :thumbsup:


THAT WAS GREAT!


----------



## Chucky-LL

LoOpY said:


> :thumbsup:


 clean video...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

Chucky-LL said:


> clean video...


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

TTT


----------



## cold blooded vato

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

La Gente was outhere at hollywood blvd.


----------



## BEARFACE

Anyone going out this weekend it's a holiday weekend ???


----------



## LoOpY

*ATTENTION TO ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY:  BECAREFULL OUT THEIR CUZ LAPD HAS THE GREEN LIGHT ON ALL LOWRIDERS AND HOTRODS, IF YOU GET YOUR CAR TAKEN AWAY LAPD WONT RETURN UR CAR:thumbsdown::machinegun::guns::thumbsdown:*


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## DIPN714

CHARGEING BATTERYS,,WILL B LOOKING FOR BULLET;;GONA SERVE HIM;;BIG AL SAID IT

STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC AUG 25-13


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

:guns:WHO WANTS SUM BULLET


----------



## sharks80cutlass

Is this still going down today, Hightimes Pasadena Car Club might attend if it goes down but if theirs cops trippin then its a no go!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

Im ready to roll too if its gona happen


----------



## lowdude13

LoOpY said:


> *ATTENTION TO ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY:  BECAREFULL OUT THEIR CUZ LAPD HAS THE GREEN LIGHT ON ALL LOWRIDERS AND HOTRODS, IF YOU GET YOUR CAR TAKEN AWAY LAPD WONT RETURN UR CAR:thumbsdown::machinegun::guns::thumbsdown:*


thats some bull shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

​TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

CARLITOS WAY said:


> ​TTT


x79:biggrin: what's up loko


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~DEDICATION IS THROWING A CRUISE NIGHT SEPT.28 AT 8 P.M., AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT, LETS GO HAVE FUN~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## RI82REGAL

TTT


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions

This cruise still going down tonight? Same time and place?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

rolldawg213 said:


> x79:biggrin: what's up loko


QUI NOMAS HOMIE JUST KEEPING THESE 13"S SPINNIG SEEN YOU GUYS LAST TIME IN HOLLYWWOD BUT DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO CHOPP IT UP SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE ...(79 LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE)


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~SEPTEMBER 28 AT 8:00 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT~


----------



## MalibuLou

Ttt


----------



## kandy-kutty87

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~SEPTEMBER 28 AT 8:00 P.M. AT THE IN N OUT~


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~This Saturday homies, Lets do it, Any questions call me MARTIN 8186059052


----------



## LoOpY

*lets do this LO LOW'S C.C. will be in the blvd:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-818

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed
**
I CAN SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYE'S BUT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE (BIG-M)
FUCK WHAT THEY SAY..PROVE IT IN DA STREET'S (RON)
104 SEZ IT ALL PAT NA (TODD)
FUC WATCHA HEARD (BIG JOHN)
DONT LEAVE FINGERPRINTS (WATCHER)

HIT ME UP AT.. [email protected]
SUBSCRIBE TO MY YOUTUBE.. THEREALBIGX3LV 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS 1-866-MAGIC-33*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
}


----------



## mr.glasshouse

93/60 weather for saturday


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

~THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM ALL THE AREA CODES~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LoOpY said:


> *lets do this LO LOW'S C.C. will be in the blvd:thumbsup:*[/QUOTE *]~THANKS FOR SUPPORT LOCOS~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~DEDICATION C.C., LOLOW'S C.C., SO-LO RIDERS C.C., MAJESTICS C.C., LATIN WORLD C.C., SICK WAYZ C.C., LA STYLE C.C., MAJOR LEAGUE C.C., NEIGHBORHOOD DREAMS C.C., NEU EXPOSURE C.C., NOKTURNAL C.C., RESURRECTION C.C., TECHNIQUES C.C., VALLEY LIFE C.C., ONE LIFE C.C., TRUE MEMORIES C.C., INTEGRITY C.C., BOMB SQUAD C.C., FREEDOM C.C., COUNCIL C.C., BEST OF FRIENDS C.C., MILLENUIM C.C., STRICTLY FAMILY C.C., ILLUSTRIOS C.C., ROLLERZ ONLY C.C., LOW LIFES C.C., JUS DIPIN C.C., LA GENTE C.C., MEMORY LANE C.C., WESTBOUND C.C., WEST SIDE C.C., STREETSTYLE C.C., HIGH CLASS C.C., SOCAL RIDERS C.C., DISTINCTIONS C.C., WISEGUYS C.C., WAY OF LIFE C.C., PAINFUL PLEASURES C.C., BOMB LIFE C.C., THERE'S ABOUT 39 CAR CLUBS COMING OUT ON THE 28TH OF SEPTEMBER~* ﻿


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*TTT*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~DEDICATION C.C., LOLOW'S C.C., SO-LO RIDERS C.C., MAJESTICS C.C., LATIN WORLD C.C., SICK WAYZ C.C., LA STYLE C.C., MAJOR LEAGUE C.C., NEIGHBORHOOD DREAMS C.C., NEU EXPOSURE C.C., NOKTURNAL C.C., RESURRECTION C.C., TECHNIQUES C.C., VALLEY LIFE C.C., ONE LIFE C.C., TRUE MEMORIES C.C., INTEGRITY C.C., BOMB SQUAD C.C., FREEDOM C.C., COUNCIL C.C., BEST OF FRIENDS C.C., MILLENUIM C.C., STRICTLY FAMILY C.C., ILLUSTRIOS C.C., ROLLERZ ONLY C.C., LOW LIFES C.C., JUS DIPIN C.C., LA GENTE C.C., MEMORY LANE C.C., WESTBOUND C.C., WEST SIDE C.C., STREETSTYLE C.C., HIGH CLASS C.C., SOCAL RIDERS C.C., DISTINCTIONS C.C., WISEGUYS C.C., WAY OF LIFE C.C., PAINFUL PLEASURES C.C., BOMB LIFE C.C., ROYAL IMAGE C.C., THERE'S ABOUT 40 CAR CLUBS COMING OUT ON THE 28TH OF SEPTEMBER~*


----------



## stock 1963ss

*To Da TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

stock 1963ss said:


> *To Da TOP *:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~2 MORE DAYS LEFT~


----------



## stock 1963ss

:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93

TO THE TOP FOR MAÑANA


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~THATS RIGHT HOMIES~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

?TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

?TTT


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

BRINCAS YOU said:


> :thumbsup:


~HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*~THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT, WE HAD NO DRAMA AND NO COPS, IT WAS A PERFECT NIGHT AND ALSO GOOD WEATHER~* :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-2.jpg.html]








[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-3.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-5.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-6.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-7.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-9.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-10.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-12.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-13.jpg.html]








[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-14.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-16.jpg.html]







[/URL] URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-15.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-18.jpg.html]







[/URL] URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-19.jpg.html]







[/URL] URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-20.jpg.html]







[/URL].


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-21.jpg.html]







[/URL] URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-22.jpg.html]







[/URL] GLASSHOUSE1975/image-23.jpg[/IMG][/URL].


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-25.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-29.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-33.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/GLASSHOUSE1975/media/image-34.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## meno97

A GREAT SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TO THIS OCTOBER 26,2013 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT, WE HAD NO DRAMA AND NO COPS, IT WAS A PERFECT NIGHT AND ALSO GOOD WEATHER~* :thumbsup:


WESTBOUND CC. HAD A BLAST, CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## mr.glasshouse

WESTBOUND93 said:


> WESTBOUND CC. HAD A BLAST, CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE


~THANKS FOR COMING LOCO~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~DEDICATION TTT~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## LoOpY

*LO LOW'S C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME IN THE BLVD 3 WHEELING MARTIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GREAT TURN OUT :thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ONE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LoOpY said:


> *LO LOW'S C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME IN THE BLVD 3 WHEELING MARTIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GREAT TURN OUT :thumbsup: LOOKING FORWARD FOR THE NEXT ONE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


~THANKS COMING OUT HOMIE~


----------



## mr.glasshouse

~NEXT ONE WILL BE ON OCTOBER 26, ILL POST THE FLYER IN JUST A BIT~


----------



## wickedimage63

nice pics...looks like a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63

TTT...FOR HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NITE!!! :h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT THANKS CARNAL...


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TO THE TOP


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

*4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LATIN WORLD OG said:


> View attachment 805377
> *4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


TTT


----------



## evil70chevy73

Lots of pigs in Hollywood wanna take your car for cruisin'


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93

BTTT FOR SATURDAY!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

THIS SATURDAY 26 WE BE OUT IN HOLLYWOOD


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

​TTT


----------



## chopp64

Is it going down tonight ?


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TODAY AT 8 PM AT THE IN N OUT PARKING LOT


----------



## 1984cutlass

pics...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:wave:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Robert =woody65= said:


> :wave:


~WHAT UP LOKO~


----------



## chopp64

anything going down tonight ? how was lastweeken?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~WHAT UP LOKO~


ima try to hit Hollywood,when is the next cruise


----------



## mr.glasshouse

chopp64 said:


> anything going down tonight ? how was lastweeken?


next month


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Robert =woody65= said:


> ima try to hit Hollywood,when is the next cruise


next month loco


----------



## CLASSICS.69

_*BY POPULAR DEMAND "SOUTHBAY CRUISE NITES" EVERY 1ST SATURDAY NIGHT @ RALLY'S ON CORNER OF HAWTHORNE BLVD & EL SEGUNDO BLVD FROM 6:00 P.M.-12:00 A.M. WE WILL MEET THERE AND THEN "CRUISE" UP AND DOWN HAWTHORNE BLVD SO PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH GOOD PEOPLE AND FIRME RIDES.....THE NEXT ONE WILL BE 11-9-2013....LETS KEEP IT MOVING FORWARD 100:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:​*_​


----------



## CLASSICS.69

_*BY POPULAR DEMAND "SOUTHBAY CRUISE NITES" EVERY 1ST SATURDAY NIGHT @ RALLY'S ON CORNER OF HAWTHORNE BLVD & EL SEGUNDO BLVD FROM 6:00 P.M.-12:00 A.M. WE WILL MEET THERE AND THEN "CRUISE" UP AND DOWN HAWTHORNE BLVD SO PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH GOOD PEOPLE AND FIRME RIDES.....THE NEXT ONE WILL BE 11-9-2013....LETS KEEP IT MOVING FORWARD 100:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::thumbsup: :thumbsup:​*_​


chopp64 said:


> anything going down tonight ? how was lastweeken?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

mr.glasshouse said:


> next month loco


cool


----------



## Robert =woody65=

CLASSICS.69 said:


> _*BY POPULAR DEMAND "SOUTHBAY CRUISE NITES" EVERY 1ST SATURDAY NIGHT @ RALLY'S ON CORNER OF HAWTHORNE BLVD & EL SEGUNDO BLVD FROM 6:00 P.M.-12:00 A.M. WE WILL MEET THERE AND THEN "CRUISE" UP AND DOWN HAWTHORNE BLVD SO PLEASE MAKE AN EFFORT TO COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH GOOD PEOPLE AND FIRME RIDES.....THE NEXT ONE WILL BE 11-9-2013....LETS KEEP IT MOVING FORWARD 100:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:​*_​


cool


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## delinquint 61

DelinquentZcc will be out there cruising this Saturday. Taking sum of my people from out town. Any one else down?


----------



## gema68

WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE???


----------



## 1984cutlass

:thumbsup:


----------



## inkera

People just show up



gema68 said:


> WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE???


----------



## BLUE OWL

inkera said:


> People just show up


SUP BROTHER


----------



## Chucky-818

Tmf


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## inkera

Hey Rich



BLUE OWL said:


> SUP BROTHER


----------



## EastLosRider

So whens the next one?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

bttt


----------



## lowdude13

:inout:​T~T~T~


----------



## boulevard bully

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

EastLosRider said:


> So whens the next one?


i think Fridays. Some of our members go to this cruise night everyonce in a while.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Mr Solorio

TTT :wave:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

When is the next cruise Hollywood event?


----------



## Mr Solorio

WEST COVINA'S G said:


> When is the next cruise Hollywood event?


:dunno:


----------



## lowdude13

WEST COVINA'S G said:


> When is the next cruise Hollywood event?


x2:wave:


----------



## del toro

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD CRUISE


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

Let's?


----------



## del toro

WHO'S DOWN FOR HOLLYWOOD THIS WEEKEND? SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G




----------



## Chucky-818

TTT


----------



## Mr Solorio

WEST COVINA'S G said:


> View attachment 1792585


:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

TTT


----------



## Mr Solorio

WEST COVINA'S G said:


> View attachment 1792585


TTT Good Turn out


----------



## SANDALWOODCG

Anything happening out in Hollywood Saturday night??? 1/2/16


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG

I heard it's going down tomorrow night.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I cruised hollywood on the 31st alot of cops out


----------



## inkera

I got a lot of videos and pictures from the cruise night last Saturday the 2nd on my Instagram account

@greeneyeswitthathotglass


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA

I wanted to know which streets between this cruz on Hollywood Blvd? Ill be in L.A. on weekend of Jan 31 & would like to check it out.


----------



## gmo442

Just go to Crenshaw


----------



## Chevyhound

gmo442 said:


> Just go to Crenshaw


 :yes:


----------



## THE DRIVE 90063

Is it happening tonight


----------



## funky 69

Whens the next one??


----------



## del toro

funky 69 said:


> Whens the next one??


X2!


----------



## towncar123

Is Hollywood popping tonight


----------



## jjarez79

Is it gonna happen tonight?? 2/27


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------

